# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Είμαι 23 και δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα σοβαρό με αγορι

## Lemonpie5

Καλησπέρα.
Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την εφηβεία. Λόγω του ότι είχα κάποια παραπάνω κιλά (όχι και τίποτα τρομερό,αλλά δεν ένιωθα και ωραία με το σώμα μου) και σπυράκια ένιωθα χάλια με την εμφάνιση μου και έτσι θεωρούσα ότι δεν θα άρεσα ποτέ σε κανέναν. Έτσι δεν έκανα ποτέ κάποια κίνηση με κανέναν,δεν φλέρταρα παρά μόνο στην 3η λυκείου. Εκεί άρχισα να αρέσω σε κάποιους και θυμάμαι ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση κιόλας. Όμως αυτοί είχαν ήδη σχέση και με εμένα απλά έκαναν παιχνίδι(ματιές,τυχαία αγγίγματα,μηνύματα και γενικά τίποτα σοβαρό). Εμένα μου τόνωσε την αυτοπεποίθηση όλο αυτό και μου αρκούσε.
Όταν έφτασα όμως 18-19 ήθελα να κάνω σχέση,να έχω κάποιον δικό μου,να βγαινουμε,να μιλάμε και να ξέρω ότι μετράω σαν άτομο και σαν κοπέλα. Πάλι υπήρξαν κάποια φλερτ αλλά ασήμαντα τελείως,ίσα κάποια σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα και τέτοια. Κανείς δεν μου ζητούσε να βγούμε,να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα.
Τότε πήρα απόφαση και έχασα τα κιλά (τώρα είμαι πιο αδύνατη από ποτέ) και άλλαξα την εμφάνιση μου. Άρχισα να γνωρίζω άτομα μέσω διαδικτύου και να βγαίνουμε αλλά πάλι δεν κατέληξε σε τίποτα ,οι περισσότεροι δεν ήταν καν σοβαρά άτομα,απλά έβγαινα για να πάρω την επιβεβαίωση που ήθελα και μετά βαριόμουν.
Με έναν μάλιστα απέκτησα κάποιες εμπειρίες (όχι όμως σεξ) αλλά βαρέθηκα και με αυτόν. Ο,τι έκανα το έκανα απλά και μόνο για να αποκτήσω τις συγκεκριμένες εμπειριες και να μην νιώθω loser.
Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω βάλει κάποιον στο μάτι για να κάνω σχέση μαζί του. Να σημειωθεί ότι είναι ο μόνος απο τον περίγυρο που μου φαίνεται σοβαρός και γενικά ταιριάζει σε όσα έχω στο μυαλό μου. Βαρέθηκα με τους διαδικτυακούς "γκομενους" και θέλω να ζήσω κάτι με κάποιον γνωστό (κανένας γνωστός δεν έχει κάνει κάτι σοβαρό μαζί μου και θέλω να συμβεί κι αυτό). Έχουμε βγει κάποιες φορές (αρχικά με παρέα,τώρα οι δύο μας) αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να τον προσεγγίσω. Δεν έχω ιδέα από αυτά. Νιώθω τελειως ηλίθια που είμαι 23 και δεν ξέρω πως να πλησιάσω κάποιον για να είμαστε μαζί. Δεν ξέρω εκείνος τι νιώθει. Αναζητά την παρέα μου,βγαίνουμε αλλά όχι τακτικά. Μένουμε λίγο μακριά κιόλας και είναι δύσκολο. Αλλά όταν βγαίνουμε είναι για αρκετές ώρες. Αλλά δεν έχει κάνει καμία κίνηση κι εγώ δεν παίρνω θάρρος. Έχω πιθανότητες εφόσον είμαι εμφανίσιμη? Δεν αντέχω πια να γυρνάω μετά από κάθε έξοδο μας με "άδεια χέρια", χωρίς δηλαδή να έχω κάνει κάτι. Πώς να τον κάνω να ενδιαφερθεί για εμένα? Νιώθω πως είναι η τελευταία μου ευκαιρία να κάνω κάτι σοβαρό,μια σχέση. Εδώ και 4 χρόνια θέλω πολύ να κάνω σχέση και νιώθω άσχημα με τον εαυτό μου και τον κατηγορώ που δεν τα έχω καταφέρει. Φοβάμαι πως επειδή δεν έχω ξανακάνει σχέση δεν θα θέλει κανείς να είναι μαζί μου και θα σχηματίσει άσχημη γνώμη αν το μάθει. Πραγματικά έχω αγχωθει πολύ με αυτό το θέμα

----------


## nikos2

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> 
> 1 Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω βάλει κάποιον στο μάτι για να κάνω σχέση μαζί του. 
> 2 Δεν ξέρω εκείνος τι νιώθει. 
> 
> 3 Έχω πιθανότητες εφόσον είμαι εμφανίσιμη? Πώς να τον κάνω να ενδιαφερθεί για εμένα? 
> 4 Νιώθω πως είναι η τελευταία μου ευκαιρία να κάνω κάτι σοβαρό,μια σχέση. 
> 5 Φοβάμαι πως επειδή δεν έχω ξανακάνει σχέση δεν θα θέλει κανείς να είναι μαζί μου και θα σχηματίσει άσχημη γνώμη αν το μάθει.


1 καλησπερα, καλα εκανες αλλα κρατα μικρο καλαθι. στατιστικα να το παρουμε, οι πιθανοτητες να ταιριαζουν για καποια σχεση 2 ανθρωποι ειναι λιγες. εξαιρειτε το σεξ
2 να τον ρωτησεις γιατι βγαινει μαζι σου και εσυ να τους πεις γιατι βγαινεις μαζι του.
3 εχεις πολλες πιθανοτητες ακομα και αν δεν εισαι εμφανισημη, αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινεις. -δεν μπορεις κανεναν να τον κανεις να ενδιαφερθει για εσενα αν δεν το θελει ο ιδιος.ουτε οι αλλοι βεβαια
4 αυτο ειναι βλακεια
5 και αυτο

η λυση που σου προτεινω ειναι στο 2. υπαρχει παντα η πιθανοτητα να λεει και αυτος οτι ακριβως και εσυ. εαν δεν γινει κατι περισσοτερο να μεινετε φιλοι

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλησπέρα.
> Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την εφηβεία. Λόγω του ότι είχα κάποια παραπάνω κιλά (όχι και τίποτα τρομερό,αλλά δεν ένιωθα και ωραία με το σώμα μου) και σπυράκια ένιωθα χάλια με την εμφάνιση μου και έτσι θεωρούσα ότι δεν θα άρεσα ποτέ σε κανέναν. Έτσι δεν έκανα ποτέ κάποια κίνηση με κανέναν,δεν φλέρταρα παρά μόνο στην 3η λυκείου. Εκεί άρχισα να αρέσω σε κάποιους και θυμάμαι ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση κιόλας. Όμως αυτοί είχαν ήδη σχέση και με εμένα απλά έκαναν παιχνίδι(ματιές,τυχαία αγγίγματα,μηνύματα και γενικά τίποτα σοβαρό). Εμένα μου τόνωσε την αυτοπεποίθηση όλο αυτό και μου αρκούσε.
> Όταν έφτασα όμως 18-19 ήθελα να κάνω σχέση,να έχω κάποιον δικό μου,να βγαινουμε,να μιλάμε και να ξέρω ότι μετράω σαν άτομο και σαν κοπέλα. Πάλι υπήρξαν κάποια φλερτ αλλά ασήμαντα τελείως,ίσα κάποια σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα και τέτοια. Κανείς δεν μου ζητούσε να βγούμε,να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα.
> Τότε πήρα απόφαση και έχασα τα κιλά (τώρα είμαι πιο αδύνατη από ποτέ) και άλλαξα την εμφάνιση μου. Άρχισα να γνωρίζω άτομα μέσω διαδικτύου και να βγαίνουμε αλλά πάλι δεν κατέληξε σε τίποτα ,οι περισσότεροι δεν ήταν καν σοβαρά άτομα,απλά έβγαινα για να πάρω την επιβεβαίωση που ήθελα και μετά βαριόμουν.
> Με έναν μάλιστα απέκτησα κάποιες εμπειρίες (όχι όμως σεξ) αλλά βαρέθηκα και με αυτόν. Ο,τι έκανα το έκανα απλά και μόνο για να αποκτήσω τις συγκεκριμένες εμπειριες και να μην νιώθω loser.
> Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω βάλει κάποιον στο μάτι για να κάνω σχέση μαζί του. Να σημειωθεί ότι είναι ο μόνος απο τον περίγυρο που μου φαίνεται σοβαρός και γενικά ταιριάζει σε όσα έχω στο μυαλό μου. Βαρέθηκα με τους διαδικτυακούς "γκομενους" και θέλω να ζήσω κάτι με κάποιον γνωστό (κανένας γνωστός δεν έχει κάνει κάτι σοβαρό μαζί μου και θέλω να συμβεί κι αυτό). Έχουμε βγει κάποιες φορές (αρχικά με παρέα,τώρα οι δύο μας) αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να τον προσεγγίσω. Δεν έχω ιδέα από αυτά. Νιώθω τελειως ηλίθια που είμαι 23 και δεν ξέρω πως να πλησιάσω κάποιον για να είμαστε μαζί. Δεν ξέρω εκείνος τι νιώθει. Αναζητά την παρέα μου,βγαίνουμε αλλά όχι τακτικά. Μένουμε λίγο μακριά κιόλας και είναι δύσκολο. Αλλά όταν βγαίνουμε είναι για αρκετές ώρες. Αλλά δεν έχει κάνει καμία κίνηση κι εγώ δεν παίρνω θάρρος. Έχω πιθανότητες εφόσον είμαι εμφανίσιμη? Δεν αντέχω πια να γυρνάω μετά από κάθε έξοδο μας με "άδεια χέρια", χωρίς δηλαδή να έχω κάνει κάτι. Πώς να τον κάνω να ενδιαφερθεί για εμένα? Νιώθω πως είναι η τελευταία μου ευκαιρία να κάνω κάτι σοβαρό,μια σχέση. Εδώ και 4 χρόνια θέλω πολύ να κάνω σχέση και νιώθω άσχημα με τον εαυτό μου και τον κατηγορώ που δεν τα έχω καταφέρει. Φοβάμαι πως επειδή δεν έχω ξανακάνει σχέση δεν θα θέλει κανείς να είναι μαζί μου και θα σχηματίσει άσχημη γνώμη αν το μάθει. Πραγματικά έχω αγχωθει πολύ με αυτό το θέμα


Αγαπητή θεματοθετρια όταν βγενεις με το εν λόγο αγόρι που λες ότι σε ενδιαφέρει.τι καταλάβεις??σε θέλει ή όχι?δεν μπορεί να μην σου δείχνει κατι.αυτο μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το ξέρεις..ας πούμε όταν βγενεις σε αντιμετωπίζει τελείως φιλικα??προσπάθησε να δείξει κάτι?δεν μπορεί να μην καταλαβενεις την πρόθεση του...για τα άλλα αγόρια όπως λες εσύ δεν έκανες κίνηση γιατί δεν σε συγκινούσαν.δεν σε ελκουσαν στην ουσία..
Προσπάθησε να τον ψαρωσεις να δεις για ποιο λόγο βγενεις μάζη σου.ανοιγε του συζήτησης περί σχέσεων να δούμε περίπου που κινητε?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Δεν ξέρω,με μπερδεύει παρά πολύ. Από την μια θέλει να περνάμε ώρες μαζί,συζητάει για σχέσεις και μιλάει για το πώς είναι (βασικά εκείνος ξεκινάει τέτοιες συζητήσεις,εγώ δεν λέω τίποτα γιατί απλούστατα δεν έχω να πω κάτι. Και ντρέπομαι που υποθέτει ότι δεν έχω εμπειρίες). Μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι θέλει να με πλησιάσει αλλά σαν να διστάζει. Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω. Γενικά από ότι έχω καταλάβει δεν έχει πολλή αυτοπεποίθηση σαν άντρας,δεν θεωρεί τον εαυτό του ωραίο και τέτοια πράγματα. Αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως δεν του αρέσει που δεν έχω ξανακάνει σχέση και δεν μιλάω για αυτά. Γενικά φοβάμαι πολύ να το πω στα ίσα ότι δεν έχω κάνει σχεση. Και αγχώνομαι ότι θα φάω απόρριψη λόγω αυτού.
Εγώ δεν ξέρω πως να τον πλησιάσω γιατί είμαι ανιδεη

----------


## giorgos35

> Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
> Δεν ξέρω,με μπερδεύει παρά πολύ. Από την μια θέλει να περνάμε ώρες μαζί,συζητάει για σχέσεις και μιλάει για το πώς είναι (βασικά εκείνος ξεκινάει τέτοιες συζητήσεις,εγώ δεν λέω τίποτα γιατί απλούστατα δεν έχω να πω κάτι. Και ντρέπομαι που υποθέτει ότι δεν έχω εμπειρίες). Μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι θέλει να με πλησιάσει αλλά σαν να διστάζει. Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω. Γενικά από ότι έχω καταλάβει δεν έχει πολλή αυτοπεποίθηση σαν άντρας,δεν θεωρεί τον εαυτό του ωραίο και τέτοια πράγματα. Αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως δεν του αρέσει που δεν έχω ξανακάνει σχέση και δεν μιλάω για αυτά. Γενικά φοβάμαι πολύ να το πω στα ίσα ότι δεν έχω κάνει σχεση. Και αγχώνομαι ότι θα φάω απόρριψη λόγω αυτού.
> Εγώ δεν ξέρω πως να τον πλησιάσω γιατί είμαι ανιδεη


Σου άρεσει πραγματικά αυτό το αγόρι??αν σου αρέσει πραγματικά τότε προχωρά..όταν θα δεις ότι πάει να στα ρίξει ανταποκρισου.μην κολλάς στο αν έχεις πείρα η όχι.πιστευω ότι δεν θα τον πειράζει καθόλου αν έχεις πείρα η όχι.
Και μετά άλλα αγόρια πιστεύω ότι εσύ έκανες πίσω και δεν γινόταν τίποτα.οχι ότι δεν αρέσεις εσύ στα αγόρια..βλέποντας και κάνοντας δείξε λίγο και εσύ με το τρόπο σου ότι σου αρέσει??

----------


## elis

Ρε κουκλα εισαι εμπειρη μη μασ δουλευεισ κριμασ ειναι

----------


## Lemonpie5

Εγώ έκανα πίσω γιατί δεν μου άρεσαν πραγματικά. Απλά ήθελα να αποκτώ εμπειρίες. Και τώρα θέλω να αποκτήσω και την εμπειρία της σχεσης,μέσω αυτού του αγοριού. Έμπειρη δεν είμαι καθόλου. Άλλες κάνουν σχέσεις από τα 15-16. Όλες μου οι φίλες έχουν κάποιον εκτός από εμένα. Μόνο μια είναι χωρίς αγόρι αλλά είχε στο παρελθον. Μόνο εγώ έχω μείνει τόσο πίσω.
Θα προσπαθήσω να του τα ρίξω,όλο το σχεδιάζω. Απλά δεν ξέρω πως να κάνω την αρχή και θα ήθελα μια αντρική γνώμη για το πώς θα σας άρεσε να σας πλησιάσει μια κοπέλα. Να σημειώσω ότι δεν είμαι πολύ του μπλα μπλα. Θα μου έβγαινε πιο εύκολα μια αγκαλιά,ένα άγγιγμα κάτι τέτοιο παρά να το πω με λογια

----------


## Xfactor

κανονικα αυτος θα επρεπε σαν αντρας να κανει το πρωτο...
εισαι σιγουρη πως είναι στρειτ? και του αρεσεος? και επισης εχει ξαναπλησιασει γυναικα?

το ότι εισαι απειρη δεν είναι κακο και δεν θα παιξει κανενα ρολο μην αγχωνεσαι ισα ισα που πολλοι αυτό θελουν οσο πιο απειρη η γυναικα τοσο καλυτερα...

λοιπον εσυ όταν ξαναβγείς μαζι τ...πετα του ένα π.χ ένα αντρα σαν κ εσενα θα ηθελα...φροντισε να πατε καπου ρομαντικα και να του κανεις κανα κομπλιμέντα και να ακουμπάς λιγακι...δωστου δλδ να καταλαβει ότι γουσταρεις

----------


## giorgos35

> Εγώ έκανα πίσω γιατί δεν μου άρεσαν πραγματικά. Απλά ήθελα να αποκτώ εμπειρίες. Και τώρα θέλω να αποκτήσω και την εμπειρία της σχεσης,μέσω αυτού του αγοριού. Έμπειρη δεν είμαι καθόλου. Άλλες κάνουν σχέσεις από τα 15-16. Όλες μου οι φίλες έχουν κάποιον εκτός από εμένα. Μόνο μια είναι χωρίς αγόρι αλλά είχε στο παρελθον. Μόνο εγώ έχω μείνει τόσο πίσω.
> Θα προσπαθήσω να του τα ρίξω,όλο το σχεδιάζω. Απλά δεν ξέρω πως να κάνω την αρχή και θα ήθελα μια αντρική γνώμη για το πώς θα σας άρεσε να σας πλησιάσει μια κοπέλα. Να σημειώσω ότι δεν είμαι πολύ του μπλα μπλα. Θα μου έβγαινε πιο εύκολα μια αγκαλιά,ένα άγγιγμα κάτι τέτοιο παρά να το πω με λογια


Αυτό πού κατάλαβενω είναι πως ούτε και αυτός σου αρέσει η τουλάχιστον δεν τρελενεσε κι όλας που λένε.απλα όπως λες θα ήθελες μια σχέση για εμπειρία..μήπως γι'αυτό δεν σου βγενει.επειδει δεν σου αρέσει και τόσο πολύ.αλλιως μέχρι τώρα κάτι θα εκανες.τελοςπαντων κάνε αυτό που σου λέει το μέλος xfactor.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Σίγουρα είναι στρέιτ και έχει πάει και με άλλες,μου το έχει πει. Απλά όχι με πολλές και είναι κάπως συνεσταλμένο άτομο. 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές,ελπίζω να μην τα κάνω θάλασσα
Νιώθω πολύ περίεργα που δεν ξέρω τίποτα από αυτά και με ρίχνει πολύ ψυχολογικά όλο αυτό το θέμα. Σε σημείο να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί ποτέ κανείς για εμένα και ότι οι γύρω μου με θεωρούν βαρετή επειδή δεν έχω να λέω για σχέσεις όπως ολοι

----------


## Xfactor

> Σίγουρα είναι στρέιτ και έχει πάει και με άλλες,μου το έχει πει. Απλά όχι με πολλές και είναι κάπως συνεσταλμένο άτομο. 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές,ελπίζω να μην τα κάνω θάλασσα
> Νιώθω πολύ περίεργα που δεν ξέρω τίποτα από αυτά και με ρίχνει πολύ ψυχολογικά όλο αυτό το θέμα. Σε σημείο να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί ποτέ κανείς για εμένα και ότι οι γύρω μου με θεωρούν βαρετή επειδή δεν έχω να λέω για σχέσεις όπως ολοι


αφου δεν εχεις παει μαζι τ που το ξεεις ότι είναι στρειτ?:P ο άλλος μπορει να λεει ότι είναι βασιλιας εσυ θα το πιστεψεις?
να σε ρωτησω κατι άλλο σου αρεσει σαν αντρας η απλα για να παρεις εμπειριες θες να το κανεις?
επισης αυτουνού του αρεσεις? σου κανει κανα κομπλιμεντο? προσπαθει να ειστε μονοι σας?

να μην νιώθεις καθολου περιεργα δεν είναι κακο...σου ειπα ισα ισα πολλοι αντρες θα το εκτιμησουν.....

εμφανισιακά πως εισαι?

----------


## elis

Ε καλά αφού στο είπε σίγουρα πήγε εμείς δε λέμε ποτέ ψέμματα

----------


## elis

Γιώργο πρέπει να μάθεις τα είδη γυπαετου

----------


## Lemonpie5

Έχω δει από το φβ ότι είχε κοπελα παλιά. Εμένα μου αρέσει εμφανισιακά και σαν χαρακτήρας μου ερωτευμένη δεν είμαι σε σημείο να τον σκέφτομαι όλη μέρα και να λιώνω,απλά θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω σχέση μαζί του γιατί νιώθω μια ασφαλεια και πιστεύω ότι δεν θα με κοροϊδέψει αν του πω την αλήθεια. Έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω δηλαδή. Λογικά θα έχει καταλάβει ότι δεν είχα άλλη σχέση πριν. 
Κοπλιμεντο δεν μου έχει κάνει ακριβώς αλλά τον έχω πιάσει να με κοιτάζει με θαυμασμό(?) και καμιά φορά κάνουμε διάφορα αστειακια και του αρέσουν.
Εμφανισιακά ωραία θεωρουμαι. Μου την πέφτουν συχνά δηλαδή στον δρόμο ή πελάτες στην δουλειά αλλά λιγουρικα. Ενδιαφέρον δεν έχω πάρει πραγματικό :(

----------


## little

> Ε καλά αφού στο είπε σίγουρα πήγε εμείς δε λέμε ποτέ ψέμματα


χαχαχαχα θεος!

----------


## elis

Ζυγωνει η λευκή Περιστέρα το θήραμα να δούμε τι θα κάνει το ψαράκι

----------


## Xfactor

> Έχω δει από το φβ ότι είχε κοπελα παλιά. Εμένα μου αρέσει εμφανισιακά και σαν χαρακτήρας μου ερωτευμένη δεν είμαι σε σημείο να τον σκέφτομαι όλη μέρα και να λιώνω,απλά θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω σχέση μαζί του γιατί νιώθω μια ασφαλεια και πιστεύω ότι δεν θα με κοροϊδέψει αν του πω την αλήθεια. Έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω δηλαδή. Λογικά θα έχει καταλάβει ότι δεν είχα άλλη σχέση πριν. 
> Κοπλιμεντο δεν μου έχει κάνει ακριβώς αλλά τον έχω πιάσει να με κοιτάζει με θαυμασμό(?) και καμιά φορά κάνουμε διάφορα αστειακια και του αρέσουν.
> Εμφανισιακά ωραία θεωρουμαι. Μου την πέφτουν συχνά δηλαδή στον δρόμο ή πελάτες στην δουλειά αλλά λιγουρικα. Ενδιαφέρον δεν έχω πάρει πραγματικό :(


χαχαχ γλυκουλα....

λοιπον προσωπικα αν θες την γνωμη μου προσπαθησε να ψαξεις για καποιον που θα νιωσεις ομορφα πραγματα και θα σε "ιντριγκαρει" αυτό που θες να κανεις με αυτόν δεν θα κρατησει το μονο που θα κερδισεις θα είναι εμπειριες....
επισης από αυτά που μου λες δεν βλεπω να εχει δειξει ενδοαφερον εκτος αμα είναι πολύ ντροπαλος....
ποσο καιρο βγαινετε?

ναι δυστυχως αρκετες φορες κανουμε σαν λιγουρια και ιδιαιτερα αυτοι που δεν ξερουν να φλερταρουν μια γυναικα...
σε μπαρακια βγαινεις? εκει σιγουρα θα σ προσεγγιζε καποιος...και ισως να το εκανε και με σωστο τροπο

----------


## Xfactor

> Ζυγωνει η λευκή Περιστέρα το θήραμα να δούμε τι θα κάνει το ψαράκι


μιλας με γριφους γεροντα :D

----------


## Lemonpie5

Σε μπαράκι δουλεύω βασικά :Ρ και ναι,είναι ντροπαλός όπως κι εγώ άλλωστε. Βασικά εγώ έχω άγχος μήπως δεν αρεσω

----------


## little

> Σε μπαράκι δουλεύω βασικά :Ρ και ναι,είναι ντροπαλός όπως κι εγώ άλλωστε. Βασικά εγώ έχω άγχος μήπως δεν αρεσω


δεν νομίζω να νομίζει αυτός πως εισαι παρθένα άμα δουλεύεις σε μπαράκι :p
κωλόμπαρο εννοείς ή εισαι μπαργουμαν σε kafe-bar?

----------


## Xfactor

> Σε μπαράκι δουλεύω βασικά :Ρ και ναι,είναι ντροπαλός όπως κι εγώ άλλωστε. Βασικά εγώ έχω άγχος μήπως δεν αρεσω


σε μπαρακι και δεν εχεις γνωρισει ουτε έναν που να σε ελκυει και να μην είναι λιγουρη? κοιτα ισως αμα δουλευεις και πρωι να γνωρίσεις και πιο νορμαλ κοσμο :P

εάν και εφόσον εισαι ομορφη όπως ειπες να μην εχεις αγχος θα αρεσεις.....

ε αμα ειστε και οι ντροπαλοι δεν γινεται δουλεια... προσπαθησε να κανεις αυτά που σου ειπα πριν..

----------


## savatage

Γεια σου λεμονοπιτα. 
Απο ο,τι μας λες, μαλλον θελει κι αυτος να γινει κατι αλλα ντρεπεται και φοβαται μη φαει χυλοπιτα. Μην του την πεσεις, απλα δωστου θαρρος να σου την πεσει εκεινος.
Τσατ κανετε οταν δεν εχετε κανονισει να βρεθειτε? Γενικα κυνηγαει την επικοινωνια μαζι σου? Να σου στελνει τραγουδια, βιντεο, εικονες κλπ?

----------


## Xfactor

> δεν νομίζω να νομίζει αυτός πως εισαι παρθένα άμα δουλεύεις σε μπαράκι :p
> *κωλόμπαρο εννοείς* ή εισαι μπαργουμαν σε kafe-bar?


σε κωλομπαρα και παρθενα? χααχαχαχ αυτό θα ηταν σαν ανεκδοτο :P

----------


## savatage

> σε κωλομπαρα και παρθενα? χααχαχαχ αυτό θα ηταν σαν ανεκδοτο :P


Γιατι? Οτι δουλευει ειπε η κοπελα. Οχι οτι εκδιδεται. Και δε νομιζω να της εκαναν εξεταση παρθενιας πριν την προσλαβουν για να σερβιρει

----------


## little

> σε κωλομπαρα και παρθενα? χααχαχαχ αυτό θα ηταν σαν ανεκδοτο :P


Γιατί καλέ;;;; Δεν πηδιούνται στα κωλόμπαρα όλες!

----------


## little

> Γιατι? Οτι δουλευει ειπε η κοπελα. Οχι οτι εκδιδεται. Και δε νομιζω να της εκαναν εξεταση παρθενιας πριν την προσλαβουν για να σερβιρει


εμα ακριβως αυτό!!!!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Καφε-μπαρ είναι,δεν είναι κωλομπαρο.
Μιλάμε και με μηνύματα,αλλα όχι καθημερινά. Συνήθως αν δει κάτι περίεργο ή κάτι αστείο μου το στέλνει κι εγώ το ίδιο. Αποφεύγω τα πολλά μηνύματα για να μην φαίνομαι πιεστική.

----------


## Xfactor

> Γιατί καλέ;;;; Δεν πηδιούνται στα κωλόμπαρα όλες!


ε σχεδόν ολες πηδιούνται στα κωλομπαρα.....ακομα και η μπαργουμαν καθεται....

----------


## savatage

> Καφε-μπαρ είναι,δεν είναι κωλομπαρο.
> Μιλάμε και με μηνύματα,αλλα όχι καθημερινά. Συνήθως αν δει κάτι περίεργο ή κάτι αστείο μου το στέλνει κι εγώ το ίδιο. Αποφεύγω τα πολλά μηνύματα για να μην φαίνομαι πιεστική.


Ααα σουπερ.
Δωστου αερα γιατι ειναι ντροπαλος και δεν του κοβει. Περιμενει το πρασινο φως.

----------


## Xfactor

> Καφε-μπαρ είναι,δεν είναι κωλομπαρο.
> Μιλάμε και με μηνύματα,αλλα όχι καθημερινά. Συνήθως αν δει κάτι περίεργο ή κάτι αστείο μου το στέλνει κι εγώ το ίδιο. Αποφεύγω τα πολλά μηνύματα για να μην φαίνομαι πιεστική.


ναι αλλα πρεπει να αρχισεις να του πετας και υποννουμενα...αλλιως δεν θα παει πουθενα το πραγμα....γιατι από ότι βλεπω αυτος δεν πρόκειται να κανει ποτε βημα

----------


## Lemonpie5

Βρε παιδιά δεν δουλεύω σε κωλαδικο. Ένα νορμάλ μαγαζί είναι,δεν έχει και πολύ κόσμο κιόλας. 
Οκ λέω να φανώ πιο τολμηρή απλά θα πέσω στα πατώματα αν φάω χυλοπιτα. Είμαι ικανή να πιστέψω ότι δεν θα κάνω σχέση ποτε

----------


## nikos2

> κανονικα αυτος θα επρεπε σαν αντρας να κανει το πρωτο...



γιατι;; που το ειδες γραμμενο;

----------


## little

> Βρε παιδιά δεν δουλεύω σε κωλαδικο. Ένα νορμάλ μαγαζί είναι,δεν έχει και πολύ κόσμο κιόλας. 
> Οκ λέω να φανώ πιο τολμηρή απλά θα πέσω στα πατώματα αν φάω χυλοπιτα. Είμαι ικανή να πιστέψω ότι δεν θα κάνω σχέση ποτε


Από Αθήνα είσαι;
ή επαρχία;

----------


## Xfactor

> Βρε παιδιά δεν δουλεύω σε κωλαδικο. Ένα νορμάλ μαγαζί είναι,δεν έχει και πολύ κόσμο κιόλας. 
> Οκ λέω να φανώ πιο τολμηρή απλά θα πέσω στα πατώματα αν φάω χυλοπιτα. Είμαι ικανή να πιστέψω ότι δεν θα κάνω σχέση ποτε


ένα αστειο ηταν..κανενας δεν ειπε ότι δουλευεις σε κωλαδικο...

να μην πεσεις στα πατωματα....εφόσον εισαι ωραια θα κανεις σιγουρα...

απλα ακουσε με...στειλτου ένα μηνυμα τωρα και πες σε σκεφτομουν.........μετα πετα του και ένα όταν εχω να σε δω μερες μου λείπεις...στο τελος της συζητησης πετα του κ ένα= θα σε προλάβω η θα σε κλεψω άλλη?

οκ το χεις? αντε δρασε

----------


## Lemonpie5

Επαρχία δυστυχώς. Οπότε οι επιλογές μου είναι απίστευτα περιορισμένες. Ντρέπομαι κιόλας που οι γνωστοί μου δεν με έχουν δει ποτέ με σχέση
. Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να ντρέπομαι και τους γονείς μου και τα αδέρφια μου,που έχουν επίσης τις σχέσεις τους και έρχονται σπίτι,πάνε διακοπές,βγαίνουν μαζί ζευγάρια. Εγώ ντρέπομαι να πηγαίνω μαζί τους να κρατάω το φανάρι.

----------


## savatage

> Βρε παιδιά δεν δουλεύω σε κωλαδικο. Ένα νορμάλ μαγαζί είναι,δεν έχει και πολύ κόσμο κιόλας. 
> Οκ λέω να φανώ πιο τολμηρή απλά θα πέσω στα πατώματα αν φάω χυλοπιτα. Είμαι ικανή να πιστέψω ότι δεν θα κάνω σχέση ποτε


Δε θα φας χυλοπιτα. Αυτο περιμενει. Να του δειξεις οτι σου αρεσει.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μακάρι να είναι έτσι. Ελπίζω να δικαιωθώ και να πάρει τέλος όλο αυτό. Εδώ και τόσα χρόνια κλαίω για αυτό το θέμα. Και είναι βασανιστικό να βλέπω τους άλλους να προχωρούν και σε εμένα να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## little

> Επαρχία δυστυχώς. Οπότε οι επιλογές μου είναι απίστευτα περιορισμένες. Ντρέπομαι κιόλας που οι γνωστοί μου δεν με έχουν δει ποτέ με σχέση
> . Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να ντρέπομαι και τους γονείς μου και τα αδέρφια μου,που έχουν επίσης τις σχέσεις τους και έρχονται σπίτι,πάνε διακοπές,βγαίνουν μαζί ζευγάρια. Εγώ ντρέπομαι να πηγαίνω μαζί τους να κρατάω το φανάρι.


Καταλαβαίνω :(
Πφ δεν ξερω τι να σου πω αλήθεια αν θες κανε κίνηση δεν χάνεις κάτι. αλλά και εγώ υποπτεύομαι πως θα ναι γκει ή bi (που για μενα το ιδιο κάνει και οι bi τους άντρες προτιμάνε απλά πάνε και με γυναίκες αν τύχει).

----------


## Xfactor

μπορεις να στειλεις αυτά που σ εγραψα στο μηνμα 34? δες και πες αν ντρεπεσαι να τα στειλεις

----------


## little

Από την μία στις επαρχίες έχεις λιγότερες επιλογές, αλλά από την άλλη την πέφτουν ΠΟΛΥ περισσότερο στις επαρχίες. Περνάς και κορνάρουν, φλερτάρουν στο δρόμο πράγμα που εδώ δεν γίνεται. Είχα πάει παλιά σε μια φίλη μου που ναι επαρχία και η διαφορά ειναι τεράστια.

----------


## Xfactor

> Από την μία στις επαρχίες έχεις λιγότερες επιλογές, αλλά από την άλλη την πέφτουν ΠΟΛΥ περισσότερο στις επαρχίες. Περνάς και κορνάρουν, φλερτάρουν στο δρόμο πράγμα που εδώ δεν γίνεται.


και αθηνα γινεται παντου γινεται

----------


## little

> και αθηνα γινεται παντου γινεται


Κορνάρουν στην Αθήνα και σε φλερτάρουν στο δρόμο; :p
Είσαι γυναίκα και ξέρεις;
Είμαι από Αθήνα και ξέρω καλύτερα και μπορώ να συγκρίνω γιατί έχω πάει σε επαρχίες σε φίλες μου. Εκεί δεν τολμάς να βγεις απο το σπιτι και κορνάρουν και την πεφτουν, και στις 40αρες ακόμα κορνάρουν στις επαρχίες. Εδώ μονο κανα μικρο στον γκαζι αμα στην πεσει πλακα μου κανεις

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ντρέπομαι να τα στείλω. Αλλά θα του στείλω σίγουρα σύντομα για να βγούμε.
Φοβάμαι κιόλας μηπως δεν μου βγει φυσικό το να κάνω κίνηση και το καταλάβει :/ η μήπως φανώ γελοία. Έχω μεγάλο κόμπλεξ με αυτό το θέμα από ότι καταλαβατε.

----------


## Xfactor

> Κορνάρουν στην Αθήνα και σε φλερτάρουν στο δρόμο; :p
> Είσαι γυναίκα και ξέρεις;
> Είμαι από Αθήνα και ξέρω καλύτερα και μπορώ να συγκρίνω γιατί έχω πάει επαρχίες σε φίλες μου. Εκεί δεν τολμάς να βγεις απο το σπιτι και κορνάρουν και την πεφτουν, και στις 40αρες ακόμα κορνάρουν στις επαρχίες. Εδώ μονο κανα μικρο στον γκαζι αμα στην πεσει πλακα μου κανεις


χαχχααχ το κανω εγω στις γυναικες...ανετα...οποτε σου λεω γινεται και δεν φανταζομαι ότι είμαι ο μονος :P

----------


## savatage

> Ντρέπομαι να τα στείλω. Αλλά θα του στείλω σίγουρα σύντομα για να βγούμε.
> Φοβάμαι κιόλας μηπως δεν μου βγει φυσικό το να κάνω κίνηση και το καταλάβει :/ η μήπως φανώ γελοία. Έχω μεγάλο κόμπλεξ με αυτό το θέμα από ότι καταλαβατε.


Δεν υπαρχει φυσικοτητα ουτε συνταγη. Κι αυτος ντροπαλος και χεστης ειναι. Μην ανησυχεις σου λεω, εσενα περιμενει, φοβαται κι αυτος την απορριψη. Το να του πεις να βγειτε αλλα μετα απο ντροπη να το παιζεις αδιαφορη με υφος μπλαζε, ΔΕ θα λειτουργησει. Οι αντρες ΔΕΝ πιανουν τα συμφραζομενα.Τα θελουν ολα νια-νια

----------


## andreas86

Lemonpie5: Εγώ σε λίγους μήνες κλείνω τα 32 μου, και δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ μου σχέση, ούτε καν γνωριμία για σχέση, τίποτα!! 

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

> Ντρέπομαι να τα στείλω. Αλλά θα του στείλω σίγουρα σύντομα για να βγούμε.
> Φοβάμαι κιόλας μηπως δεν μου βγει φυσικό το να κάνω κίνηση και το καταλάβει :/ η μήπως φανώ γελοία. Έχω μεγάλο κόμπλεξ με αυτό το θέμα από ότι καταλαβατε.


μολις τα στειλεις θα ανακουφιστείς...ελα ντρεπεσαι αλλα θα είναι μεσω μηνυματων...εστω πες του τα δυο πρωτα...σε σκεφτομουν και εχω να σε δω μερες και μ λειπεις
πρεπει να του δωσεις το οκ..για να προχωρησει γτ είναι "μπουφος"΄σορυ για την εκφραση αλλα επειδή ειστε και σ επαρχια μπορει να λεει αμα φαω χυλοπιτα τι θα κανω και τετοια...λογ κλειστου κυκλου.,....

----------


## little

> χαχχααχ το κανω εγω στις γυναικες...ανετα...οποτε σου λεω γινεται και δεν φανταζομαι ότι είμαι ο μονος :P


Καλά βρε αγόρι μου δεν σου πα αμα τυχει μια φορα το μηνα......σου εξηγώ πως δεν γίνεται συχνά.! Περνάς εσυ με το αμαξι και βλεπεις τα γυρω αμαξια να καμακώνουν θες να μου πεις; Πες μου που ποσα θες να μας τρελάνεις.

----------


## little

> Δεν υπαρχει φυσικοτητα ουτε συνταγη. Κι αυτος ντροπαλος και χεστης ειναι. Μην ανησυχεις σου λεω, εσενα περιμενει, φοβαται κι αυτος την απορριψη. Το να του πεις να βγειτε αλλα μετα απο ντροπη να το παιζεις αδιαφορη με υφος μπλαζε, ΔΕ θα λειτουργησει. Οι αντρες ΔΕΝ πιανουν τα συμφραζομενα.Τα θελουν ολα νια-νια


Εγώ παιδιά αυτο που της λέτε δεν θα το έκανα ΠΟΤΕ!
Αν ειναι δυνατόν να το κάνω νια-νια! Άμα θέλει να διεκδικήσει έλεος δηλαδή έχουν χαθεί οι ρόλοι εντελώς.

----------


## savatage

> Εγώ παιδιά αυτο που της λέτε δεν θα το έκανα ΠΟΤΕ!
> Αν ειναι δυνατόν να το κάνω νια-νια! Άμα θέλει να διεκδικήσει έλεος δηλαδή έχουν χαθεί οι ρόλοι εντελώς.


Γιεπ. Εχουν χαθει. Γι'αυτο πρεπει να το κανει νιανια για να παρει θαρρος ο μικρος και να της την πεσει. Αλλιως δεν!

----------


## Xfactor

> Καλά βρε αγόρι μου δεν σου πα αμα τυχει μια φορα το μηνα......σου εξηγώ πως δεν γίνεται συχνά.! Περνάς εσυ με το αμαξι και βλεπεις τα γυρω αμαξια να καμακώνουν θες να μου πεις; Πες μου που ποσα θες να μας τρελάνεις.


ναι...γινεται συνεχεια εχει τυχει μαλιστα κοπελα να την φλερταρει το μπροστα αμαξι και μετα να σταματάμε και εμεις να συνεχιζουμε το καμακι...απλα μαλλον δεν βγαινεις αργα γι αυτό δεν σ εχει τυχει...

α δλδ θες να μ δωσεις και λεφτα για να σ τρελανω?:P

----------


## Xfactor

> Εγώ παιδιά αυτο που της λέτε δεν θα το έκανα ΠΟΤΕ!
> Αν ειναι δυνατόν να το κάνω νια-νια! Άμα θέλει να διεκδικήσει έλεος δηλαδή έχουν χαθεί οι ρόλοι εντελώς.


ενταξει είναι ντροπαλος τι να κανουμε...γι αυτό πρεπει να κανει αυτή το βημα

----------


## little

> ναι...γινεται συνεχεια εχει τυχει μαλιστα κοπελα να την φλερταρει το μπροστα αμαξι και μετα να σταματάμε και εμεις να συνεχιζουμε το καμακι...απλα μαλλον δεν βγαινεις αργα γι αυτό δεν σ εχει τυχει...
> 
> α δλδ θες να μ δωσεις και λεφτα για να σ τρελανω?:P


μπα δεν μου αρέσουν όσοι την είδαν νταβατζιλίκι !
Κυκλοφορούσα παλιά αργά αλλά με το μετρό, σιγα μην βγω να περπατήσω μες στην νυχτα μπας και μου κάνει την τιμή να μου την πέσει κανένας που θέλει να πηδήξει.

----------


## Xfactor

> μπα δεν μου αρέσουν όσοι την είδαν νταβατζιλίκι !
> Κυκλοφορούσα παλιά αργά αλλά με το μετρό, σιγα μην βγω να περπατήσω μες στην νυχτα μπας και μου κάνει την τιμή να μου την πέσει κανένας που θέλει να πηδήξει.


νταξει κοιτα για να πηδηξεις από φλερτ από αμαξι δυσκολο....απλα το κανεις για καβλαντα

----------


## little

> ενταξει είναι ντροπαλος τι να κανουμε...γι αυτό πρεπει να κανει αυτή το βημα


αμα ειναι αυτος ντροπαλός που έχει κάνει και σχέσεις, αυτή τι πρεπει να ειναι δηλαδη;

----------


## Xfactor

> αμα ειναι αυτος ντροπαλός που έχει κάνει και σχέσεις, αυτή τι πρεπει να ειναι δηλαδη;


μωρε ντροπαλος να ναι μην είναι τπτ άλλο εγω φοβάμαι και λογω ότι μενει σ επαρχια δεν το λεει...
κοιτα μπορει με την σταση της ο άλλος να εχει παρει μηνυματα πως τον βλεπει φιλικα....γι αυτό λεω ότι πρεπει να του το δειξει πιο πολυ

----------


## savatage

> αμα ειναι αυτος ντροπαλός που έχει κάνει και σχέσεις, αυτή τι πρεπει να ειναι δηλαδη;


Αμα εχει κανει σχεσεις, σφυρα. Αντε να εκανε 1 και να τις πολλαπλασιαζει επι 3 οταν μιλαει για τον εαυτο του

----------


## little

> μωρε ντροπαλος να ναι μην είναι τπτ άλλο εγω φοβάμαι και λογω ότι μενει σ επαρχια δεν το λεει...
> κοιτα μπορει με την σταση της ο άλλος να εχει παρει μηνυματα πως τον βλεπει φιλικα....γι αυτό λεω ότι πρεπει να του το δειξει πιο πολυ


καλά τωρα μου κανεις πλακα σημερα!!!!!!!!
εδω τους λες να μιλάτε φιλικα και ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν θέλει, και αυτή ενω τον θελει την βλέπει φιλικα;

----------


## Xfactor

> καλά τωρα μου κανεις πλακα σημερα!!!!!!!!
> εδω τους λες να μιλάτε φιλικα και ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν θέλει, και αυτή ενω τον θελει την βλέπει φιλικα;


άλλο ειπα άλλο καταλαβες ισως να μην το εγραψα καλα...
λεω με την σταση της που ειχε ολο τον καιρο αυτος να νομιζει ότι τον βλεπει φιλικα..γι αυτό δεν κανει κινηση...ειπα να του δειξει πιο πολύ ότι τον γουσταρει...
ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΩ

----------


## savatage

> καλά τωρα μου κανεις πλακα σημερα!!!!!!!!
> εδω τους λες να μιλάτε φιλικα και ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν θέλει, και αυτή ενω τον θελει την βλέπει φιλικα;


Οχι, λεει οτι η λεμον με τη σταση της του δειχνει οτι ΤΟΝ βλεπει φιλικα. Ετσι θα νομιζει ο μικρος δηλαδη

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω στην ψύχρα. 
Και φοβάμαι την αποτυχία γιατί λόγω των συνθηκών που ανέφερα είναι η τελευταία μου ευκαιρία για σχέση. Δεν παίζει τίποτα καλύτερο στον κυκλο μου και δεν μπορώ να κάνω άλλο υπομονή. Θέλω να ζήσω κάποιες εμπειρίες που μου είναι άγνωστες ως τώρα και νιώθω ουφο. Έχω πληγωθεί πολύ που δεν έχω κάνει σχέση γιατί όλοι γύρω μου είχαν και έχουν και όλο ακούω πόσο καλά περνάνε που πάνε τι κάνουν τι τους λένε οι δικοί τους και γενικά πιστεύω οτι θα "ανέβω" στα μάτια των άλλων και θα σταματήσουν να σκέφτονται ότι είμαι μονίμως μονη

----------


## Xfactor

> *Οχι, λεει οτι η λεμον με τη σταση της του δειχνει οτι ΤΟΝ βλεπει φιλικα. Ετσι θα νομιζει ο μικρος δηλαδη*


πες τα γτ αλλα γραφω αλλα διαβαζει

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω στην ψύχρα. 
> Και φοβάμαι την αποτυχία γιατί λόγω των συνθηκών που ανέφερα είναι η τελευταία μου ευκαιρία για σχέση. Δεν παίζει τίποτα καλύτερο στον κυκλο μου και δεν μπορώ να κάνω άλλο υπομονή. Θέλω να ζήσω κάποιες εμπειρίες που μου είναι άγνωστες ως τώρα και νιώθω ουφο. Έχω πληγωθεί πολύ που δεν έχω κάνει σχέση γιατί όλοι γύρω μου είχαν και έχουν και όλο ακούω πόσο καλά περνάνε που πάνε τι κάνουν τι τους λένε οι δικοί τους και γενικά πιστεύω οτι θα "ανέβω" στα μάτια των άλλων και θα σταματήσουν να σκέφτονται ότι είμαι μονίμως μονη


δεν ειπα στην ψυχρα αλλα ένα μηνυμα με το σε σκεφτομουν μπορεις να το στειλεις....
πρεπει να το κανεις για να προχωρησει παρακατω αυτό
για ποτο βγαινεις μαζι του?

----------


## little

> άλλο ειπα άλλο καταλαβες ισως να μην το εγραψα καλα...
> λεω με την σταση της που ειχε ολο τον καιρο αυτος να νομιζει ότι τον βλεπει φιλικα..γι αυτό δεν κανει κινηση...ειπα να του δειξει πιο πολύ ότι τον γουσταρει...
> ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΩ


Κατάλαβα ΚΑΛΑ τι εννοεις!!!!!!!
Και σου λέω πως ταμα κάνεις κάποιος να σε δει φιλικά και τους λες θελω να μαστε φιλοι λενε "ναι, ναι" και βγαινετε και κοιτάνε να δουνε πως θα σου την πεσουν!
Λες και βλέπει κανένας άντρας τις γυναίκες φιλικά. Και δεν το λέω μόνο για μένα και κοπέλες γνωστες μου το ιδιο μου χουν πει.

----------


## savatage

> Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω στην ψύχρα. 
> Και φοβάμαι την αποτυχία γιατί λόγω των συνθηκών που ανέφερα είναι η τελευταία μου ευκαιρία για σχέση. Δεν παίζει τίποτα καλύτερο στον κυκλο μου και δεν μπορώ να κάνω άλλο υπομονή. Θέλω να ζήσω κάποιες εμπειρίες που μου είναι άγνωστες ως τώρα και νιώθω ουφο. Έχω πληγωθεί πολύ που δεν έχω κάνει σχέση γιατί όλοι γύρω μου είχαν και έχουν και όλο ακούω πόσο καλά περνάνε που πάνε τι κάνουν τι τους λένε οι δικοί τους και γενικά πιστεύω οτι θα "ανέβω" στα μάτια των άλλων και θα σταματήσουν να σκέφτονται ότι είμαι μονίμως μονη


Καταρχας σταματα την κλαψομουνια...
Και ποια ψυχρα λες?
Το παιδι θελει να σε βλεπει. Βγαινετε με τις ωρες οι 2 σας. Σου στελνει μηνυματα σε καθε ευκαιρια. Και εσυ το παιζεις και καλα ανετη και κουλ. Τι να κανει αμα εσυ το παιζεις οτι σου ειναι αδιαφορος ερωτικα? Ειπαμε ειναι ντροπαλος. Απλα πεστου κατι πιο γλυκο του ανθρωπου για να καταλαβει οτι του δινεις θαρρος να κανει κινηση.

----------


## Xfactor

> Κατάλαβα ΚΑΛΑ τι εννοεις!!!!!!!
> Και σου λέω πως ταμα κάνεις κάποιος να σε δει φιλικά και τους λες θελω να μαστε φιλοι λενε "ναι, ναι" και βγαινετε και κοιτάνε να δουνε πως θα σου την πεσουν!
> Λες και βλέπει κανένας άντρας τις γυναίκες φιλικά. Και δεν το λέω μόνο για μένα και κοπέλες γνωστες μου το ιδιο μου χουν πει.


ε μπορει να είναι η εξαιρεση αυτος.....

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δύο σχέσεις έχει κάνει από αυτά που μου έχει πει. Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω πει σχεδόν τίποτα από το (ανύπαρκτο) παρελθόν μου,αλλά επειδή με ξέρει από τα 17 θα υποθέτει ότι δεν έχω κάνει σχέση με κανέναν.
Εν τω μεταξύ μου έχει πει και ότι δεν είναι έμπειρος.

----------


## Xfactor

> *Καταρχας σταματα την κλαψομουνια*...
> Και ποια ψυχρα λες?
> Το παιδι θελει να σε βλεπει. Βγαινετε με τις ωρες οι 2 σας. Σου στελνει μηνυματα σε καθε ευκαιρια. Και εσυ το παιζεις και καλα ανετη και κουλ. Τι να κανει αμα εσυ το παιζεις οτι σου ειναι αδιαφορος ερωτικα? Ειπαμε ειναι ντροπαλος. Απλα πεστου κατι πιο γλυκο του ανθρωπου για να καταλαβει οτι του δινεις θαρρος να κανει κινηση.


χααχαχαχ κλαιωω

----------


## savatage

> Δύο σχέσεις έχει κάνει από αυτά που μου έχει πει. Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω πει σχεδόν τίποτα από το (ανύπαρκτο) παρελθόν μου,αλλά επειδή με ξέρει από τα 17 θα υποθέτει ότι δεν έχω κάνει σχέση με κανέναν.
> Εν τω μεταξύ μου έχει πει και ότι δεν είναι έμπειρος.


Ναι σωωωωωπα δε φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι εμπειρος :P
Ωραια μια χαρα ειστε. Απειροι, ντροπαλοι, συνεσταλμενοι και οι 2 και φοβαστε ο ενας την απορριψη απο τον αλλον.Υποτιτλους χρειαζεστε στις συναντησεις σας.

----------


## Xfactor

> Δύο σχέσεις έχει κάνει από αυτά που μου έχει πει. Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω πει σχεδόν τίποτα από το (ανύπαρκτο) παρελθόν μου,αλλά επειδή με ξέρει από τα 17 θα υποθέτει ότι δεν έχω κάνει σχέση με κανέναν.
> Εν τω μεταξύ μου έχει πει και ότι δεν είναι έμπειρος.


μετα από δυο σχεσεις και δεν είναι εμπειρος? μαλιστα....με πλαστικες κουκλες ηταν οι σχεσεις του?

λοιπον μην κολωνεις στειλε αυτό που σου ειπα θα δεις ότι στο επομενο ραντεβού σας θα πεσει φιλι.........σε γουσταρει αυτος...ακουσε με και ασε τις ντροπες

----------


## little

> ε μπορει να είναι η εξαιρεση αυτος.....


Ποιος αυτος καλε! ΟΛΟΙ οσοι εχω γνωρισει εγω και οι γνωστες μου ετσι ειναι !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Καταρχας σταματα την κλαψομουνια...
> Και ποια ψυχρα λες?
> Το παιδι θελει να σε βλεπει. Βγαινετε με τις ωρες οι 2 σας. Σου στελνει μηνυματα σε καθε ευκαιρια. Και εσυ το παιζεις και καλα ανετη και κουλ. Τι να κανει αμα εσυ το παιζεις οτι σου ειναι αδιαφορος ερωτικα? Ειπαμε ειναι ντροπαλος. Απλα πεστου κατι πιο γλυκο του ανθρωπου για να καταλαβει οτι του δινεις θαρρος να κανει κινηση.


Έχεις δίκιο τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι. Απλά εγώ κολλάω στην περίπτωση που με βλέπει μόνο φιλικά μην φάω τα μούτρα μου. Και θα καταλάβω ότι έχασα την ευκαιρία ενώ τώρα έχω έστω και μια μικρή ελπίδα. Οπότε βγαίνουμε νιώθω σαν να είμαι με το αγόρι μου,αφού δεν μπορώ να έχω σχέση το φτιάχνω έτσι στο μυαλό μου για να περνάω καλά. Αν το χάσω κι αυτό δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω,θα απογοητεύτηκα άσχημα.

----------


## Xfactor

> Ποιος αυτος καλε! ΟΛΟΙ οσοι εχω γνωρισει εγω και οι γνωστες μου ετσι ειναι !!!!!!!!!!


μιλαω για το παιδι τις κοπελας χααχαχ δεν πρόκειται να συνενοθω μαζι σου μου φαινεται :D axaaxax

εσυ ησουν ατυχη και επεσες στα λιγουρια :P

----------


## little

> Δύο σχέσεις έχει κάνει από αυτά που μου έχει πει. Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω πει σχεδόν τίποτα από το (ανύπαρκτο) παρελθόν μου,αλλά επειδή με ξέρει από τα 17 θα υποθέτει ότι δεν έχω κάνει σχέση με κανέναν.
> Εν τω μεταξύ μου έχει πει και ότι δεν είναι έμπειρος.


Μαλλον εχεις φάει πολυ δουλεμα!
Στο παιζει και καλα ντροπαλος γιατι θα ξερει ολο το χωριο πως εισαι παρθενα και θελει να χει να το παινεύεται πως πηγε μαζι σου.
Οποτε σου λεει αντι να την παρακαλάω για ενα @@@ ας το παιξω ντροπαλος να μου κατσει πιο ευκολα.
Αλλα και εσυ λογικά αυτο κυριως θελεις οποτε μπορεις να το προχωρησεις.

----------


## little

> μιλαω για το παιδι τις κοπελας χααχαχ δεν πρόκειται να συνενοθω μαζι σου μου φαινεται :D axaaxax
> 
> εσυ ησουν ατυχη και επεσες στα λιγουρια :P


Εδω εσυ εχεις συναντήσει χειροτερα λιγουρα που κορναρουν εξω απο τα μπαρακια σε αγνωστες!

----------


## Xfactor

> Μαλλον εχεις φάει πολυ δουλεμα!
> Στο παιζει και καλα ντροπαλος γιατι θα ξερει ολο το χωριο πως εισαι παρθενα και θελει να χει να το παινεύεται πως πηγε μαζι σου.
> Οποτε σου λεει αντι να την παρακαλάω για ενα @@@ ας το παιξω ντροπαλος να μου κατσει πιο ευκολα.
> Αλλα και εσυ λογικά αυτο κυριως θελεις οποτε μπορεις να το προχωρησεις.


απαπα αχαχαχαχ μην της λες τετοια...γτ θα πληγωθεί...

δεν ξερει κανενας τιποτα...
και αμα το ηξερε ότι είναι παρθενα θα την ειχε εκμεταλευτει σιγουρα

----------


## Xfactor

> Εδω εσυ εχεις συναντήσει χειροτερα λιγουρα που κορναρουν εξω απο τα μπαρακια σε αγνωστες!


με αποκαλεις λιγουρη? χαχ

----------


## savatage

> Έχεις δίκιο τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι. Απλά εγώ κολλάω στην περίπτωση που με βλέπει μόνο φιλικά μην φάω τα μούτρα μου. Και θα καταλάβω ότι έχασα την ευκαιρία ενώ τώρα έχω έστω και μια μικρή ελπίδα. Οπότε βγαίνουμε νιώθω σαν να είμαι με το αγόρι μου,αφού δεν μπορώ να έχω σχέση το φτιάχνω έτσι στο μυαλό μου για να περνάω καλά. Αν το χάσω κι αυτό δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω,θα απογοητεύτηκα άσχημα.


Δε σε βλεπει φιλικα, απλα ειναι ο τυπικος χεστης. Και μαλιστα απειρος χεστης. Βοηθησε τον τον καημενο να παρει λιγο τα πανω του. Κι αυτος ενα κοριτσι που να μην τον κομπλαρει ψαχνει. Ουτε κι αυτος θα ηθελε καποια εμπειρη, γιατι θα την ετρωγε στανταρ τη χυλοπιτα. Ειστε μια χαρα φαση τα δυο σας, ακου τι σου λεω.
Και δεν ειστε τωρα σα να βγαινεις με το αγορι σου, θα ειστε οταν θα φιλιεστε νον στοπ σε ολα τα παγκακια.

----------


## little

> απαπα αχαχαχαχ μην της λες τετοια...γτ θα πληγωθεί...
> 
> δεν ξερει κανενας τιποτα...
> και αμα το ηξερε ότι είναι παρθενα θα την ειχε εκμεταλευτει σιγουρα


Στις επαρχιες ολα μαθεύονται ;)
Γιατι οι παρθενες τι ειναι αβουλα πιόνια που πανε με οποιος τους την πεσει;

----------


## Xfactor

> *Δε σε βλεπει φιλικα, απλα ειναι ο τυπικος χεστης. Και μαλιστα απειρος χεστης. Βοηθησε τον τον καημενο να παρει λιγο τα πανω του*. Κι αυτος ενα κοριτσι που να μην τον κομπλαρει ψαχνει. Ουτε κι αυτος θα ηθελε καποια εμπειρη, γιατι θα την ετρωγε στανταρ τη χυλοπιτα. Ειστε μια χαρα φαση τα δυο σας, ακου τι σου λεω.
> Και δεν ειστε τωρα σα να βγαινεις με το αγορι σου, θα ειστε οταν θα φιλιεστε νον στοπ σε ολα τα παγκακια.


αυτό λεω αλλα δεν μ ακουει..αντε πες τα και εσυ μπας και το κανει

----------


## little

Παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά τον έχετε βγάλει λες και ειναι κανα 15χρονο ντροπαλό ! Ελα μωρε το αθωο αγορακι πες του και εσυ να τα φτιαξετε αφου ντρέπεται μωλεεεεεεε!

----------


## Xfactor

> Στις επαρχιες ολα μαθεύονται ;) Εδω μεχρι και αν πηραμε ταξι μαθαιναν οι γονεις μιας φιλης μου πλακα κανεις! Λεμε ναι ναι με ταξι ηρθαμε. Την επομενη μερα τους ειπαν πως μας ειδα να γυρναμε με τα ποδια. Ρε αγορι μου αμα δεν ξερεις τι μιλας;
> Γιατι οι παρθενες τι ειναι αβουλα πιόνια που πανε με οποιος τους την πεσει;


εμενα σε επαρχια και ξερω καλα τι γινεται....αλλα πρεπει εσυ τωρα να καθεσαι να λες τετοια λογια στην κοπελα? και επισης υπαρχει διαφορα από επαρχια σ επαρχια.....επαρχια θεωρείται και μερος με 7000χιλ ατομα και μερος με 500......

οι παρθενες είναι πανεύκολος στοχος......αμα εισαι "κομπλε"

----------


## Lemonpie5

Θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω πιο θερμή μαζί του.
Καταλάβετε με όμως γιατί φοβάμαι τόσο. Αν αποτύχω σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να πάω να μείνω άλλου να μην με ξέρει κανείς. Και έχετε δίκιο ότι στην επαρχία όλα τα ξέρουν. Δεν θέλω να φαντάζομαι τι θα λένε. Εδώ και μπροστά μου έχουν κάνει ειρωνικά σχόλια για αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## little

> εμενα σε επαρχια και ξερω καλα τι γινεται....αλλα πρεπει εσυ τωρα να καθεσαι να λες τετοια λογια στην κοπελα? και επισης υπαρχει διαφορα από επαρχια σ επαρχια.....επαρχια θεωρείται και μερος με 7000χιλ ατομα και μερος με 500......
> 
> οι παρθενες είναι πανεύκολος στοχος......αμα εισαι "κομπλε"


Απο που και ως που να ναι πανευκολος στοχος καλε; Το αντίθετο ειναι δυσκολος στοχος. Αμα ηταν ευκολος στοχος δεν θα ταν παρθενες :p 
τι εννοεις αμα εισαι κομπλε;;;;;;

----------


## Xfactor

> Θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω πιο θερμή μαζί του.
> Καταλάβετε με όμως γιατί φοβάμαι τόσο. Αν αποτύχω σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να πάω να μείνω άλλου να μην με ξέρει κανείς. Και έχετε δίκιο ότι στην επαρχία όλα τα ξέρουν. Δεν θέλω να φαντάζομαι τι θα λένε. Εδώ και μπροστά μου έχουν κάνει ειρωνικά σχόλια για αυτό το θέμα.


ενταξει και εσυ παρθενα εισαι δεν εισαι *******....σιγαααα...
επισης δεν εισαι και 40 χρονων...μικρουλα εισαι και μενεις σ επαρχια...

σιγα μωρε αν αποτυχεις κατι εγινε.....θα βρεις αλλον μετα....ασε που σε γουσταρει απλως είναι κοτα

----------


## little

> Θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω πιο θερμή μαζί του.
> Καταλάβετε με όμως γιατί φοβάμαι τόσο. Αν αποτύχω σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να πάω να μείνω άλλου να μην με ξέρει κανείς. Και έχετε δίκιο ότι στην επαρχία όλα τα ξέρουν. Δεν θέλω να φαντάζομαι τι θα λένε. Εδώ και μπροστά μου έχουν κάνει ειρωνικά σχόλια για αυτό το θέμα.


ρε αγαπη στο πα!!
ο τυπος το ξερει εδω το ξερουν ολοι αυτος δεν θα το ξερει και ειπε να το παιξει εξυπνα το παιχνιδι!

----------


## savatage

> Θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω πιο θερμή μαζί του.
> Καταλάβετε με όμως γιατί φοβάμαι τόσο. Αν αποτύχω σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να πάω να μείνω άλλου να μην με ξέρει κανείς. Και έχετε δίκιο ότι στην επαρχία όλα τα ξέρουν. Δεν θέλω να φαντάζομαι τι θα λένε. Εδώ και μπροστά μου έχουν κάνει ειρωνικά σχόλια για αυτό το θέμα.


Σε τι να αποτυχεις παιδι μου? Δε θα του την πεσεις. Θα του δωσεις πρασινο(καταπρασινο) φως για να σου την πεσει αυτος.
Οταν βγειτε μιλα του εντονα, κοιταζε τον στα ματια, κανε μια παυση, ριξε και μια ματια στα χειλη του και πααααπ αν δεν ησουν ψυχρη και απομακρη ολο το βραδυ, θα στο σκασει το γλωσσοφιλο.

----------


## Xfactor

> Απο που και ως που να ναι πανευκολος στοχος καλε; Το αντίθετο ειναι δυσκολος στοχος. Αμα ηταν ευκολος στοχος δεν θα ταν παρθενες :p 
> τι εννοεις αμα εισαι κομπλε;;;;;;


δυσκολος γι αυτους που δεν ξερουν να γοητευουν μια γυναικα....

εννοω αμα εχεις λεγειν..χιουμορ-ομορφια....αυτό εννοω

----------


## Xfactor

> Σε τι να αποτυχεις παιδι μου? Δε θα του την πεσεις. Θα του δωσεις πρασινο(καταπρασινο) φως για να σου την πεσει αυτος.
> Οταν βγειτε μιλα του εντονα, κοιταζε τον στα ματια, κανε μια παυση, ριξε και μια ματια στα χειλη του και πααααπ αν δεν ησουν ψυχρη και απομακρη ολο το βραδυ, θα στο σκασει το γλωσσοφιλο.


πρωτα πρεπει να πει και κατι λεκτικα η μεσω μηνυματος..αυτος είναι στοκος σιγα μην πιασει το νοημα ετσι

----------


## little

> δυσκολος γι αυτους που δεν ξερουν να γοητευουν μια γυναικα....
> 
> εννοω αμα εχεις λεγειν..χιουμορ-ομορφια....αυτό εννοω


αμα τα χεις ολα αυτα δεν χρειάζεται να ναι παρθενα η αλλη! και ακομα και αμα τα χεις δεν σημαίνει πως θα κανεις το κλικ σε ολες

----------


## Xfactor

> αμα τα χεις ολα αυτα δεν χρειάζεται να ναι παρθενα η αλλη! και ακομα και αμα τα χεις δεν σημαίνει πως θα κανεις το κλικ σε ολες


δεν ειπα αν χρειαζεται να είναι παρθενα η όχι...ειπα απλα ότι είναι ευκολος στοχος

----------


## little

Γλυκιά μου! Μην ακους εδω τι σου λενε!!!!
Ενας χωρις εμπειρίες δεν θα το ελεγε! Εδω κοιτανε να το παιξουν γ@μιαδες και ας μην ειναι ειδικα αμα εχουν και κομπλεξ επειδη ειναι απειροι, και αυτος στο πε χυμα;
Σε ψήνει τωρα ολο αυτο;
Κανε οτι πιστευεις μπορει να περιμενει να του την πεσεις εσυ για να εχει το πανω χερι κιολας. Μην σκασεις κιολας ομως αν θελει ας κανει κινηση αν δεν θελει αντε γεια. Ψαχνει για κοροιδο θα τον κυνηγήσεις και θα σκας κιολας;

----------


## little

> δεν ειπα αν χρειαζεται να είναι παρθενα η όχι...ειπα απλα ότι είναι ευκολος στοχος


Μαλλον δεν εχεις ριξει παρθενα και ετσι το φανταζεσαι. Ολες καποτε παρθενες ημασταν και επέτρεψε μου να ξερω καλύτερα !

----------


## Lemonpie5

Κι αν πάλι δεν με φιλήσει?
Έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο να είμαστε πολύ σφιχτά αγκαλιάσμενοι και να μην κάνει τίποτα :/ 
Σε κάποιες φίλες μου που απλά αναφέρω ότι βγαίνω με εκείνον και κάνουμε παρέα δεν με ρωτάνε καν αν έχει παιχτεί τίποτα. Για τόσο άχρηστη με έχουν?

----------


## Xfactor

> Μαλλον δεν εχεις ριξει παρθενα και ετσι το φανταζεσαι. Ολες καποτε παρθενες ημασταν και επέτρεψε μου να ξερω καλύτερα !


ενταξει αν εχω ριξει η όχι ασε με να το ξερω εγω....
η πρωτη μ κοπελα παρθενα ηταν...μετα από ένα χρονο γνωρισα και άλλη παρθενα....και τις δυο τις εριξα..

----------


## little

> ενταξει αν εχω ριξει η όχι ασε με να το ξερω εγω....
> η πρωτη μ κοπελα παρθενα ηταν...μετα από ένα χρονο γνωρισα και άλλη παρθενα....και τις δυο τις εριξα..


ποσο χρονών ηταν αυτες οι δυο;

----------


## Xfactor

> Κι αν πάλι δεν με φιλήσει?
> Έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο να είμαστε πολύ σφιχτά αγκαλιάσμενοι και να μην κάνει τίποτα :/ 
> Σε κάποιες φίλες μου που απλά αναφέρω ότι βγαίνω με εκείνον και κάνουμε παρέα δεν με ρωτάνε καν αν έχει παιχτεί τίποτα. Για τόσο άχρηστη με έχουν?


αγκαλιαζεστ κιολας? καλο σημαδι....
μην απελπίζεσαι....
ντυσου στολισου και βγειτε για ποτο η καπου μονοι σας...πιες κατι πρωτα και κανε κινηση.....δωστου το πρασινο φως...από εκει και περα θα σ φιλησει δεν παιζει....

----------


## Xfactor

> ποσο χρονών ηταν αυτες οι δυο;


16-18 και εγω 18 και 19 αντιστοιχα

----------


## savatage

> Κι αν πάλι δεν με φιλήσει?
> Έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο να είμαστε πολύ σφιχτά αγκαλιάσμενοι και να μην κάνει τίποτα :/ 
> Σε κάποιες φίλες μου που απλά αναφέρω ότι βγαίνω με εκείνον και κάνουμε παρέα δεν με ρωτάνε καν αν έχει παιχτεί τίποτα. Για τόσο άχρηστη με έχουν?


Λοιπον ακου να δεις, το παιδι αυτο ειπαμε θελει βοηθεια για να παρει μπροστα. Το ιδιο και συ. Επειδη εισαι κοπελα ομως, αρα πιο καπατσα γονιδιακως, δειξτου οτι δε σκοπευεις να τον απορριψεις και οτι δεν τον εχεις για φιλο. Επισης, αν του εχεις δημιουργησει την εντυπωση οτι περιμενεις να παντρευτεις για να κανεις σεξ, διαλυσε του αυτη την εικονα. 
Χωρο να πατε να δειτε μια ταινια εχετε? Ή μενετε και οι 2 με γονεις?

----------


## little

> Κι αν πάλι δεν με φιλήσει?
> Έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο να είμαστε πολύ σφιχτά αγκαλιάσμενοι και να μην κάνει τίποτα :/ 
> Σε κάποιες φίλες μου που απλά αναφέρω ότι βγαίνω με εκείνον και κάνουμε παρέα δεν με ρωτάνε καν αν έχει παιχτεί τίποτα. Για τόσο άχρηστη με έχουν?


Δεν ξέρω αλλα ολα αυτα οπως βλεπεις δεν ειναι νορμαλ. Να βγαινεις με εναν να αγκαλιάζεστε σφιχτά και να μην στην πεφτει; Αυτό δεν υπάρχει αντε να μην στην πεσει την 1η φορα ετσι για να το παιξει και καλά κυριος. Εγώ σου ειπα σε δουλεύει ή ειναι γκει. Δεν ξερω τι εντύπωση δινεις στους αλλους για να σου πω γιατι οι φιλες σου σε θεωρουν αχρηστη.

----------


## little

> 16-18 και εγω 18 και 19 αντιστοιχα


Ε καλά 16 και παρθένα στα 16 όλες παρθένες ειναι....Εγω νομιζα ελεγες καμια παρθενα ανω των 18 τουλάχιστον. Αυτές που λες ηταν παρθένες γιατί ήταν μικρές όχι επειδή ηταν επιλεκτικές!! Όλες με κάποιον πηγαν για 1η φορά ακόμα και οι τσ@@λες. Όσες ειναι παρθένες και σοβαρές δεν νομίζω να ναι εύκολος στοχος κάθε άλλο!

----------


## Xfactor

> Ε καλά 16 και παρθένα στα 16 όλες παρθένες ειναι....Εγω νομιζα ελεγες καμια παρθενα ανω των 18 τουλάχιστον. Αυτές που λες ηταν παρθένες γιατί ήταν μικρές όχι επειδή ηταν επιλεκτικές!! Όλες με κάποιον πηγαν για 1η φορά ακόμα και οι τσ@@λες. Όσες ειναι παρθένες και σοβαρές δεν νομίζω να ναι εύκολος στοχος κάθε άλλο!



δεν ξερω γτ νομιζεις ότι οι παρθενες είναι δυσκολες....για πολλους λογους μια κοπελα μπορει να μην εχει κανει σεξ
επισης όταν είναι μια κοπελα απειρη ευκολα μπορει να την κανεις ότι θελεις....

----------


## little

> δεν ξερω γτ νομιζεις ότι οι παρθενες είναι δυσκολες....για πολλους λογους μια κοπελα μπορει να μην εχει κανει σεξ
> επισης όταν είναι μια κοπελα απειρη ευκολα μπορει να την κανεις ότι θελεις....


δεν ειπα πως ειναι δυσκολες με την εννοια πως το παιζουν και καλα δυσκολες, απλα προφανως για να μην βρηκε καποια καποιον ως μια νορμαλ ηλικία ή ειναι ασχημη ή επιλεκτική!!!

στο κρεβάτι μπορεις να την κανεις οτι θες εκει ειναι απειρη! δεν εχει νοητικη υστέρηση ωστε να την κανεις οτι θες γενικότερα

----------


## Xfactor

> δεν ειπα πως ειναι δυσκολες με την εννοια πως το παιζουν και καλα δυσκολες, απλα προφανως για να μην βρηκε καποια καποιον ως μια νορμαλ ηλικία ή ειναι ασχημη ή επιλεκτική!!!
> 
> στο κρεβάτι μπορεις να την κανεις οτι θες εκει ειναι απειρη! δεν εχει νοητικη υστέρηση ωστε να την κανεις οτι θες γενικότερα


αμα την γοητευσεις την κανεις ότι θες.....

----------


## little

> αμα την γοητευσεις την κανεις ότι θες.....


και αμα σε γοητεύσει αυτη ;;;;;

----------


## Xfactor

> και αμα σε γοητεύσει αυτη ;;;;;


αμα είναι απειρη παλι εσυ θα την κανεις ότι θες.....
βασικα υπαρχουν και εξαιρέσεις ενας φιλος μου τα ειχε με μια απειρη κοπελα αλλα τον ειχε κανει *******κι...παρολαυτα συνηθως εμεις εχουμε το πανω χερι

----------


## little

> αμα είναι απειρη παλι εσυ θα την κανεις ότι θες.....
> βασικα υπαρχουν και εξαιρέσεις ενας φιλος μου τα ειχε με μια απειρη κοπελα αλλα τον ειχε κανει *******κι...παρολαυτα συνηθως εμεις εχουμε το πανω χερι


δεν ειναι θεμα εμπειρίας αυτο συνηθως οι αντρες τις κανουν οτι θελουν και ας ειναι και εμπειρες....γιατι οι γυναικες ειναι πιο ευαίσθητες γενικότερα

----------


## savatage

Η λεμον λιποθυμησε πανω στο πληκτρολογιο μ'αυτα και μ΄αυτα

----------


## Xfactor

> δεν ειναι θεμα εμπειρίας αυτο συνηθως οι αντρες τις κανουν οτι θελουν και ας ειναι και εμπειρες....γιατι οι γυναικες ειναι πιο ευαίσθητες γενικότερα


δεν είναι μονο θεμα ευαισθησίας αλλα και ιδιοσυγκρασίας...
γενικοτερα πρεπει να εισαι πολύ συγκροτημένος ανθρωπος για να καταλάβεις ακριβως ότι πρεπει να είναι καπου φίφτι φίφτι το παιχνιδι...
τεσπα ας μην χαλασουμε όμως το θρεντ της κοπελας

----------


## little

> Η λεμον λιποθυμησε πανω στο πληκτρολογιο μ'αυτα και μ΄αυτα


αυτα καλο θα ναι να τα μαθαινει για να μην την πιανουν κοτσο! αν και ηδη εχει φαει δουλεμα μαλλον απο τον "ντροπαλό"

----------


## Xfactor

> Η λεμον λιποθυμησε πανω στο πληκτρολογιο μ'αυτα και μ΄αυτα


εγω βαζω στοίχημα ότι εχει πιασει φωτια και στελνει μηνυματα χααχα

----------


## Lemonpie5

Προσωπικό χώρο δεν έχουμε δυστυχώς. Αλλά μπορώ να τον καλέσω καμιά μέρα που θα λείπουν οι υπόλοιποι. 
Κανείς δεν με έχει ρωτήσει ποτέ άμα τρέχει κάτι μεταξύ μας (μόνο ένας άλλος με τον οποίο είχα βγει δύο φορές παράλληλα), άρα δεν με έχουν ικανή να κάνω σχέση? Ούτε να έχω ένα φλερτ?
Μεχρι και οι γονείς μου με ρωτησαν γιατί δεν έχω μια σχεση

----------


## Xfactor

> Προσωπικό χώρο δεν έχουμε δυστυχώς. Αλλά μπορώ να τον καλέσω καμιά μέρα που θα λείπουν οι υπόλοιποι. 
> Κανείς δεν με έχει ρωτήσει ποτέ άμα τρέχει κάτι μεταξύ μας (μόνο ένας άλλος με τον οποίο είχα βγει δύο φορές παράλληλα), άρα δεν με έχουν ικανή να κάνω σχέση? Ούτε να έχω ένα φλερτ?
> Μεχρι και οι γονείς μου με ρωτησαν γιατί δεν έχω μια σχεση


ενταξει δεν σε ρωτάνε γτ ξερουν ότι εισαι παρθενα να μην σε φερουν σε δυσκολη θεση...αν και θα επρεπε να τα συζητάς με τις φιλες σου

----------


## savatage

> Προσωπικό χώρο δεν έχουμε δυστυχώς. Αλλά μπορώ να τον καλέσω καμιά μέρα που θα λείπουν οι υπόλοιποι. 
> Κανείς δεν με έχει ρωτήσει ποτέ άμα τρέχει κάτι μεταξύ μας (μόνο ένας άλλος με τον οποίο είχα βγει δύο φορές παράλληλα), άρα δεν με έχουν ικανή να κάνω σχέση? Ούτε να έχω ένα φλερτ?
> Μεχρι και οι γονείς μου με ρωτησαν γιατί δεν έχω μια σχεση


Δε θελουν να σε φερνουν σε αμηχανια και να σε ντροπιαζουν με τετοιες ερωτησεις, αφου το ξερουν οτι δεν εχεις κανει σχεση, γιατι να σε πρηζουν με ερωτησεις και να σε στεναχωρουν και απο πανω?
Να σου πω, μηπως τον εχεις τελειως χεσμενο τον ανθρωπο? Γιατι ετσι οπως σε κοβω ολο για τις φιλες σου και τη γνωμη τους μιλας!

----------


## little

> Προσωπικό χώρο δεν έχουμε δυστυχώς. Αλλά μπορώ να τον καλέσω καμιά μέρα που θα λείπουν οι υπόλοιποι. 
> Κανείς δεν με έχει ρωτήσει ποτέ άμα τρέχει κάτι μεταξύ μας (μόνο ένας άλλος με τον οποίο είχα βγει δύο φορές παράλληλα), άρα δεν με έχουν ικανή να κάνω σχέση? Ούτε να έχω ένα φλερτ?
> Μεχρι και οι γονείς μου με ρωτησαν γιατί δεν έχω μια σχεση


:( δεν ξερω αληθεια γιατι δεν σε έχουν ικανή αμα σε ηξερα ίσως μπορουσα να σε συμβούλευα αλλά δυστυχως απο εδω που ειμαι δυσκολο
προσπαθησε μονη σου να σκεφτεις τι τους κανει να θεωρουν πως δεν μπορεις να βρεις καποιον
Μηπως σε θεωρουν χαζουλα ενω δεν εισαι;

----------


## little

Εγω με τις φιλες μου τα λεγαμε αυτα παντως! Εκείνες σου λενε τα δικα τους ερωτικα;

----------


## Xfactor

> :( δεν ξερω αληθεια γιατι δεν σε έχουν ικανή αμα σε ηξερα ίσως μπορουσα να σε συμβούλευα αλλά δυστυχως απο εδω που ειμαι δυσκολο
> προσπαθησε μονη σου να σκεφτεις τι τους κανει να θεωρουν πως δεν μπορεις να βρεις καποιον
> Μηπως σε θεωρουν χαζουλα ενω δεν εισαι;


αυτό που κανεις είναι κακο αχαχ
δεν τις λενε επειδή δεν θελουν να την φερουν σε δυσκολη θεση

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ε μου την δίνει αυτό το πράγμα που εγώ είμαι σαν Άλιεν. Εδώ βλέπω ότι τα ερωτικά τους τα συζητάνε χωρίς εμένα. Και οπότε με ρωτάνε τι νέα λέω τα ίδια και δεν ασχολούνται μαζί μου. Λένε τα δικά τους και εγώ νιώθω ξεκομμένη. 
Αλλά και οι γονείς μου??? Ήρθα σε δύσκολη θέση. Και αφού ξέρουν ότι βγαίνω με αυτόν δεν τους πήγε καν το μυαλο?και τι εννοείτε ότι τον έχω χεσμενο?

----------


## little

> αυτό που κανεις είναι κακο αχαχ
> δεν τις λενε επειδή δεν θελουν να την φερουν σε δυσκολη θεση


Ρε αγορι μου τι εχεις παθει μαζι μου;
Δεν ειναι κακό να σαι ειλικρινής
Εσυ το βρίσκεις νορμαλ να χεις μια φιληηη και να μην σε ρωταει;;;;;;
Εσυ διαβαζεις φιλη και λες οκ φιλες ειναι! Δεν ειναι προφανως ειναι γνωστές ή οντως κατι παζει και δεν την θεωρουν ικανη να βρει.

----------


## little

> Ε μου την δίνει αυτό το πράγμα που εγώ είμαι σαν Άλιεν. Εδώ βλέπω ότι τα ερωτικά τους τα συζητάνε χωρίς εμένα. Και οπότε με ρωτάνε τι νέα λέω τα ίδια και δεν ασχολούνται μαζί μου. Λένε τα δικά τους και εγώ νιώθω ξεκομμένη. 
> Αλλά και οι γονείς μου??? Ήρθα σε δύσκολη θέση. Και αφού ξέρουν ότι βγαίνω με αυτόν δεν τους πήγε καν το μυαλο?και τι εννοείτε ότι τον έχω χεσμενο?


ΝΑ ΤΑ xfactor! ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ και μην με προσβάλεις άλλη φορά σε παρακαλώ εγώ φταιω που ειμαι πιο οξυδερκής από σένα και ειμαι και ειλικρινής και δεν χρυσώνω το χάπι.

----------


## Xfactor

> Ε μου την δίνει αυτό το πράγμα που εγώ είμαι σαν Άλιεν. Εδώ βλέπω ότι τα ερωτικά τους τα συζητάνε χωρίς εμένα. Και οπότε με ρωτάνε τι νέα λέω τα ίδια και δεν ασχολούνται μαζί μου. Λένε τα δικά τους και εγώ νιώθω ξεκομμένη. 
> Αλλά και οι γονείς μου??? Ήρθα σε δύσκολη θέση. Και αφού ξέρουν ότι βγαίνω με αυτόν δεν τους πήγε καν το μυαλο?και τι εννοείτε ότι τον έχω χεσμενο?


με αυτά που λες αρχιζω να πιστευω ότι οντως με την σταση σου εσυ τον εχεις ευνουχισει......

σταματα να αναλυεις το θεμα άλλο....
και κανε αυτές τις κινησεις που ειπωθηκαν....και θα δεις ότι θα δουλεψει αυτό...
μαλλον και ο άλλος παρθενος είναι και ντρεπεται

----------


## Xfactor

> Ρε αγορι μου τι εχεις παθει μαζι μου;
> Δεν ειναι κακό να σαι ειλικρινής
> Εσυ το βρίσκεις νορμαλ να χεις μια φιληηη και να μην σε ρωταει;;;;;;
> Εσυ διαβαζεις φιλη και λες οκ φιλες ειναι! Δεν ειναι προφανως ειναι γνωστές ή οντως κατι παζει και δεν την θεωρουν ικανη να βρει.


συγνωμη αλλα εγω παλια όταν καποιος φιλος μου ηταν παρθενος και δεν ηθελα να ερθει σε δυσκολη θεση...και όταν τον ρωταγε άλλος με ποσες εχει παει π.χ αλλαζα κουβεντα για να μην νιωσει ασχημα...ξερεις το κανουν και αυτό οι φιλοι.....

----------


## little

> Ε μου την δίνει αυτό το πράγμα που εγώ είμαι σαν Άλιεν. Εδώ βλέπω ότι τα ερωτικά τους τα συζητάνε χωρίς εμένα. Και οπότε με ρωτάνε τι νέα λέω τα ίδια και δεν ασχολούνται μαζί μου. Λένε τα δικά τους και εγώ νιώθω ξεκομμένη. 
> Αλλά και οι γονείς μου??? Ήρθα σε δύσκολη θέση. Και αφού ξέρουν ότι βγαίνω με αυτόν δεν τους πήγε καν το μυαλο?και τι εννοείτε ότι τον έχω χεσμενο?


Μάλλον δεν κολλάς με την παρέα τους και σε έχουν γενικότερα στην απέξω, οπότε μάλλον απλά κάνετε παρέα και δεν ειστε όντως φίλες.

----------


## savatage

> Ε μου την δίνει αυτό το πράγμα που εγώ είμαι σαν Άλιεν. Εδώ βλέπω ότι τα ερωτικά τους τα συζητάνε χωρίς εμένα. Και οπότε με ρωτάνε τι νέα λέω τα ίδια και δεν ασχολούνται μαζί μου. Λένε τα δικά τους και εγώ νιώθω ξεκομμένη. 
> Αλλά και οι γονείς μου??? Ήρθα σε δύσκολη θέση. Και αφού ξέρουν ότι βγαίνω με αυτόν δεν τους πήγε καν το μυαλο?και τι εννοείτε ότι τον έχω χεσμενο?


Ε μα τι να κανουν αφου το βλεπουν οτι σε στεναχωρουν αυτες οι συζητησεις και μενεις μουγκη οταν λενε τετοια. Λογικο δεν ειναι να το καταλαβαινουν οτι καταρακωνεσαι εκεινη την ωρα? Φαινεται, το βλεπουν στο προσωπο σου στις αντιδρασεις σου. Κανονικα, εσυ θα ανοιγες τετοιες συζητησεις για το ποτε και πώς θα ειναι η πρωτη σου φορα, τι να κανεις με τον τυπο που ακομα βγαινετε φιλικα κλπ. Αλλα αμα δε λες τιποτα και μενεις απομακρη και κλειστη, τι να κανουν κι αυτες? 

Λεω μηπως τον εχεις χεσμενο γιατι αντι να συζηταμε για αυτον, συζηταμε για τη γνωμη του κοσμακη, που αλλα προβληματα δεν εχει, με σενα ασχολουνται ολοι! Αληθεια τωρα, ιδεα σου ειναι. Δεν ασχολειται κανεις, εκτος απο τους γονεις σου που ανησυχουν.
Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ρωτας διαφορα χαζά, τι να φορεσεις για να βγειτε, πού να πατε, πού να βρεθειτε τελειως μονοι σας για ωρες και τετοια!

----------


## little

> συγνωμη αλλα εγω παλια όταν καποιος φιλος μου ηταν παρθενος και δεν ηθελα να ερθει σε δυσκολη θεση...και όταν τον ρωταγε άλλος με ποσες εχει παει π.χ αλλαζα κουβεντα για να μην νιωσει ασχημα...ξερεις το κανουν και αυτό οι φιλοι.....


Διαβασες τι εγραψε οτι βλεπει πως ολες συζητάνε τα ερωτικά τους χωρίς αυτήν! Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω. Οχι δεν το κάνουν αυτό οι πραγματικοί φίλοι, οι πραγματικοί φίλοι θέλουν να ανοίξουν την καρδιά τους και να λένε όσα τους απασχολεί. Εμείς οι γυναίκες αυτο κάνουμε. Σε περιπτώσεις που ψυχραινόμουν με φιλες μου παλια παρατηρουσα πως σταματαγαν πλεον να μου λενε οτιδήποτε δικο τους πχ και εκανα και εγω το ιδιο. Νο 1 σημάδι πως η φιλια δεν υπαρχει πλεον

----------


## Lemonpie5

Γενικά κολλάμε,απλά είμαι η μόνη που δεν έχω κάνει σχέση. Η τελευταία πριν από εμένα έκανε στα 18 και από τότε όλο για τους γκόμενους μιλάνε και εγώ μένω στην απέξω. Δεν υπολογίζουν ούτε την γνώμη μου ούτε τίποτα και καμιά φορά μου λένε "δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις,αν δεν έρθεις στην ίδια θέση" με ύφος. 
Θα την κάνω την κίνηση,απλά θέλω πολύ κουράγιο. Και επειδή έχω πεισμωσει θέλω να γίνει οπωσδήποτε αλλιώς δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω!!! Μέχρι να σηκωθώ να φύγω από το κωλομερος έχω σκεφτεί να μην ξέρει κανένας τίποτα

----------


## Xfactor

> Διαβασες τι εγραψε οτι βλεπει πως ολες συζητάνε τα ερωτικά τους χωρίς αυτήν! Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω. Οχι δεν το κάνουν αυτό οι πραγματικοί φίλοι, οι πραγματικοί φίλοι θέλουν να ανοίξουν την καρδιά τους και να λένε όσα τους απασχολεί. Εμείς οι γυναίκες αυτο κάνουμε. Σε περιπτώσεις πχ ψυχραινόμουν με φιλες μου παλια παρατηρουσα πως σταματαγαν πλεον να μου λενε οτιδήποτε δικο τους πχ και εκανα και εγω το ιδιο. Νο 1 σημάδι πως η φιλια δεν υπαρχει πλεον


εγω λεω να επικεντρωθούμε στο αγορι της..δεν χρειαζεται να την προβληματίσουμε άλλο...

οσοσ αφορα τις φιλιες ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του...δεκτη και η δικια σου δεκτη και η δικια μου...ο καθενας θεωρει διαφορετικα τι είναι σωστο..εγω θεωρησα σωστο να τον καλυψω να μην ερθει σε δυσκολη θεση εσυ θεωρεις ότι όλα πρεπει να ειπωθουν ενώπιον φιλων

----------


## Xfactor

> Γενικά κολλάμε,απλά είμαι η μόνη που δεν έχω κάνει σχέση. Η τελευταία πριν από εμένα έκανε στα 18 και από τότε όλο για τους γκόμενους μιλάνε και εγώ μένω στην απέξω. Δεν υπολογίζουν ούτε την γνώμη μου ούτε τίποτα και καμιά φορά μου λένε "δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις,αν δεν έρθεις στην ίδια θέση" με ύφος. 
> Θα την κάνω την κίνηση,απλά θέλω πολύ κουράγιο. Και επειδή έχω πεισμωσει θέλω να γίνει οπωσδήποτε αλλιώς δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω!!! Μέχρι να σηκωθώ να φύγω από το κωλομερος έχω σκεφτεί να μην ξέρει κανένας τίποτα


ωραια λοιπον θες ιδεες για το πως να παει η βραδια για να γινει αυτό που θες?

----------


## little

> Γενικά κολλάμε,απλά είμαι η μόνη που δεν έχω κάνει σχέση. Η τελευταία πριν από εμένα έκανε στα 18 και από τότε όλο για τους γκόμενους μιλάνε και εγώ μένω στην απέξω. Δεν υπολογίζουν ούτε την γνώμη μου ούτε τίποτα και καμιά φορά μου λένε "δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις,αν δεν έρθεις στην ίδια θέση" με ύφος. 
> Θα την κάνω την κίνηση,απλά θέλω πολύ κουράγιο. Και επειδή έχω πεισμωσει θέλω να γίνει οπωσδήποτε αλλιώς δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω!!! Μέχρι να σηκωθώ να φύγω από το κωλομερος έχω σκεφτεί να μην ξέρει κανένας τίποτα


Και εσυ τις θεωρεις τωρα αυτες φιλες; Οκ οκ δεν μιλάω γιατί η αλήθεια ενοχλεί. Άλλωστε πρέπει να ανεχόμαστε τους ανθρώπους όπως και να μας φέρονται, μη τυχον και γινει το κακό και ξεμείνουμε από αυτές τις σάπιες φίλες και μετά γελάει μαζί μας το χωριό που δεν έχουμε ούτε καν φίλες.
Πραγματικά προσπάθησα να σε βοηθήσω ουσιαστικά και να σου ανοίξω λίγο τα μάτια εύχομαι να κάνεις τις σωστές επιλογές :)
Και μην ξεχνάς τον παράγοντα τύχη που δυστυχώς ειναι πολύ βασικός !

----------


## Lemonpie5

"το αγόρι της" πολύ τρέχουμε νομίζω
Μακάρι να έρθει η στιγμή που θα μπορώ να λέω κι εγώ για το αγόρι μου. Και δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω καραγκιοζιλικια κι επίδειξη όπως άλλες. Εγώ δεν θα τον απογοητεύσω ποτέ ,θα είμαι όπως πρέπει...
Πείτε μου ιδέες να αλλάξουμε θέμα. Αλλά ελπίζω να μην καταλήξουμε σε δραματα

----------


## savatage

> Γενικά κολλάμε,απλά είμαι η μόνη που δεν έχω κάνει σχέση. Η τελευταία πριν από εμένα έκανε στα 18 και από τότε όλο για τους γκόμενους μιλάνε και εγώ μένω στην απέξω. Δεν υπολογίζουν ούτε την γνώμη μου ούτε τίποτα και καμιά φορά μου λένε "δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις,αν δεν έρθεις στην ίδια θέση" με ύφος. 
> Θα την κάνω την κίνηση,απλά θέλω πολύ κουράγιο. Και επειδή έχω πεισμωσει θέλω να γίνει οπωσδήποτε αλλιώς δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω!!! Μέχρι να σηκωθώ να φύγω από το κωλομερος έχω σκεφτεί να μην ξέρει κανένας τίποτα


Καλα, ουτε που συνειδητοποιεις ποσο καλο ειναι στην περιπτωση σου να ξερει ο αλλος οτι εισαι παρθενα και να ειναι και ο ιδιος συνεσταλμενος. Δε χρειαζεται καν να υποκρινεσαι και να το παιζεις κατι που δεν εισαι, αφου σε ξερει χρονια. Μιλαμε ειναι ταμαμ η φαση και εσυ καθεσαι και σκας για τις φιλες σου που δε θελουν τη γνωμη σου.
Δυσκολα παντως αφου δεν εχετε χωρο να πατε οι δυο σας, ειδικα αμα τον καλουσες για ταινια στανταρ θα γινοταν φαση.
Δ

----------


## Xfactor

> "το αγόρι της" πολύ τρέχουμε νομίζω
> Μακάρι να έρθει η στιγμή που θα μπορώ να λέω κι εγώ για το αγόρι μου. Και δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω καραγκιοζιλικια κι επίδειξη όπως άλλες. Εγώ δεν θα τον απογοητεύσω ποτέ ,θα είμαι όπως πρέπει...
> Πείτε μου ιδέες να αλλάξουμε θέμα. Αλλά ελπίζω να μην καταλήξουμε σε δραματα


ωραια ιδεες για το πως θα είναι την μερα που θα πατε εξω?

----------


## little

Αυτό που με στεναχωρεί εδώ μέσα ειναι πως 2 άντρες κάθονται και προσπαθούν να σε βοηθήσουν ώστε να πηδήξει ο άλλος πιο εύκολα, ενώ κάνει μπαμ πως εχεις φάει δούλεμα χοντρό από τον τύπο. Ήρθες και είπες όσα είπες μες στην απελπισία σου και η απελπισία δεν ειναι ποτέ σωστός σύμβουλος. Και πες οτι δεν θα εισαι παρθένα πια και έκανες κάτι μόνο και μόνο από κόμπλεξ, μετά τι νομίζεις πως θα νοιώθεις χαρά που θα λέει το χωριό πως ξεπαρθενεύτηκες; Αυτό που κάνετε εδώ μέσα δεν λέγεται βοήθεια.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Θα προσπαθήσω να το κανονίσω. Μακάρι να γίνει επιτέλους κατι

----------


## little

> "το αγόρι της" πολύ τρέχουμε νομίζω
> Μακάρι να έρθει η στιγμή που θα μπορώ να λέω κι εγώ για το αγόρι μου. Και δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω καραγκιοζιλικια κι επίδειξη όπως άλλες. Εγώ δεν θα τον απογοητεύσω ποτέ ,θα είμαι όπως πρέπει...
> Πείτε μου ιδέες να αλλάξουμε θέμα. Αλλά ελπίζω να μην καταλήξουμε σε δραματα


οταν πας γυρεύοντας μονο σε δράματα θα καταλήξεις ! μονη σου το λες

----------


## Xfactor

> Αυτό που με στεναχωρεί εδώ μέσα ειναι πως 2 άντρες κάθονται και προσπαθούν να σε βοηθήσουν ώστε να πηδήξει ο άλλος πιο εύκολα, ενώ κάνει μπαμ πως εχεις φάει δούλεμα χοντρό από τον τύπο. Ήρθες και είπες όσα είπες μες στην απελπισία σου και η απελπισία δεν ειναι ποτέ σωστός σύμβουλος. Και πες οτι δεν θα εισαι παρθένα πια και έκανες κάτι μόνο και μόνο από κόμπλεξ, μετά τι νομίζεις πως θα νοιώθεις χαρά που θα λέει το χωριό πως ξεπαρθενεύτηκες; Αυτό που κάνετε εδώ μέσα δεν λέγεται βοήθεια.


τωρα λες ότι να ναι αλλα δεν θα το σχολιασω...
πάμε παρακατω

----------


## savatage

> Θα προσπαθήσω να το κανονίσω. Μακάρι να γίνει επιτέλους κατι


Τοσο καιρο πού βρισκεστε? Εξω? Βολτες?

----------


## Xfactor

> Θα προσπαθήσω να το κανονίσω. Μακάρι να γίνει επιτέλους κατι


κανονισε το συντομα
καλο θα ηταν να ειστε καπου χωρις πολύ κοσμο..ρομαντικα...να πιειτε και λιγακι για χαλάρωμα......και επισης να του εχεις δειξει καποια σημαδια

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι έξω. Για ποτό ή φαγητό

----------


## savatage

> Ναι έξω. Για ποτό ή φαγητό


Τουλαχιστον ειναι κυριος? Ερχεται σε παιρνει απο το σπιτι? Σε πηγαινει μετα πισω στο σπιτι σου? Σου στελνει μετα κανενα μηνυμα την ιδια νυχτα που ειχατε βγει?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι σε ολα

----------


## savatage

> Ναι σε ολα


Ορμα παιδι μου!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μακάρι να τα καταφέρω να αποκτήσω κι εγώ κάποιον. Θέλω να τελειώσει πια αυτή η κατασταση

----------


## savatage

> Μακάρι να τα καταφέρω να αποκτήσω κι εγώ κάποιον. Θέλω να τελειώσει πια αυτή η κατασταση


Τι να πω.... μου φαινεται αξιοπεριεργο. Το περιγραφεις σαν αγγαρεια. Μηδεν ενθουσιασμος...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Όταν λέω να τελειώσει εννοώ όλο αυτό που περνάω τώρα που δεν έχω σχέση. Όλη αυτή η στενοχώρια,το κόμπλεξ,η μοναξιά.
Όσο για εκείνον,θέλω να ενθουσιαστω αλλά φοβάμαι κιόλας μην ενθουσιαστω και τζάμπα και μετά γίνω χειρότερα. Δεν θα αντέξω να μείνω πάλι χωρίς σχέση :/

----------


## savatage

> Όταν λέω να τελειώσει εννοώ όλο αυτό που περνάω τώρα που δεν έχω σχέση. Όλη αυτή η στενοχώρια,το κόμπλεξ,η μοναξιά.
> Όσο για εκείνον,θέλω να ενθουσιαστω αλλά φοβάμαι κιόλας μην ενθουσιαστω και τζάμπα και μετά γίνω χειρότερα. Δεν θα αντέξω να μείνω πάλι χωρίς σχέση :/


Ναι καλα, κατσε να δεις τι στεναχωριες ερχονται μετα με τις σχεσεις. Καλομελετα. 
Τελοσπαντων. Περνατε καλα με αυτο το παιδι? Γελατε? Εχετε πραγματα να λετε?

----------


## little

> Όταν λέω να τελειώσει εννοώ όλο αυτό που περνάω τώρα που δεν έχω σχέση. Όλη αυτή η στενοχώρια,το κόμπλεξ,η μοναξιά.
> Όσο για εκείνον,θέλω να ενθουσιαστω αλλά φοβάμαι κιόλας μην ενθουσιαστω και τζάμπα και μετά γίνω χειρότερα. Δεν θα αντέξω να μείνω πάλι χωρίς σχέση :/


μετα επειδη δυσκολεύτηκες τοσο πολυ να κανεις την 1η σου σχεση με το που θα χωρισεις θα πεις α τωρα τι θα περιμένω αλλα τοσα χρονια να κανω 2η ;
αν και δεν νομίζω πως εσυ χρειάζεται να αγχωνεσαι πολυ παλι σε καναν..... ντροπαλο θα πεσεις και ολα καλα

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν με νοιάζει αν θα στενοχωρηθω στην πορεία. Τουλάχιστον θα αποκτήσω εμπειρίες και θα ζήσω. Και σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν καλές στιγμές,αν βέβαια υπάρξει σχέση.
Ναι περνάω καλά μαζί του,γελάω και νιώθω όμορφα.
Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θα έχει διάρκεια,αλλά θα δω πως θα κυλήσει και πόσο θα κρατήσει. Το σημαντικό είναι να ξεκινήσει τώρα κάτι και βλέπουμε για τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Xfactor

το σημαντικοτερο είναι να ματωσουν τα σεντονια πες χααχαχχααχ να κανω και λιγο χιουμορακι :D

----------


## savatage

> Δεν με νοιάζει αν θα στενοχωρηθω στην πορεία. Τουλάχιστον θα αποκτήσω εμπειρίες και θα ζήσω. Και σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν καλές στιγμές,αν βέβαια υπάρξει σχέση.
> Ναι περνάω καλά μαζί του,γελάω και νιώθω όμορφα.
> Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θα έχει διάρκεια,αλλά θα δω πως θα κυλήσει και πόσο θα κρατήσει. Το σημαντικό είναι να ξεκινήσει τώρα κάτι και βλέπουμε για τα υπόλοιπα.


Το σημαντικο ειναι να κανεις σεξ και να περασεις ομορφα να νιωθεις επιθυμητη και ποθητη μεσα σε μια σχεση. Τωρα απλα κανε το βημα να του δειξεις οτι περιμενεις να κανει κινηση. Στειλτου κανενα τραγουδακι πχ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ab57Ur8A14 "Κανε ενα βημα να κανω εγω το επομενο"

----------


## Lemonpie5

Το σημαντικό είναι να μου φύγει το άγχος ότι δεν θα κάνω ποτέ σχεση

----------


## savatage

> το σημαντικοτερο είναι να ματωσουν τα σεντονια πες χααχαχχααχ να κανω και λιγο χιουμορακι :D


Μην την τρομαζεις ρε την κοπελα. Ρεμαλι!
Λεμον, το νου σου, μακρια απο τυπους σαν τον χφακτορ χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Xfactor

> Το σημαντικό είναι να μου φύγει το άγχος ότι δεν θα κάνω ποτέ σχεση


εφόσον είναι εμφανισιμη όπως λες να μην δεν κανεις ποτε σχεση δεν παιζει...
στην χειροτερη τραβα μια σεζον να δουλεψεις μυκονο θα φυγεις με 50 γκομενους στα ποδια σου αμα σε καιει τοσο πολυ

----------


## Xfactor

> Μην την τρομαζεις ρε την κοπελα. Ρεμαλι!
> Λεμον, το νου σου, μακρια απο τυπους σαν τον χφακτορ χαχαχαχαχ


αχχαα αστειο ηταν δεν ειχα τετοια προθεση..να ελαφρυνω το κλιμα ηθελα

----------


## Macgyver

> . Φοβάμαι πως επειδή δεν έχω ξανακάνει σχέση δεν θα θέλει κανείς να είναι μαζί μου και θα σχηματίσει άσχημη γνώμη αν το μάθει. Πραγματικά έχω αγχωθει πολύ με αυτό το θέμα




Αυτο ειναι πλεονεκτημα , οχι μειονεκτημα ......................σοβαρα το λεω .....

----------


## Remedy

κανεις δεν θα νοιαζοταν αν εχεις ξανακανει σχεση η αν εχεις αρκετη εμπειρια.
μερικοι που θελουν μονο σεξ και να φυγουν χωρις καμια συνεχεια, μπορει να κολλουσαν στο οτι εισαι παρθενα για να μην θεωρησεις οτι εχετε κατι σοβαρο, αφου κανατε σεξ.
αλλα εσενα δεν σε ενδιαφερουν αυτοι.
καλυτερα για σενα να φυγουν απο μονοι τους αντι να σε ταλαιπωρησουν.
ολοι οι αλλοι δεν νιαζονται καθολου για την εμπειρια σου, παρα μονο για το αν τους αρεσεις κι αν ταιριαζετε.
μερικοι μαλιστα που ειτε ειναι κομπλεξικοι για τις επιδοσεις τους, ειτε οντως εχουν προβληματικες επιδοσεις, προτιμουν απειρες κοπελες για να μην ξερουν την διαφορα απο το ικανοποιητικο σεξ.

----------


## Athinagoras

Γεια σου lemonpie και οι υπολοιποι
Lemonpie θελω να σου πω οτι δεν πρεπει να αγχωνεσαι και οτι ολα θα πανε καλα στο τελος
Ηθελα να σου στειλω και προσωπικο μυνημα αλλα δεν ξερω πως γινεται

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιώργο πρέπει να μάθεις τα είδη γυπαετου


Φίλε ελις έχω δει πολλά αρπακτικά στη ζωή μου

----------


## Xfactor

ελπιζω η λεμονοπιτα σημερα να προχωρησε στο σχεδιο και να εφαγε το γκολ χααχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## makis1984

xfactor το χιουμορ εχει και ορια.

----------


## Xfactor

> xfactor το χιουμορ εχει και ορια.


ελα ρε μακαρε χιουμορ το αλατι της ζωης

----------


## little

Αν και συμφωνώ με τον makis1984 το τράβαγε ο οργανισμός της τέτοιου είδους χιούμορ.

----------


## Xfactor

> Αν και συμφωνώ με τον makis1984 το τράβαγε ο οργανισμός της τέτοιου είδους χιούμορ.


εσυ συνεχιζεις να μ πας κοντρα ε? :P

----------


## λουλούδι

Xfactor σε παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ μην βγάζεις όλη τη σαπίλα που έχεις μέσα σου...........υπάρχουν και κάποια όρια στο χιούμορ. Για πρώτη φορά συμφωνώ με τη Σαβατατζ και για πολλοστή φορά με το Μαγκάιβερ. Άκου κοπελιά και το λέω με την καλή έννοια για να σου βάλω μυαλό γιατί εγώ δεν είχα, κοίτα ποιό είναι το καλό για σένα και βρες τον κατάλληλο, καταλαβαίνω ότι η μοναξιά πονάει όσο τίποτα άλλο αλλά μην πέσεις και στον πρώτο τυχόντα γιατί στην αρχή μπορεί όλα να σου φαίνονται ρόδινα επειδή θα τα συγκρίνεις με τη μοναξιά σου, είναι όμως παγίδα! Τι να το κάνεις να είσαι με ένα ρεμάλι της κοινωνίας......... Ψάξε καλά, κάνε σχέση από κοντά και όχι από το ίντερνετ, συμβουλή μου, βρες μια δουλειά, παρτ τάιμ, δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι φουλ, και γνώρισε από εκεί άτομα, πήγαινε εθελοντισμό, και όλο και κάτι καλό θα κάτσει, και τότε δεν θα σε νοιάζει αν είσαι παρθένα ή όχι γιατί θα έχεις βρει τον κατάλληλο, και ναι υπάρχει και αυτός αρκεί να βρεις κάποιον που θα σε ερωτευτεί και δεν θα είναι ρεμάλι. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τέτοιοι αλλά αν στεκόμαστε σε κάτι αρνητικό είτε νομίζουμε πως είναι είτε όντως είναι, δεν προχωράμε παρακάτω, κολλάμε. Εσένα από ότι σε ψυχολογώ κάνεις το ίδιο λάθος με μένα, πέφτεις πάντα σε σαβούρες που νομίζουν πως είναι κάποιοι και σου έχουν μειώσει την αυτοπεποίθηση με το να σε κάνουν να πιστεύεις πως δεν αξίζεις και ότι δεν αξίζεις ή δεν μπορείς να βρεις τον κατάλληλο γι'αυτό στέκεσαι στα αρνητικά. Σκέψου τα καλά αυτά που σου λέω και σκέψου πως για όλους μας υπάρχει το άλλο μας μισό και ότι η ζωή είναι μικρή για να τη σπαταλάμε με κομπλεξικούς ανθρώπους που μας μεταφέρουν τα κόμπλεξ τους. Αυτά.

----------


## andreas86

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το λουλούδι, αυτό είναι και για μένα κατά κάποιο τρόπο!

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## λουλούδι

Αντρέα κουράγιο!!!!!! Αν είσαι όντως καλό παιδί θα βρεις κάποια καλή κοπέλα, υπάρχουν!!!!!! Και να μην υπάρχουν δηλαδή με την έννοια πως φέρονται στους άλλους, μπορεί κάποια να σε ερωτευτεί και να σου φέρεται τέλεια!!!!!!! Και μετά να αλλάξει όλη η ζωή σας!!!!!! Αν όντως αξίζεις θα σου δώσει η ζωή αυτό που αξίζεις αν πάλι όχι μην ανησυχείς!!!!!!!!! Όταν δίνεις αγάπη την παίρνεις πίσω εις διπλούν και αν είσαι κακό παιδί κακές κοπέλες υπάρχουν πολλές, θα βρεις μία όπως και να 'χει!!!!! Εσύ επιλέγεις στη ζωή σου και μπορείς να καταφέρεις τα πάντα!!!!!!!! Μόνο το θάνατο δεν μπορούμε να νικήσουμε, όλα τα άλλα είναι πιθανά σ'αυτή τη γη. Μην απογοητεύεσαι και είσαι μια χαρά εμφανισιακά που σε έχω δει, κάτι θα βρεις. Επίσης είτε είσαι κομπλεξικός είτε όχι μην μπλέκεις με κομπλεξικούς ανθρώπους γιατί σε κάνουν χειρότερα!!!!!!! Προσπαθούν να σε κάνουν να νιώσεις χάλια επειδή νιώθουν αυτοί, μακρυά!!!!!!!! Κοίτα να βελτιώσεις τον εαυτό σου για να βρεις μια καλή κοπέλα και αν πάλι δεν θες υπάρχουν και οι κακές!!!!!!!! Όπως και να 'χει ΜΗΝ απογοητεύεσαι, η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου!!!!!!! Αυτά τα ολίγα από εμένα. :)

----------


## λουλούδι

Και κάτι άλλο και προς τους δύο. Η ζωή ρόδα είναι και γυρίζει, σίγουρα θα θυμάστε εποχές που ήσασταν επιτυχημένοι στα προσωπικά σας, αν όχι στα ερωτικά, σίγουρα σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Δείτε τότε τι κάνατε σωστά και διορθώστε ότι αλλάξατε και θα έρθουν πάλι καλές στιγμές, μην απογοητεύεστε!!!!! Αν την πρώτη φορά ή τη δεύτερη δεν ευδοκίμησε η ζωή σας σε ερωτικό επίπεδο, θα ευδοκιμήσει την τρίτη, τέταρτη. Όσο ζούμε πρέπει να ελπίζουμε!!!!!! Τα πάντα ρει.

----------


## andreas86

Λουλούδι, που με έχεις δει;; Με παρακολουθείς;; Χαχα! Όσο αφορά το εάν είμαι καλό η κακό παιδί! Δυστυχώς είμαι καλό παιδί!

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## λουλούδι

Αντρέα έχουμε μιλήσει μέσω εμαίλ και έτυχε και είδα τη φωτογραφία σου στο φέισμπουκ γιατί σκεφτόμουν να σε κάνω φίλο! Αν είσαι όντως καλό παιδί μην την πατήσεις και βρεις την πρώτη τυχούσα, είμαι της άποψης ότι οι καλοί με τους καλούς και οι κακοί με τους κακούς για να μη βασανίζεται κανείς που δεν το αξίζει! Θα ψάξεις καλά. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν καλές κοπέλες, και όπως σου είπα και πριν, μπορεί κάποια να είναι κακιά με όλους και μαζί σου να είναι άγγελος γιατί σε αγαπάει πραγματικά και ίσως οι άλλοι την έχουν απογοητεύσει. Μην χάνεις το κουράγιο σου. Αλλά αφού είσαι υγιής, κάνε κάτι, όπως είπα και στη θεματοθέτρια, ψάξε για μια δουλειά, πήγαινε για ένα χόμπυ, εθελοντισμό, σε κάποιο ΚΕΚ ίσως που είναι δωρεάν, και θα γνωρίσεις κάποιες ή κάποια μέχρι να βρεις την κατάλληλη!!!! Κοίταξε σε μια ιδανική κοινωνία θα μπορούσες να κάνεις γνωριμία με μια κοπέλα από μια καφετέρια πχ, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν αυτά δυστυχώς. Και λέω δυστυχώς γιατί σε μια ιδανική κοινωνία θα ήταν και καλύτεροι οι άνθρωποι (το λέω συνέχεια αυτό, το έχω απωθημένο, λολ). Τεσπα, κάνε την αναζήτησή σου, γνώριζε έστω και αγόρια, μην χάνεις επαφή για να σου γνωρίσουν κάποια, οι αντρικές φιλίες δεν ξέρω αν είναι πάντα καλές, ίσως μερικές φορές και ο άλλος δικαιολογημένα να μην θέλει να σου γνωρίσει καμμία γιατί ψάχνεται και ο ίδιος, αυτό είναι μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια, αλλά μπορεί να βρεις και πραγματικούς φίλους ή "φίλους" που να μην ψάχνονται και να σου γνωρίσουν κάποια καλή κοπέλα, ή ακόμα και φίλες που δεν σε γουστάρουν φυσικά ούτε εσύ αυτές και μπορεί να σου γνωρίσουν κάποια άλλη κοπέλα!! Ξάδερφους, ξαδέρφια δεν έχεις στην ηλικία σου; Αν είσαι επαρχία, διάβασα κάτι που είπε ο Μακ και το παρουσίασε ως παράξενο, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου παράξενο στην επαρχία, μπορείς να πας σε έναν παπά στην ενορία σου και να του πεις θέλω να μου γνωρίσετε μια κοπέλα, ίσως να βγει κάτι καλό από όλο αυτό, γενικά τόλμα, μην το αφήνεις γιατί σε αφήνει!! Πάντα υπάρχουν οι ελπίδες, απλά έχει να κάνει με το πόσο μεγάλες ή μικρές είναι! Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να σου έδωσα κουράγιο, σε αυτή τη σκληρή ζωή δεν παλεύεται να ζεις χωρίς να έχεις κάποιο ταίρι! Γι'αυτό κάνε όλα αυτά και μην απογοητεύεσαι, ξέρεις πόσες κοπέλες ψάχνονται; Ουου όσα και τα αγόρια αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι φοβούνται πολλές να κάνουν σχέση για το σε ποιόν θα πέσουν! Ίσως είναι καλές αυτές, γενικά ψάξου.

----------


## andreas86

️

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## λουλούδι

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα λουλούδια Αντρέα! Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο! Νιώθω ότι εκτίθεμαι για τα λόγια μου αλλά ελπίζω να είναι σωστά και ας μην είναι αποδεκτά.......Καλή συνέχεια.....

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις απαντήσεις.
Δουλεύω ήδη και πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο,αλλά δεν έχω γνωρίσει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Είμαστε και τα ίδια πρόσωπα συνήθως εδώ πέρα.
Μια δυο φορές πήγα μόνη μου για ποτό και με είδαν φίλες μου και μου έγιναν τσιμπούρια,οπότε χάθηκε κάθε ευκαιρία. Αφήστε που πλάκωσαν τις ερωτήσεις και άφηναν υπονοούμενα ότι ψαχνομαι.
Όσον αφορά το παιδί,αυτές τις μέρες λείπει για μια δουλειά. Του έστειλα να βγούμε,είπαμε τα νέα μας,αλλά οπότε αργεί να απαντήσει με πιάνει τρελή ανασφάλεια ότι αποκλείεται να του αρέσω και ότι με βαριέται στάνταρ. Δεν ξέρω τι παθαίνω,αλλά αγχώνομαι εκείνη την ώρα πολύ. Τουλάχιστον δεν μου το ξεκόβει. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό. Ανυπομονώ να βρεθούμε να κάνω κίνηση,μήπως και μου συμβεί τίποτα καλό επιτέλους. Αλλα το άγχος δεν μπορώ να το αποβάλλω. Πρέπει να πετύχω οπωσδήποτε αλλιώς δεν θα μου το συγχωρήσω ποτε

----------


## Xfactor

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις απαντήσεις.
> Δουλεύω ήδη και πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο,αλλά δεν έχω γνωρίσει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Είμαστε και τα ίδια πρόσωπα συνήθως εδώ πέρα.
> Μια δυο φορές πήγα μόνη μου για ποτό και με είδαν φίλες μου και μου έγιναν τσιμπούρια,οπότε χάθηκε κάθε ευκαιρία. Αφήστε που πλάκωσαν τις ερωτήσεις και άφηναν υπονοούμενα ότι ψαχνομαι.
> Όσον αφορά το παιδί,αυτές τις μέρες λείπει για μια δουλειά. Του έστειλα να βγούμε,είπαμε τα νέα μας,αλλά οπότε αργεί να απαντήσει με πιάνει τρελή ανασφάλεια ότι αποκλείεται να του αρέσω και ότι με βαριέται στάνταρ. Δεν ξέρω τι παθαίνω,αλλά αγχώνομαι εκείνη την ώρα πολύ. Τουλάχιστον δεν μου το ξεκόβει. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό. Ανυπομονώ να βρεθούμε να κάνω κίνηση,μήπως και μου συμβεί τίποτα καλό επιτέλους. Αλλα το άγχος δεν μπορώ να το αποβάλλω. Πρέπει να πετύχω οπωσδήποτε αλλιώς δεν θα μου το συγχωρήσω ποτε


χααχαχα λες και είναι εξετασεις το κανεις...
αμα δεν χαλαρώσεις δεν θα γινει σκηνικο..χαλαρωσε πανω από όλα πρεπει να το απολαυσεις θα είναι η πρωτη σου φορα..μην το βλέπεις μηχανικα..
στην χειροτερη παρε ένα ζιγκολο χαααχχα πλακιτσα :P

----------


## Lemonpie5

Είναι ουσιαστικά η τελευταία μου ευκαιρία
Και θέλω πολύ να κάνω επιτέλους σχέση. Όταν θέλεις κάτι πολύ δεν ησυχάζεις αν δεν το αποκτήσεις,έτσι δεν είναι?
Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω συνέχεια γιατί είμαι μόνη μου και να με ρωτάνε αν έχω καποιον

----------


## Xfactor

> Είναι ουσιαστικά η τελευταία μου ευκαιρία
> Και θέλω πολύ να κάνω επιτέλους σχέση. Όταν θέλεις κάτι πολύ δεν ησυχάζεις αν δεν το αποκτήσεις,έτσι δεν είναι?
> Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω συνέχεια γιατί είμαι μόνη μου και να με ρωτάνε αν έχω καποιον


ποια τελευταια σου ευκαιρια μωρε...πιτσιρικα εισαι ακομααα..μην ακουω βλακείες...
απλως εισαι μια ντροπαλη και συνεσταλμενη κοπελα...και καλα κανεις...
το κακο είναι ότι εισαι σε επαρχια...διακοπες το καλοκαιρι πας?
μην το κανεις μονο για να το κανεις...θα επρεπε να το σκέφτεσαι πιο ρομαντικα.....πανω στην απελπισια σ λες περιεργα πραγματα

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν πάω διακοπές,συνήθως δουλεύω το καλοκαίρι. Και δεν μου περισσεύουν κιόλας. Εξάλλου οι φίλες μου πάνε διακοπές με τα αγόρια τους (και όλα αυτά με την χορηγία των δικών τους και του μπαμπά τους). Μερικές φορές μου προτείνουν αλλά όταν υπάρχει και κάποια που είναι μόνη της. Πέρσι δεν ήταν καμιά και πήγαν ζευγάρια. Δεν μου είπαν τίποτα και λογικό το βρίσκω. Εκεινες πέρασαν ζάχαρη κι εγώ δούλευα και ήμουν και μόνη μου. Ε,όταν έχεις ζήσει κάπως έτσι λογικό να θες πολλά παραπάνω και να κάνεις κι εσύ την ζωή σου. Μπορεί να μην το βλέπω ρομαντικά αλλά πώς αλλιώς μπορώ να το δω? Προσπάθησα να κάνω σχέσεις με άλλα άτομα αλλά μου έγιναν τόσο ανυπόφορα που τελικά δεν άντεξα. Αν ήταν κάποιος έστω και λίγο υποφερτός και αρεστός θα έκανα στην άκρη το ότι δεν είμαι ερωτευμένη για να αποκτήσω την εμπειρία της σχέσης.

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν πάω διακοπές,συνήθως δουλεύω το καλοκαίρι. Και δεν μου περισσεύουν κιόλας. Εξάλλου οι φίλες μου πάνε διακοπές με τα αγόρια τους (και όλα αυτά με την χορηγία των δικών τους και του μπαμπά τους). Μερικές φορές μου προτείνουν αλλά όταν υπάρχει και κάποια που είναι μόνη της. Πέρσι δεν ήταν καμιά και πήγαν ζευγάρια. Δεν μου είπαν τίποτα και λογικό το βρίσκω. Εκεινες πέρασαν ζάχαρη κι εγώ δούλευα και ήμουν και μόνη μου. Ε,όταν έχεις ζήσει κάπως έτσι λογικό να θες πολλά παραπάνω και να κάνεις κι εσύ την ζωή σου. Μπορεί να μην το βλέπω ρομαντικά αλλά πώς αλλιώς μπορώ να το δω? Προσπάθησα να κάνω σχέσεις με άλλα άτομα αλλά μου έγιναν τόσο ανυπόφορα που τελικά δεν άντεξα. Αν ήταν κάποιος έστω και λίγο υποφερτός και αρεστός θα έκανα στην άκρη το ότι δεν είμαι ερωτευμένη για να αποκτήσω την εμπειρία της σχέσης.


πηγαιναν ολες μαζι διακοπες? η κάθε μια με το αγορι της σε ξεχωριστο μερος?

βρε δεν λεω καλα κανεις και θες και σχεση...αλλα με καποιον όμως που θα σου αρεσει να εισαι μαζι του...δεν υπαρχει κατι ωραιοτερο από τον ερωτα...αλλα από τον ερωτα όχι απλα συμβιβασμο..γιατι αμα κανεις κατι απλα για να το κανεις δεν θα σ αρεσει...
αλλα αγορια στο μερος σου δεν υπαρχουν? είναι χωριο?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Πηγαίνουν και η καθεμία με το αγόρι της αλλά πέρσι πήγαν όλοι μαζί παρέα. Εγώ δεν έχω περάσει έτσι ποτέ το καλοκαίρι μου. 
Ναι,δεν διαφωνώ ότι είναι ωραίος ο ερωτας, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχω ερωτευτεί ποτέ και δεύτερον περισσότερο σε αυτή τη φάση με νοιάζει να αποκτήσω εμπειρίες παρά να ερωτευτώ. Δεν είπα να κάνω κάτι με άτομα που με απωθουν, να μου αρέσει όμως έστω και λίγο.
Δεν υπάρχουν πολλά αγορια στο μέρος μου. Είναι κοντά σε μια πόλη σχετικά. Και όσους έχω γνωρίσει διαδικτυακά τους συναντώ σε εκείνη την πόλη.

----------


## Xfactor

> Πηγαίνουν και η καθεμία με το αγόρι της αλλά πέρσι πήγαν όλοι μαζί παρέα. Εγώ δεν έχω περάσει έτσι ποτέ το καλοκαίρι μου. 
> Ναι,δεν διαφωνώ ότι είναι ωραίος ο ερωτας, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχω ερωτευτεί ποτέ και δεύτερον περισσότερο σε αυτή τη φάση με νοιάζει να αποκτήσω εμπειρίες παρά να ερωτευτώ. Δεν είπα να κάνω κάτι με άτομα που με απωθουν, να μου αρέσει όμως έστω και λίγο.
> Δεν υπάρχουν πολλά αγορια στο μέρος μου. Είναι κοντά σε μια πόλη σχετικά. Και όσους έχω γνωρίσει διαδικτυακά τους συναντώ σε εκείνη την πόλη.


εε κακως που δεν το ειπαν και σε εσενα...επρεπε να σε καλεσουν αμα ππηγαν ολες μαζι...τεσπα ας το αφήσουμε αυτό...

εγω πιστευω ότι το κανεις ολο αυτό και πιεζεσαι πιο πολύ για τις φιλες σου και γενικα επειδή φοβάσαι ότι λενε για σενα ότι εισαι μονη....
ε διαδικτυακα δεν γνωρισες κανεναν που να σου αρεσει? με ποσους βγηκες?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Περίπου με 10. Οι περισσότεροι ήταν ξελιγωμενοι. Ο ένας μου άρεσε αλλά με ξενέρωσε στην πορεία γιατί με επέκρινε συνεχεια για τον τρόπο ζωής μου και ο τελευταίος μου άρεσε κάπως περισσότερο. Με αυτόν έκανα κάποια πράγματα,αλλά το διέκοψα γιατί ήθελε να ολοκληρώσουμε. Εμένα δεν μου ήταν αηδιαστικά όσα κάναμε,αλλά δεν τρελαίνομουν κιόλας. Ήταν ωραία σαν αίσθηση,αλλά μετά από λίγο βαριόμουν γιατί δεν ένιωθα τίποτα για αυτόν. Συνεχιζα για να αποκτήσω εμπειριες.Αυτό που μου άρεσε ήταν όταν μέναμε αγκαλιά για λίγο ή όταν περπατούσαμε χερι-χερι και σχεδόν ευχομουν να περάσει κάποιος γνωστός.

----------


## Xfactor

> Περίπου με 10. Οι περισσότεροι ήταν ξελιγωμενοι. Ο ένας μου άρεσε αλλά με ξενέρωσε στην πορεία γιατί με επέκρινε συνεχεια για τον τρόπο ζωής μου και ο τελευταίος μου άρεσε κάπως περισσότερο. Με αυτόν έκανα κάποια πράγματα,αλλά το διέκοψα γιατί ήθελε να ολοκληρώσουμε. Εμένα δεν μου ήταν αηδιαστικά όσα κάναμε,αλλά δεν τρελαίνομουν κιόλας. Ήταν ωραία σαν αίσθηση,αλλά μετά από λίγο βαριόμουν γιατί δεν ένιωθα τίποτα για αυτόν. Συνεχιζα για να αποκτήσω εμπειριες.Αυτό που μου άρεσε ήταν όταν μέναμε αγκαλιά για λίγο ή όταν περπατούσαμε χερι-χερι και σχεδόν ευχομουν να περάσει κάποιος γνωστός.


10 και δεν σ εκανε ουτε ενας κλικ? ενταξει μπορει και σε 6-7 ραντεβού να νιωσεις το "κλικ"..
παμε παρακατω...σε εχω ψυχολογησει εσενα..αυτό που σε τρωει είναι αν θα σε δει καποιος γνωστος ότι εχεις αγορι...και ολο αυτό σ κανει να πιεζεσαι..
Γιατι το διέκοψες? σε πιεζε πολύ?

----------


## savatage

> Μπορεί να μην το βλέπω ρομαντικά αλλά πώς αλλιώς μπορώ να το δω? Προσπάθησα να κάνω σχέσεις με άλλα άτομα αλλά μου έγιναν τόσο ανυπόφορα που τελικά δεν άντεξα. Αν ήταν κάποιος έστω και λίγο υποφερτός και αρεστός θα έκανα στην άκρη το ότι δεν είμαι ερωτευμένη για να αποκτήσω την εμπειρία της σχέσης.


Τι εκαναν δηλαδη? Κατι κανουν που σε τρομαζει.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Με τρομάζει που επιμένουν να κάνουμε σεξ έτσι στην ψύχρα,ενώ δεν μου προκαλούν την παραμικρή έλξη.
Ναι,επέμενε και ο τελευταίος για αυτό το έκοψα.
Δεν είναι μόνο οι γνωστοί. Είναι ότι νιώθω πως δεν έχω ζήσει τίποτα από όσα έχουν ζήσει άλλες κοπέλες στην ηλικία μου και σε κάτι τέτοιες συζητήσεις νιώθω ότι είμαι τίποτα και ότι με ωαριουνται οι γύρω μου. Και με ρωτάνε και οι γονείς μου γιατί δεν έχω κάποια σχέση και φαντάζομαι ότι θα πιστεύουν πως η ζωή μου είναι βαρετή,ότι είμαι μίζερη και τέτοια

----------


## Xfactor

> Με τρομάζει που επιμένουν να κάνουμε σεξ έτσι στην ψύχρα,ενώ δεν μου προκαλούν την παραμικρή έλξη.
> Ναι,επέμενε και ο τελευταίος για αυτό το έκοψα.
> Δεν είναι μόνο οι γνωστοί. Είναι ότι νιώθω πως δεν έχω ζήσει τίποτα από όσα έχουν ζήσει άλλες κοπέλες στην ηλικία μου και σε κάτι τέτοιες συζητήσεις νιώθω ότι είμαι τίποτα και ότι με ωαριουνται οι γύρω μου. Και με ρωτάνε και οι γονείς μου γιατί δεν έχω κάποια σχέση και φαντάζομαι ότι θα πιστεύουν πως η ζωή μου είναι βαρετή,ότι είμαι μίζερη και τέτοια


βρε λεμονουλα...μην τα βλέπεις τοσο αρνητικα τα πραγματα καταλαβαίνω ότι οι πιεση που υπαρχει από τους γυρω σου σε κανει να στεναχωριεσαι και να μην πιστευεις στον εαυτο σου....
αλλα αυτό δεν σημαινει ότι πρεπει να κανεις με οποιον να ναι σχεση...και καλα εκανες κατ'εμε που δεν προχώρησες με τα λιγουρια...
δεν εχει αλλα αγορακι αν γνωρίσεις εκει στην πολη?

----------


## savatage

> Με τρομάζει που επιμένουν να κάνουμε σεξ έτσι στην ψύχρα,ενώ δεν μου προκαλούν την παραμικρή έλξη.
> Ναι,επέμενε και ο τελευταίος για αυτό το έκοψα.
> Δεν είναι μόνο οι γνωστοί. Είναι ότι νιώθω πως δεν έχω ζήσει τίποτα από όσα έχουν ζήσει άλλες κοπέλες στην ηλικία μου και σε κάτι τέτοιες συζητήσεις νιώθω ότι είμαι τίποτα και ότι με ωαριουνται οι γύρω μου. Και με ρωτάνε και οι γονείς μου γιατί δεν έχω κάποια σχέση και φαντάζομαι ότι θα πιστεύουν πως η ζωή μου είναι βαρετή,ότι είμαι μίζερη και τέτοια


Σου εχει συμβει ποτε να καψουρευτεις καποιον? Να λιωνεις, να τον σκεφτεσαι ολη μερα, να τον ονειρευεσαι κλπ? Ανεξαρτητα απο το αν υπηρχε ανταποκριση.

----------


## Xfactor

> Σου εχει συμβει ποτε να καψουρευτεις καποιον? Να λιωνεις, να τον σκεφτεσαι ολη μερα, να τον ονειρευεσαι κλπ? Ανεξαρτητα απο το αν υπηρχε ανταποκριση.


το εχει απαντησει νομιζω και ειπε οχι

----------


## Lemonpie5

Έχει αλλά είναι είτε σε σχέση,είτε γνωστοί που δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου. Για αυτό λέω ότι ο τύπος είναι η τελευταία μου ευκαιρία. Δεν θέλω πάλι να ξεκινήσω τις γνωριμίες του κώλου. Καταρχήν όλο αυτό με αγχωνει κάθε φορά από την αρχή. Πώς θα φανω ,αν θα αρέσω και αν θα μου αρέσει έστω και λίγο αυτός. 
Τον συγκεκριμένο τον ξέρω,είναι αξιόλογος και θα ήθελα να κάνω κάτι μαζί του. Μπορεί να μην είμαι ερωτευμένη αλλά δεν με απωθεί όπως οι άλλοι. Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι όπως με αυτόν που απέκτησα εμπειρίες.
Οι γύρω μου δεν με πιέζουν. Δεν μου λένε κάνε σχέση ευθέως. Απλά συνεχώς υποστηρίζουν πως είναι καλύτερη η ζωή αν έχεις σχέση ενώ αν είσαι μόνος σου είναι αρνητικό

----------


## Lemonpie5

Όχι,δεν έχω καψουρευτει ποτέ.
Αλλά έχω νιώσει έντονη έλξη για δύο άτομα,με τα οποία δεν προχώρησε γιατί ο ένας είχε ήδη σχέση και ο άλλος ήταν ποτέ κρύο ποτέ ζεστη,μάλλον δεν του άρεσα (λογικό,ποτέ δεν γίνεται αυτό που θέλω)

----------


## Xfactor

αυτος ποτε γυρναει από τις δουλειες του?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Σε καμία εβδομάδα :(

----------


## Xfactor

> Σε καμία εβδομάδα :(


βγαινεις τωρα καθολου με τις φιλες σου?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Θα βγούμε την Τρίτη.Αλλα δεν περνάω καλά μαζί τους. Μόνο με εκείνον περνάω καλά.

----------


## Xfactor

> Θα βγούμε την Τρίτη.Αλλα δεν περνάω καλά μαζί τους. Μόνο με εκείνον περνάω καλά.


άλλες φιλες δεν εχεις?
σημερα σαββατο γιατι δεν πας στην πολη σε κανα κλαμπακι?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Όχι,δεν έχω. Συνήθως πάμε σε κλαμπ αλλά φέρνουν και τους δικούς τους και νιώθω άβολα.

----------


## Xfactor

> Όχι,δεν έχω. Συνήθως πάμε σε κλαμπ αλλά φέρνουν και τους δικούς τους και νιώθω άβολα.


γτ νιώθεις αβολα? 
τιποτα γνωστους?

----------


## savatage

> Όχι,δεν έχω καψουρευτει ποτέ.
> Αλλά έχω νιώσει έντονη έλξη για δύο άτομα,με τα οποία δεν προχώρησε γιατί ο ένας είχε ήδη σχέση και ο άλλος ήταν ποτέ κρύο ποτέ ζεστη,μάλλον δεν του άρεσα (λογικό,ποτέ δεν γίνεται αυτό που θέλω)


Νομιζω το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι συνηθισες τοσα χρονια να νιωθεις πολυ ασχημα για το σωμα σου. Και ακομα η αυτοπεποιθηση σου ειναι στον πατο για τον ιδιο λογο. Το σεξ προυποθετει γυμνια και πολυ αγγιγμα σε γυμνο σωμα. Το οτι το φτανεις μεχρι χερακι και αγκαλια και φοβασαι το παρακατω, ισως ειναι ο λογος που διωχνεις τους ενδιαφερομενους μακρια.
Να ξερεις ειναι απολυτα κατανοητο μετα απο τοσα χρονια που εζησες με πολλα παραπανω κιλα, να αισθανεσαι ακομα ασχημα και να φοβασαι πολυ. Δεν εισαι ουτε αλιεν ουτε μιασμα. Κουβαλας την ιστορια σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Γιατί ζηλεύω που έχουν κάποιον αγκαλιά και περνάνε όμορφα το βράδυ τους. Γνωστούς δεν φέρνουν.

----------


## Xfactor

> Γιατί ζηλεύω που έχουν κάποιον αγκαλιά και περνάνε όμορφα το βράδυ τους. Γνωστούς δεν φέρνουν.


συγνωμη δλδ τα αγορια από τις φιλες σου δεν εχουν φιλους? γτ δεν φωναζουν κανεναν? αντικοινωνικοι μου κανουν ολοι σαν παρεα...βολευτηκαν και εσυ στην απ εξω...

αδερφια ξαδέρφια εχεις?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν ντρέπομαι πλέον για το σώμα μου. Αν και καμιά φορά με πιάνουν ανασφάλειες και έχω ακόμα κάτι κολλήματα του τύπου μήπως φαίνονται χοντρά τα μπράτσα μου αν βάλω αμανικο. Και όσο κι αν μου λένε όχι άμα μου καθίσει άσχημα νιώθω χάλια. Γενικώς αμφιβάλω συνέχεια για τον εαυτό μου και όσο δεν έχω κάποιον να μου λέει και τα κατάλληλα λόγια, πρέπει να βρω μόνη μου αυτοπεποίθηση.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Έχουν λίγους φίλους,έχουν φωνάξει κάποιους. Ο ένας με κοίταζε σαν λιγουρης και έλεγε διάφορα για εμένα στους άλλους και έσπαγαν πλάκα.
Επίσης δεν αντέχω που αγκαλιάζονται και φιλιούνται μπροστά μου

----------


## Xfactor

> Έχουν λίγους φίλους,έχουν φωνάξει κάποιους. Ο ένας με κοίταζε σαν λιγουρης και έλεγε διάφορα για εμένα στους άλλους και έσπαγαν πλάκα.
> Επίσης δεν αντέχω που αγκαλιάζονται και φιλιούνται μπροστά μου


σε κλαμπακι να πας μονη σου ντρεπεσαι?

εγω θα σου προτεινα και αλλα πραγματα να κανεις αλλα μου ειπες ότι λογο δουλειας δεν μπορεις να φυγεις ουτε 5 ημερες

----------


## Lemonpie5

Είναι και το ότι δουλεύω από μικρή και γενικά κουράζομαι και εύκολα και νιώθω πιεσμενη. Μέσα στην πίεση θες να περνάς και καλα,έτσι δεν είναι? Νιώθω ότι δεν έχω ζησει

----------


## Lemonpie5

Για ποτό έχω πάει και μόνη μου αλλά με πέτυχαν γνωστοί και φίλες,όπως ειπα

----------


## Xfactor

> Είναι και το ότι δουλεύω από μικρή και γενικά κουράζομαι και εύκολα και νιώθω πιεσμενη. Μέσα στην πίεση θες να περνάς και καλα,έτσι δεν είναι? Νιώθω ότι δεν έχω ζησει


γι αυτό σου λεω το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις είναι να παρεις μια εβδομαδα αδεια και να πας καπου διακοπες...σε μια μεγαλη πολη όπως αθηνα-θεσσαλονικη για χειμωνα η νησι για καλοκαιρι...να αλλαξεις παραστασεις να γνωρίσεις καινούργιους ανθρώπους..θα δεις θα νιωσεις πολύ καλα....μπορεις να το κανεις αυτό?
πιστευω ότι κατι τετοιο χρειαζεσαι να αλλαξεις λιγο παραστασεις..

και στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα ηθελα να πω κατι αλλα το ξεχασα...επειδή γελουσαν δεν σημαινει πως λεγανε για εσενα...αυτό ισως να το νομιζεις επειδή εχεις ανασφαλειες

----------


## savatage

> Δεν ντρέπομαι πλέον για το σώμα μου. Αν και καμιά φορά με πιάνουν ανασφάλειες και έχω ακόμα κάτι κολλήματα του τύπου μήπως φαίνονται χοντρά τα μπράτσα μου αν βάλω αμανικο. Και όσο κι αν μου λένε όχι άμα μου καθίσει άσχημα νιώθω χάλια. Γενικώς αμφιβάλω συνέχεια για τον εαυτό μου και όσο δεν έχω κάποιον να μου λέει και τα κατάλληλα λόγια, πρέπει να βρω μόνη μου αυτοπεποίθηση.


Κανενα χομπυ εχεις? Ισως αν ασχοληθεις με κατι που να σου αρεσει και να μην πρεπει να το κανεις για τη γνωμη του κοσμου, να νιωσεις καλυτερα για τον εαυτο σου, να μη νιωθεις αχρηστη και θα εχεις και πραγματα να λες σε μια συζητηση, θα εισαι ενδιαφερουσα.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν ξέρω αν γελαγαν για εμένα. Αλλά εμένα μόνο να καυλαντισει κάποιος για χαβαλε θέλει...Κάνεις δεν ενδιαφέρεται σοβαρά.
Και τώρα αυτή την στιγμή μιλάω με εκείνον που θέλω να ρίξω και απαντάει ανά μισάωρο. Οταν γίνεται αυτό γεμίζω αμφιβολίες.
Όσο για αυτό που λες με την αλλαγή παραστάσεων το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά αλλά σκέφτομαι να μετακομίσω,όχι απλά να πάω διακοπές. Αν δεν τα καταφέρω με εκείνον λέω να φύγω από αυτό τον κωλοτοπο

----------


## Lemonpie5

Χόμπυ έχω το γυμναστήριο αλλά κι εκεί δεν κυκλοφορεί τίποτα καλό. Μόνο γνωστοί και αυτοί ψωνισμενοι

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν ξέρω αν γελαγαν για εμένα. Αλλά εμένα μόνο να καυλαντισει κάποιος για χαβαλε θέλει...Κάνεις δεν ενδιαφέρεται σοβαρά.
> Και τώρα αυτή την στιγμή μιλάω με εκείνον που θέλω να ρίξω και απαντάει ανά μισάωρο. Οταν γίνεται αυτό γεμίζω αμφιβολίες.
> Όσο για αυτό που λες με την αλλαγή παραστάσεων το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά αλλά σκέφτομαι να μετακομίσω,όχι απλά να πάω διακοπές. Αν δεν τα καταφέρω με εκείνον λέω να φύγω από αυτό τον κωλοτοπο


ειπες ότι εισαι ομορφη..φαινεσαι εξυπνη..εισαι συνεσταλμενη...δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γτ λες ότι μονο να καβλαντισει θελει καποιος μαζι σου...μηπως το νομιζεις εσυ αυτό? μηπως είναι η ιδεα σ? μηπως επειδή δεν ξερεις από φλερτ δεν βλέπεις σωστα τα σημαδια?

περιεργο που απανταει ανα μισαωρο...για εμενα είναι τελειος βλκας αυτος που θες να ριξεις..κανονικα αυτος θα επρεπε να ειχε κανει κινηση τοσο καιρο...τεσπα μπορει να εχει καμια δουλεια η να βλεπει τον παο(παιζει τωρα)..πολλα μπορει...
Για εμενα χρειαζεσαι όπως σου ειπα διακοπες πρωτα.....παρε μια φιλη σου και κατεβα αθηνα η θεσσ να διασκεδασεις να φλερταρεις κ.λ.π/...

ε ωραια αφου πηγες μονη σου για ποτο γιατι δεν πας και σημερα στην πολη που είναι κοντα σου? ντυσου ,στολισου και βγες με χαμογελο..δεν εχει πολλα κλαμπακια και παιζει να πεσεις πανω σ γνωστους?

----------


## savatage

> Χόμπυ έχω το γυμναστήριο αλλά κι εκεί δεν κυκλοφορεί τίποτα καλό. Μόνο γνωστοί και αυτοί ψωνισμενοι


Δεν ειπα να βρεις χομπυ για να βρεις αγορι. Λεω να αποκτησεις χομπυ για να νιωσεις πιο χρησιμη και δημιουργικη και να γινεις πιο ενδιαφερουσα σαν ανθρωπος. Ετσι, θα ανεβει και η αυτοπεποιθηση σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν θέλω να πάρω καμιά φίλη μου μαζί,μόνη θα πάω.
Δεν είμαι σε φάση να βγω σήμερα,έχω τις μαύρες μου . Άλλες φορές πάω μόνη μου ακόμα και για καφέ αλλά τίποτα δεν γίνεται.
Και δεν με νοιάζει τι κάνει τώρα. Εμενα ο νους μου πάει στο κακό και στο ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται. Εγώ προσπαθώ να κάνω αστειακια και παιχνίδι και έχει να απαντήσει τρία τέταρτα σχεδον

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν θέλω να πάρω καμιά φίλη μου μαζί,μόνη θα πάω.
> Δεν είμαι σε φάση να βγω σήμερα,έχω τις μαύρες μου . Άλλες φορές πάω μόνη μου ακόμα και για καφέ αλλά τίποτα δεν γίνεται.
> Και δεν με νοιάζει τι κάνει τώρα. Εμενα ο νους μου πάει στο κακό και στο ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται. Εγώ προσπαθώ να κάνω αστειακια και παιχνίδι και έχει να απαντήσει τρία τέταρτα σχεδον


να πας και οσο πιο συντομα μπορεις θα σου κανει καλο
ρε κοπελα μου αφου βλέπεις εχεις μπλεξει με ολους τους χωριατες εκει περα που δεν καταλαβαινουν...και επεσες πανω σε ένα μαμουχαλο που δεν ξερει να συμπεριφέρεται σε μια γυναικα...
αυτος τι δουλειες εχει και εφυγε?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Κάποια οικογενειακά θέματα βασικά. Δεν θέλω να πω λεπτομέρειες. 
Έχω πεισμωσει απίστευτα και θα κάνω τα πάντα για να πάρω αυτό που θελω

----------


## Xfactor

> Κάποια οικογενειακά θέματα βασικά. Δεν θέλω να πω λεπτομέρειες. 
> Έχω πεισμωσει απίστευτα και θα κάνω τα πάντα για να πάρω αυτό που θελω


ε τι να σ πω...περιμενε να γυρισει να κανονισετε τοτε...και ας ελπισουμε ότι όλα θα πανε καλα

----------


## Lemonpie5

Όλο ελπίζω εδώ και τόσα χρόνια. Και προσπαθώ ,δεν είναι ότι δεν προσπαθώ. Έκανα πολλές υποχωρήσεις και βγήκα με άτομα που δεν μου άρεσαν καθόλου προκειμένου να κάνω μια προσπάθεια να βρω αγόρι.
Και κάτι τέτοιες μέρες πχ Σάββατο βράδυ θα ήθελα να είχα κάποιον να βγούμε μαζί. Και όχι τις φίλες μου και τους γκόμενους τους ούτε τους βλάκες τους φίλους τους.

----------


## Xfactor

> Όλο ελπίζω εδώ και τόσα χρόνια. Και προσπαθώ ,δεν είναι ότι δεν προσπαθώ. Έκανα πολλές υποχωρήσεις και βγήκα με άτομα που δεν μου άρεσαν καθόλου προκειμένου να κάνω μια προσπάθεια να βρω αγόρι.
> Και κάτι τέτοιες μέρες πχ Σάββατο βράδυ θα ήθελα να είχα κάποιον να βγούμε μαζί. Και όχι τις φίλες μου και τους γκόμενους τους ούτε τους βλάκες τους φίλους τους.


σιγουρα σαββατο χτυπάει περισσοτερο που βγαινουν ζευγαράκια κυριως μαζι....
θα βρεις μην απελπίζεσαι...
και να μην κανεις υποχωρήσεις εάν δεν σ αρεσει ο άλλος τερμα...δλδ με το ζορι θα βγεις με καποιον? αυτό είναι χειροτερο

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ε όχι και τελειως με το ζόρι. Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχα κάνει ήδη. Με κάποιον που να τον αντέχω και να μου αρέσει έστω και λιγο

----------


## Xfactor

> Ε όχι και τελειως με το ζόρι. Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχα κάνει ήδη. Με κάποιον που να τον αντέχω και να μου αρέσει έστω και λιγο


πωωω εχεις πολύ χαμηλα στανταρτνσ παλι.. αχαχααχααχ ειχε πλακα ετσι όπως το ειπες...με το ζορι δλδ :D

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μέχρι και η μητέρα μου μου έχει πει "βλέπω κάτι άλλες κοπέλες που μπορεί να είναι παχουλές,ασχημουλες και είναι με κάτι ωραία παιδιά και εσύ που είσαι μια κούκλα κάθεσαι στο σπίτι και δεν τα έχεις με κανέναν"

----------


## savatage

> Μέχρι και η μητέρα μου μου έχει πει "βλέπω κάτι άλλες κοπέλες που μπορεί να είναι παχουλές,ασχημουλες και είναι με κάτι ωραία παιδιά και εσύ που είσαι μια κούκλα κάθεσαι στο σπίτι και δεν τα έχεις με κανέναν"


Ισως ειναι απωθητικη η συμπεριφορα σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Τι εννοείς?

----------


## Xfactor

> Ισως ειναι απωθητικη η συμπεριφορα σου.


αυτό δεν νομιζω να ισχυει γιατι δεν εχει γνωρισει ποτε και καποιον που να εχει καψουρευτει

----------


## Xfactor

το μονο που μπορει να κανει είναι επειδή δεν ξερει να φλερταρει να τους το βγαζει λιγο φιλικο...αλλα ουτε και αυτό πιστευω πως κανει

----------


## Xfactor

είναι και θεμα συγκυριων και να εισαι στα σωστα μερη και πολλα αλλα
στα κλαμπακια σε πλησιαζε κανενας?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ντρέπομαι που δεν ξέρω τίποτα από αυτά... Και δεν θα μάθω και σύντομα από ότι βλεπω

----------


## savatage

> Τι εννοείς?


Εννοω οτι ακομα κι αν πλεον δεν εχεις εμφανισιακο προβλημα, η συμπεριφορα σου μπορει να μην ειναι γοητευτικη, κι αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα εμφανισης, ειναι θεμα προσωπικοτητας και ψυχολογιας.

----------


## Xfactor

> Ντρέπομαι που δεν ξέρω τίποτα από αυτά... Και δεν θα μάθω και σύντομα από ότι βλεπω


για αρχη μην ντρεπεσαι ..νεα εισαι ακομα..δεν εχουν ολοι ανεση από την αρχη

----------


## Lemonpie5

Όχι όταν ήμουν με την παρέα.
Και μόνη μου που ήμουν μόνο λιγουρηδες

----------


## Xfactor

> Εννοω οτι ακομα κι αν πλεον δεν εχεις εμφανισιακο προβλημα, η συμπεριφορα σου μπορει να μην ειναι γοητευτικη, κι αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα εμφανισης, ειναι θεμα προσωπικοτητας και ψυχολογιας.


ενας αντρας αμα του αρεσε μια γυναικα εμφανισιακά..που είναι το σημαντικοτερο θα κανει το βημα...η εμφανιση είναι το πρωτο κριτηριο παντα και μετα αν δεν αρεσει η πρωσοπικοητα της δεν θα κανει σχεση απλα τα πραγματα

----------


## Xfactor

> Όχι όταν ήμουν με την παρέα.
> Και μόνη μου που ήμουν μόνο λιγουρηδες


το λιγουρης πως το συμπερανες? τι εκανε και το λες ετσι?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ε μου λένε διάφορα πρόστυχα 
Τέλος πάντων , ο άλλος ακόμα δεν έχει απαντήσει και απελπίζομαι.

----------


## andreas86

Lemonpie!! Μου δινεις την εντυπωση με αυτα που διαβαζω οτι εισαι πολυ απελπισμενη! πολυ περισσοτερο απο εμενα!! Αυτο δεν ειναι καλο!! 1) μπορει να αρρωστησεις με ολη αυτη την κατασταση 2)Νιωθω με αυτα που διαβασα οτι και στο φεγγαρι να σου πει ενα αγορι να πας που σαρεσει με την προυποθεση σχεσης, εισαι διατεθειμενη να το κανεις!! Μπορει να κανω λαθος αλλα αυτο μου βγαζεις! παντως στα θετικα τωρα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εισαι εμφανισιμο κοριτσι για να εχεις βγει τοσα ραντεβου και να θελουν οι αλλοι να ολοκληρωσετε την σχεση σας, αυτο μου δινει την εντυπωσει οτι εισαι σιγουρα εμφανισιμη! ΑΑΑΑ!! και κατι τελευταιο, μηπως αυτη που σου λενε προστυχα το κανουν επιτηδες!! Ξερεις το ξερουν οτι θελεις σχεση και μπορει να θελουν να σε κοροιδεψουνε, δεν ξερω λεω εγω μια σκεψη εκανα! Γιατι ο κοσμος που ζουμε ειναι κακος, και κοιτανε πως να σε κανουν να αισθανθεις χαλια παρα να σε βοηθησουν, εσει βεβαια ξερεις καλυτερα, εσυ τα ζεις απλος ξερω πως ειναι να σε κοροιδευουν, να σε πειραζουν τα εχω περασει στα σχολικα χρονια, και δεν αξιζει σε κανενα να τον μειωνουν, καθε ανθρωπος εχει την δικια του προσωπικοτητα και πρεπει να ειναι σεβαστη σπο ολους!

----------


## savatage

> ενας αντρας αμα του αρεσε μια γυναικα εμφανισιακά..που είναι το σημαντικοτερο θα κανει το βημα...η εμφανιση είναι το πρωτο κριτηριο παντα και μετα αν δεν αρεσει η πρωσοπικοητα της δεν θα κανει σχεση απλα τα πραγματα


Ενας αντρας δε θελει μια κοπελα που πρωτογνωριζει να ειναι μιζερη, γκρινιαρα, μουρτζουφλο, πικροχολη, βαρετη, ψυχρη, ξινη κι ας ειναι και η Αντριαννα Λιμα.
Οσο ενταξει κι αν τη θεωρει εμφανισιακα, αν η συμπεριφορα της ειναι απωθητικη... δε θα προχωρησει ή θα τη θελει μονο για σεξ.
Ισως αυτη η ιδεα που εχει η λεμον να βρει καποιον για να τον δειξει στο χωριο οτι βρηκε γκομενο, να βγαινει και στη συμπεριφορα της και αυτο να τους απωθει.

----------


## little

Παιδιά να πω κάτι σχετικό αν και όχι πάνω σε αυτά που μας ρωτάει η φίλη μας.
Πραγματικά και εγώ έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως οι άντρες προτιμάνε τις μη εμφανίσιμες. Δεν εννοώ τέρατα άλλα όχι και ωραίες. πχ ή να ναι εντελώς στον μέσο όρο ή να χουν ωραίο πρόσωπο αλλά να ναι αρκετά παχουλές.

----------


## Xfactor

> Ε μου λένε διάφορα πρόστυχα 
> Τέλος πάντων , ο άλλος ακόμα δεν έχει απαντήσει και απελπίζομαι.


ε καλα ειπαμε μην σε παρει και από κατω..
αφου πηγε για οικογενειακα θεματα μπορει να είναι με την οικογενεια του..μην απελπίζεσαι...
δες μια μοβι να χαλαρώσεις και μην σκέφτεσαι μεχρι να σ απαντησει
τεσπα πρεπει να ετοιμαστω...
καλο βραδυ και μην απελπίζεσαι λεμονοπιτα

----------


## Xfactor

> Παιδιά να πω κάτι σχετικό αν και όχι πάνω σε αυτά που μας ρωτάει η φίλη μας.
> Πραγματικά και εγώ έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως οι άντρες προτιμάνε τις μη εμφανίσιμες. Δεν εννοώ τέρατα άλλα όχι και ωραίες. πχ ή να ναι εντελώς στον μέσο όρο ή να χουν ωραίο πρόσωπο αλλά να ναι αρκετά παχουλές.


εγω προτιμαω τις ομορφες παντως αν εχει εστω και ένα ψεγαδι δεν κανω καν κινηση...
τωρα αυτό που λες είναι τελειως εξω από την πραγματικοτητα...και ισως να ισχυει για αντρες μη εμφανισημους

----------


## little

> Ε μου λένε διάφορα πρόστυχα 
> Τέλος πάντων , ο άλλος ακόμα δεν έχει απαντήσει και απελπίζομαι.


Χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλλω αλλά μήπως ντύνεσαι πολύ προκλητικά;
Ποιοι στα λένε αυτά τα πρόστυχα αγόρια που σε ξέρουν στην πραγματική ζωή ή μόνο μέσω τσατ;

----------


## little

> εγω προτιμαω τις ομορφες παντως αν εχει εστω και ένα ψεγαδι δεν κανω καν κινηση...
> τωρα αυτό που λες είναι τελειως εξω από την πραγματικοτητα...και ισως να ισχυει για αντρες μη εμφανισημους


Εσύ μου φαίνεται οτι εισαι εκτος πραγματικότητας. Μπορω να σου πω για συγγενικό πρόσωπο που ειναι εμφανίσιμος πχ λεω στις φιλες μου οτι δουλευει εκει και μου κανουν ΤΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ αυτος ο ωραίος ειναι συγγενής σου;;;;

Και μονο με χοντρές εχει κανει σχεση τα τελευταια χρονια. Και πολύ χοντρες όχι λιγα κιλα παραπανω! Και βλέπω αλλες κουκλες με κορμαρες και δεν τους μιλαει κανεις, παρα μονο σπανια.

----------


## Xfactor

> Εσύ μου φαίνεται οτι εισαι εκτος πραγματικότητας. Μπορω να σου πω για συγγενικό πρόσωπο που ειναι εμφανίσιμος πχ λεω στις φιλες μου οτι δουλευει εκει και μου κανει ΤΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ αυτος ο ωραίος ειναι συγγενής σου;;;;
> 
> Και μονο με χοντρές εχει κανει σχεση τα τελευταια χρονια. Και πολύ χοντρες όχι λιγα κιλα παραπανω!


ισως να εχει μικρο πουλακι=κομπλεξ ....γι αυτό...
και δεν είμαι εγω σου μιλαω σαν αντρας και από ολους τους φιλους μου και τον κυκλο μου

----------


## little

> ισως να εχει μικρο πουλακι=κομπλεξ ....γι αυτό...
> και δεν είμαι εγω σου μιλαω σαν αντρας και από ολους τους φιλους μου και τον κυκλο μου


αμα ειχε ρε φιλε ουτες οι χοντρες θα καθοντουσαν και ειδικά σε μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις... λες και η ικανοποίηση στο σεξ παει με την ομορφια;

----------


## Xfactor

> αμα ειχε ρε φιλε ουτες οι χοντρες θα καθοντουσαν και ειδικά σε μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις... λες και η ικανοποίηση στο σεξ παει με την ομορφια;


όχι αλλα αμα εχεις ένα τοσο μεγαλο ελλατωμα λογικο να πας στα "χαμηλα στρωματα" που θα το δεχτουν επειδή είναι ασχημες

----------


## little

δεν ξερω τι κυκλο εχεις αλλα μονο τα λιγουρια μιλανε στις εμφανίσιμες απο τον κυκλο τον δικο μου αυτό ξερω! Δεν εχει ερθει μια εμφανισιμη να μου πει οτι της την επεσε κανας νορμαλ!

----------


## little

> όχι αλλα αμα εχεις ένα τοσο μεγαλο ελλατωμα λογικο να πας στα "χαμηλα στρωματα" που θα το δεχτουν επειδή είναι ασχημες


μπορουσαν να βρουν κ αυτες ενας χοντρο με προσόντα! Και τα ειχε και με εμφανίσιμες το συγκεκριμένο άτομο, παλαιοτερα ομως. Λες να του μικραινε το πουλι;

----------


## Xfactor

> δεν ξερω τι κυκλο εχεις αλλα μονο τα λιγουρια μιλανε στις εμφανίσιμες απο τον κυκλο τον δικο μου αυτό ξερω! Δεν εχει ερθει μια εμφανισιμη να μου πει οτι της την επεσε κανας νορμαλ!


μαλλον δεν είναι εμφανίσιμες τοτε γι αυτό μονο τα λιγουρια τους μιλανε...αλλα κριτήρια εχεις εσυ αλλα εγω...και πιστεψε εγω σαν αντρας μπορω να σ πω ποια γυναικα είναι ωραια ενώ εσυ π εισαι γυναικα δεν θα εχεις την σωστη αποψη πανω σε αυτο

----------


## Xfactor

> μπορουσαν να βρουν κ αυτες ενας χοντρο με προσόντα! Και τα ειχε και με εμφανίσιμες το συγκεκριμένο άτομο, παλαιοτερα ομως. Λες να του μικραινε το πουλι;


μην αλλαζεις την ιστορια σου...ειπες μονο με χοντρες και μακροχρόνιες...
ναι καποιο ελατωμα εχει σιγουρα και κομπλεξ..
τον χοντρο τι ν τον κανουν?> να βρωμάει ?

----------


## little

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω με άτομα του επιπέδου σου xfactor καλύτερα μην μου απαντάς και άσε και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο να εκφέρει την γνώμη του. Όλο μου μιλάς για τον κύκλο σου αλλά άμα κρίνω και από τα άλλα που μας έχει πει μάλλον ο κύκλος σου απαρτίζεται από άτομα που βγαινουν καθε μερα στα κλαμπ πινουν και κανουν χρήσεις. Εγώ και οι φίλες μου δεν είμαστε αυτού του κύκλου λοιπόν και χωρις να τους κατακρίνω δεν μας αφορά αυτός ο κύκλος. Ασε κανας νορμαλ ανθρωπος να μας πει την γνωμη του λοιπον!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν ντύνομαι πρόστυχα για να μου πουν κάτι τέτοιο.
Καλό βράδυ x factor και καλά να περάσεις.
Πάντως όντως θα έκανα υποχωρήσεις αν ήταν να κάνω σχέση μαζί του. Και πείτε με απελπισμένη κι ότι θέλετε. Αλλά έχω περάσει όλη την εφηβεία μέχρι τώρα βλέποντας τους άλλους να κάνουν σχέσεις και να λένε τι ωραία που είναι,τι τους λένε και τέτοια που εγώ δεν έχω ζήσει και νιώσει ποτέ. Και εγώ πάντα ήμουν πιεσμενη,αγχωμενη και με αμφιβολίες. Θέλω πολύ να κάνω μια σχέση και θα κάνω ο,τι χρειαστεί. Άλλαξα την εμφάνιση μου,πέρασα χρόνο με άτομα που δεν με ενδιέφεραν και μέχρι και έναν άφησα να με αγγίζει ενώ δεν ήθελα,για να αποκτήσω εμπειριες

----------


## Xfactor

> Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω με άτομα του επιπέδου σου xfactor καλύτερα μην μου απαντάς και άσε και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο να εκφέρει την γνώμη του. Όλο μου μιλάς για τον κύκλο σου αλλά άμα κρίνω και από τα άλλα που μας έχει πει μάλλον ο κύκλος σου απαρτίζεται από άτομα που βγαινουν καθε μερα στα κλαμπ πινουν και κανουν χρήσεις. Εγώ και οι φίλες μου δεν είμαστε αυτού του κύκλου λοιπόν και χωρις να τους κατακρίνω δεν μας αφορά αυτός ο κύκλος. Ασε κανας νορμαλ ανθρωπος να μας πει την γνωμη του λοιπον!


ενταξει ειπες μια βλακεια δεν μπορουσα να μην δεν απαντησω...
τεσπα αφηνω ασχολιαστο το επιπεδο μου..γτ δν με ξερεις προσωπικα...
και σταματα να πλαθεις ιστοριες ότι ταχα οι αντρες θελουν ασχημες...
φιλακια και καλο βραδυ :D

----------


## little

Xfactor αγορι μου πίστεψε με κρίνω αντικειμενικότατα! Μάλλον εσυ δεν εχεις και τοσο γουστο ξερω κοπελα που ναι σαν Μις Ελλας και ΒΑΛΕ ! αμα θες σου δειχνω φωτο στο πμ μπας και το βουλωσεις που της την πεφταν ΜΟΝΟ λιγουρια σε καποια φαση ειχα τρομαξει και δεν μιλαγα γιατι ειχα παγωσει με ολους αυτους και ηταν και μπαζα! Και η ιδια το παραδεχόταν και μου λεει τι να το κανω να μου την πεφτουν αυτοι!

----------


## little

> Δεν ντύνομαι πρόστυχα για να μου πουν κάτι τέτοιο.
> Καλό βράδυ x factor και καλά να περάσεις.
> Πάντως όντως θα έκανα υποχωρήσεις αν ήταν να κάνω σχέση μαζί του. Και πείτε με απελπισμένη κι ότι θέλετε. Αλλά έχω περάσει όλη την εφηβεία μέχρι τώρα βλέποντας τους άλλους να κάνουν σχέσεις και να λένε τι ωραία που είναι,τι τους λένε και τέτοια που εγώ δεν έχω ζήσει και νιώσει ποτέ. Και εγώ πάντα ήμουν πιεσμενη,αγχωμενη και με αμφιβολίες. Θέλω πολύ να κάνω μια σχέση και θα κάνω ο,τι χρειαστεί. Άλλαξα την εμφάνιση μου,πέρασα χρόνο με άτομα που δεν με ενδιέφεραν και μέχρι και έναν άφησα να με αγγίζει ενώ δεν ήθελα,για να αποκτήσω εμπειριες


αχ τωρα θα βγω κακια αν σου πω οτι αδικα ειχες πλασει στο μυαλο σου πως θα αδυνατήσεις και θα σε κυνηγάνε;

Σου στελνω πμ να δεις μια "ασχημη" φιλη μου που μονο λιγουρια της την επεφταν!!!!

----------


## andreas86

Παντως εγω πιστεω οτι εμεις οι αντρες προτιμαμε τις ασχημες γιατι σκεφτομαστε οτι αυτη η κουκλαρα τωρα θα κοιταξει εμενα και δισταζουμε να κανουμε κινηση, αισθανομαστε με λιγα λογια κομπλεξ κατωτεροτητας!! Με εξαιρεση αυτους που εχουν αυτοπεποιθηση, αυτοι δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα! Εγω ανηκω στο πρωτο σταδιο του κομπλεξ χαχα!! (αν και η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη)

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν χρειάζεται να μου στείλεις στοιχεία άλλου ατόμου σε μήνυμα. Καταλαβαινω τι εννοείς.
Μια καλή εμφάνιση δεν τα λύνει όλα αλλά προσθέτει αυτοπεποίθηση

----------


## little

> Παντως εγω πιστεω οτι εμεις οι αντρες προτιμαμε τις ασχημες γιατι σκεφτομαστε οτι αυτη η κουκλαρα τωρα θα κοιταξει εμενα και δισταζουμε να κανουμε κινηση, αισθανομαστε με λιγα λογια κομπλεξ κατωτεροτητας!! Με εξαιρεση αυτους που εχουν αυτοπεποιθηση, αυτοι δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα! Εγω ανηκω στο πρωτο σταδιο του κομπλεξ χαχα!! (αν και η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη)


Ε τότε ολοι οι αντρες εχουν κομπλεξ :p αλλα ρε συ αλλοι που ναι ασχημοι πως την πεφτουν σε καλλονές οπως πχ σε μια φιλη μου που σας ελεγα ;
Αληθεια δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω!

----------


## andreas86

Εχουν αυτοπεποιθηση δευτερο σταδιο! Το καλυτερο πραγμα ειναι αυτο, με το στιλ τους, το τροπο τους μπορουν να ριξουν μια γυναικα!

----------


## little

_____________________________________-

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ε τότε ολοι οι αντρες εχουν κομπλεξ :p αλλα ρε συ αλλοι που ναι ασχημοι πως την πεφτουν σε καλλονές οπως πχ σε μια φιλη μου που σας ελεγα ;
> Αληθεια δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω!


θα σου πω οι φιλοι των φιλων η θα ταιριαζουν παρα πολυ η καθολου

----------


## λουλούδι

> δεν ξερω τι κυκλο εχεις αλλα μονο τα λιγουρια μιλανε στις εμφανίσιμες απο τον κυκλο τον δικο μου αυτό ξερω! Δεν εχει ερθει μια εμφανισιμη να μου πει οτι της την επεσε κανας νορμαλ!


Χααχαχαχ νιώθω εμφανίσιμη μετά από αυτό το ποστ!!

----------


## λουλούδι

Λοιπόν, πέρα από την πλάκα, να πω και εγώ την άποψή μου, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με little. Μπράβο κορίτσι μου, του τα είπες πολύ ωραία του Xfactor που έχει μια αυτοπεποίθηση από εδώ μέχρι την Αμερική. Όπα ρε ψώνιο Xfactor, χαλάρωσε λίγο, δεν είσαι και ο Θεός, λίγη ταπεινότητα δεν βλάπτει! Γι'αυτό λες ότι οι γυναίκες μέχρι τα 30 είναι μόνο για πήδημα; Ωραίες απόψεις, επιπέδου!!!!!!!!! Τεσπα. Όσο για τη σαβατατζ πάλι έβγαλε τη χολή της, εύγε κορίτσι μου, πόσο δείχνει ότι ζηλεύεις τις εμφανίσιμες!!!!!!!
Και όσο για τον Αντρέα, τα ξαναείπαμε, δεν μου αρέσει που λες την κοπέλα απελπισμένη δημόσια αν και το ξέρω ότι το λες με την καλή σου την καρδιά και όχι με κακό σκοπό, ωστόσο είναι προσβολή να το λες δημόσια, τεσπα, δεν το κανες επίτηδες γι'αυτό δεν σου τη λέω απλά να προσέχουμε λίγο τι λέμε και σε ποιόν το λέμε. Λίγη ευγένεια δεν βλάπτει εσείς οι άλλοι δύο, το 'χετε παραγ...... το θέμα......
Συμφωνώ τώρα ότι είναι θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης όλα, κάποιος που είναι ψωνάρα θα κοιτάξει μία χωρίς ψεγάδι, δεν πάει να είναι και ο Κουασιμόδο, δεν λέω ότι ο Xfactor είναι άσχημος, μπορεί να είναι πολύ κούκλος αλλά σόρρυ για μένα έχεις σαπίλα όταν βάζεις τον εαυτό σου τόσο ψηλά χωρίς να το αξίζεις κιόλας αφού τις έχεις όλες για π..... χωρίς να το αξίζουν. Αλλά υπάρχουν και τριχωτοί παχουλοί που κοιτάνε τις όμορφες οπότε η αυτοπεποίθηση ξεκάθαρα δεν είναι θέμα εμφάνισης, απλά το σπρώχνει λίγο. Και τέλος, όντως, στις όμορφες δεν την πέφτουν τα καλά αγόρια γιατί πιστεύουν ότι θα πληγωθούν αφού έχουν χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση όπως ο Αντρέας και τις θεωρούν άπιαστο όνειρο που λέει και το τραγούδι και γι' αυτό τις υποτιμούν. Όσα δεν πιάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια. Οπότε ναι, αν είσαι πολύ όμορφη θα προσελκύσεις λιγούρια δυστυχώς, που για μένα είναι η χειρότερη κατηγορία αντρών. Τώρα σαν συμβουλή, για να έρθουμε και στο θέμα μας, θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις υπομονή, ή ακόμα καλύτερα να ασχημύνεις, λολ να παχύνεις πχ για να σε προσεγγίζουν και αγόρια που δεν θα σε φοβούνται ή ακόμα ακόμα καλύτερα να γνωρίσεις κάποιον από εδώ που έχει καλό χαρακτήρα και βλέπεις τα εσώψυχά του και μπορείς να κρίνεις αν σου κάνει ή όχι.
Xfactor, μην μου πεις ότι παρεξηγήθηκες, όλοι κρινόμαστε δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, και στην περίπτωσή σου ευτυχώς, γιατί αν σε αφήσουμε ελεύθερο εσένα θα πάρεις σβάρνα όλες τις γυναίκες και θα το παίζεις κάποιος χωρίς να είσαι αφού κανείς δεν είναι ανώτερος από τον άλλον, αυτά,....... σόρρυ αν στενοχώρησα κάποιους αλλά και εγώ στενοχωριέμαι όταν βλέπω προσβολές (δεν μιλάω για σένα Αντρέα) και εκμετάλλευση. Με ενοχλεί πολύ αυτό.

----------


## λουλούδι

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_HMOAezx9g
Λέμονπάι, για σένα!! Ξέρεις πόσοι θα 'θελαν να στο αφιερώσουν αυτό αλλά είναι κότες ή λιγούρια;; Κορίτσι μου μη χάνεις την αυτοπεποίθησή σου, από κόμπλεξ στην Ελλάδα άλλο τίποτα!!!!!!! Κοίτα να χαρείς τα νιάτα σου γιατί είναι μια φορά και ψάξε να βρεις ένα καλό παιδί και όχι ότι σαβούρα υπάρχει!!!!!! Και επίσης αν δεν μπορείς να τον βρεις γιατί πέφτεις όλο στις δύο κατηγορίες που σου είπα, κάνε κάτι από αυτά που σου είπα πιο πάνω και μην απογοητεύεσαι, έχω περάσει από τη φάση σου και ξέρω πως είναι αλλά δεν πρέπει να σε παίρνει από κάτω, είσαι πολύ μικρή!!!!!

----------


## λουλούδι

Κάνε κάποιον να σε ερωτευτεί! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMP6BxfPm4c Χαχαχαχ

----------


## little

> Λοιπόν, πέρα από την πλάκα, να πω και εγώ την άποψή μου, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με little. Μπράβο κορίτσι μου, του τα είπες πολύ ωραία του Xfactor που έχει μια αυτοπεποίθηση από εδώ μέχρι την Αμερική. Όπα ρε ψώνιο Xfactor, χαλάρωσε λίγο, δεν είσαι και ο Θεός, λίγη ταπεινότητα δεν βλάπτει! Γι'αυτό λες ότι οι γυναίκες μέχρι τα 30 είναι μόνο για πήδημα; Ωραίες απόψεις, επιπέδου!!!!!!!!! Τεσπα. Όσο για τη σαβατατζ πάλι έβγαλε τη χολή της, εύγε κορίτσι μου, πόσο δείχνει ότι ζηλεύεις τις εμφανίσιμες!!!!!!!
> Και όσο για τον Αντρέα, τα ξαναείπαμε, δεν μου αρέσει που λες την κοπέλα απελπισμένη δημόσια αν και το ξέρω ότι το λες με την καλή σου την καρδιά και όχι με κακό σκοπό, ωστόσο είναι προσβολή να το λες δημόσια, τεσπα, δεν το κανες επίτηδες γι'αυτό δεν σου τη λέω απλά να προσέχουμε λίγο τι λέμε και σε ποιόν το λέμε. Λίγη ευγένεια δεν βλάπτει εσείς οι άλλοι δύο, το 'χετε παραγ...... το θέμα......
> Συμφωνώ τώρα ότι είναι θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης όλα, κάποιος που είναι ψωνάρα θα κοιτάξει μία χωρίς ψεγάδι, δεν πάει να είναι και ο Κουασιμόδο, δεν λέω ότι ο Xfactor είναι άσχημος, μπορεί να είναι πολύ κούκλος αλλά σόρρυ για μένα έχεις σαπίλα όταν βάζεις τον εαυτό σου τόσο ψηλά χωρίς να το αξίζεις κιόλας αφού τις έχεις όλες για π..... χωρίς να το αξίζουν. Αλλά υπάρχουν και τριχωτοί παχουλοί που κοιτάνε τις όμορφες οπότε η αυτοπεποίθηση ξεκάθαρα δεν είναι θέμα εμφάνισης, απλά το σπρώχνει λίγο. Και τέλος, όντως, στις όμορφες δεν την πέφτουν τα καλά αγόρια γιατί πιστεύουν ότι θα πληγωθούν αφού έχουν χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση όπως ο Αντρέας και τις θεωρούν άπιαστο όνειρο που λέει και το τραγούδι και γι' αυτό τις υποτιμούν. Όσα δεν πιάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια. Οπότε ναι, αν είσαι πολύ όμορφη θα προσελκύσεις λιγούρια δυστυχώς, που για μένα είναι η χειρότερη κατηγορία αντρών. Τώρα σαν συμβουλή, για να έρθουμε και στο θέμα μας, θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις υπομονή, ή ακόμα καλύτερα να ασχημύνεις, λολ να παχύνεις πχ για να σε προσεγγίζουν και αγόρια που δεν θα σε φοβούνται ή ακόμα ακόμα καλύτερα να γνωρίσεις κάποιον από εδώ που έχει καλό χαρακτήρα και βλέπεις τα εσώψυχά του και μπορείς να κρίνεις αν σου κάνει ή όχι.
> Xfactor, μην μου πεις ότι παρεξηγήθηκες, όλοι κρινόμαστε δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, και στην περίπτωσή σου ευτυχώς, γιατί αν σε αφήσουμε ελεύθερο εσένα θα πάρεις σβάρνα όλες τις γυναίκες και θα το παίζεις κάποιος χωρίς να είσαι αφού κανείς δεν είναι ανώτερος από τον άλλον, αυτά,....... σόρρυ αν στενοχώρησα κάποιους αλλά και εγώ στενοχωριέμαι όταν βλέπω προσβολές (δεν μιλάω για σένα Αντρέα) και εκμετάλλευση. Με ενοχλεί πολύ αυτό.


Εισαι αστέρι :) 
Καταρχήν λουλούδι δηλώνει πως την πεφτει μονο στις εμφανίσιμες που δεν εχουμε ουτε μια ατέλεια και τα λιγούρια λεει την πέφτουν στις άσχημες.
Μα αυτός κανει μπαμ από χιλιόμετρα ότι ανήκει στην κατηγορία του λιγούρη αρχικά :p
Επιπλέον, και εγώ μπορώ να δηλώνω πίσω από μία οθόνη πως είμαι ότι θέλω. Δεν σε έχουμε δει για να ξέρουμε αν όσα λες ευσταθούν, αν ήσουν ένας γοητευτικός θεός όπως λες (πράγμα σπάνιο δηλαδή) και όχι λιγούρης σίγουρα θα είχες μια μόνιμη σχέση με μία καλλονή και δεν θα έμπαινες εδώ να μειώνεις την lemonpie με όσα λες, όταν η κοπέλα σου λέει πως ειναι εμφανίσιμη και όμως μόνο τα λιγούρια της την πέφτουν εγώ το θεωρώ ως δεδομένο γιατί αυτό συμβαίνει διαρκώς εκεί έξω. Δεν λέει κανείς "α εισαι πανέμορφη θα σε παντρευτώ", λέει "α ειναι πανέμορφη θέλω να πάω μαζί της για να έχω να λέω στους φίλους μου" Παρόλα αυτά το άτομο αυτό εμμέσως την προσέβαλε λέγοντας πως τα λιγούρια πάνε στις άσχημες, ενώ η κοπέλα τόνισε ότι η μητέρα της απορεί πως αφού ειναι μια κούκλα δεν μπορεί να βρει ενώ άλλες όχι τόσο ωραίες έχουν μια χαρά σχέσεις. ΣΥΝ οτι μας ειπε οτι γυμνάζεται, συν οτι ειναι ενα πιπίνι μικρό κορίτσι, σιγά μην τους πέσει και λίγη!
Ακόμα έχει τύχει κοπέλα μέτρια εμφανισιακά φίλη μου να πει για οσες ειναι πολύ εμφανίσιμες: "το άσχημο για τις πολύ ωραίες ειναι πως οταν εισαι πολύ εμφανίσιμη στην πέφτουν παντού τα λιγούρια, ή στα κλαμπ πχ σου κολλάνε όλοι οι μεθυσμένοι" και δεν ζήλευε καθόλου τις εμφανίσιμες από τις σπάνιες κοπέλες που δεν ζηλεύουν απλά είπε μια πραγματικότητα χωρίς καθόλου κόμπλεξ! 
Μπορώ να γράψω άπειρα παραδείγματα αλήθεια. Να βλέπεις μια γνωστη μου να πλέει σε πελάγη ευτυχίας παχουλή κοπέλα ( όχι τόφαλος όμως μια απλή καθημερινη κοπελα με λιγα κιλα παραπάνω) που παντρεύεται με αθλητή κιόλας, ενω βλέπεις τον γκόμενο της να κανει λαικ στο facebook σε όσες ειναι τα απόλυτα κορμιά!!! Προφανώς τα "κορμιά" τα θέλε μονο για σεξ! Αυτή ειναι η αλήθεια πως να το κάνουμε κανεις δεν θα σε αγαπήσει και θα θέλει σχέση μαζί σου επειδή εισαι μοντέλο.
Και δεν χρειάζεται να το πάμε μακρυά λουλούδι εσένα άμα σου έφερναν εδώ μπροστα στα μάτια σου ένα μοντέλο σημαίνει πως θα σου άρεσε αναγκαστικά;
Ένας που ειχαμε σχέση, ειχε το πιο ωραίο σώμα που έχω δει στην ζωή μου, χωρίς να ναι φέτες και μοντέλο. Γιατί ο σωματότυπος δε αλλάζει πολύ με την γυμναστική ειναι θέμα DNA. Ένα μοντέλο θα πάθαινε σοκ αν τον απέρριπτα γιατί στο δικό του μυαλό ως μοντέλο πρέπει να αρέσει σε όλες
Και όμως εν τέλη όπως τα μοντέλα δεν αρέσουν απαραίτητα σε εμάς τις γυναίκες έτσι και τα μοντέλα, οι τέλειες κοπέλες με σώμα πρόσωπο τέλειο δεν αρέσουν σε όλους τους άντρες! Για αυτό τις βλέπουν κυρίως ως κατάκτηση για να αυξήσουν το εγώ τους και να έχουν να λένε πήδα με την τάδε.

Και εγώ παλιά άκουγα που όλες έλεγαν μαρέσουν οι άντρες με κοιλίτσα και έλεγα πω τι βλακείες λένε αυτές τώρα.
Επίσης λουλούδι ένας που ειναι άσχημος επειδή έχει κομπλεξ με την εμφάνιση του και σκέφτεται ΔΙΑΡΚΩΣ το θέμα της εμφάνισης θα εντυπωσιαστεί άμεσα από μία πολύ εμφανίσιμη οπότε λογικό να ναι μαγνήτης έλξης των άσχημων.
Επίσης εγώ ειχα πει και την άλλη φορά πως ήταν απαράδεκτο ότι κάνατε, το να ωθείται το κορίτσι στο να πάει με κάποιον που παρόλο που μας λέει ότι ειναι σοβαρός εμείς αυτό δεν το ξέρουμε και πιθανόν η κοπέλα να κάνει όνειρα για σχέση και αυτός να κάνει μια φορά την δουλειά του και αντε γεια και εκείνη να απελπιστεί ακόμα περισσότερο μετά. Εσείς προτιμήσατε αμέσως χωρίς καν να βγαίνει ως συμπέρασμα από κάπου να της πείτε ότι ειναι ντροπαλός. Που ακριβώς βασιστήκατε και το είπατε; Πραγματικά δεν έχω τι να πω ο μισογυνισμός στο μεγαλείο του! Εγώ χωρις να θέλω να το παίξω καλή και αγια ήμουν η μόνη ως τώρα που προσπάθησα αν και ήμουν σκληρή λέγοντας της μηπως ειναι χαζούλα ή ευκολόπιστη ή ή ή... να βγάλω μία άκρη και πραγματικά να της δώσω μια συμβουλή. Που ίσως και να μην θέλει να την ακούσει γιατι ειναι εγκλωβισμένη στο πρόβλημα της αυτήν την στιγμή αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα με θυμηθεί και θα μάθει κάτι μέσα από όλα όσα της είπα.
Λουλούδι πραγματικά νομίζω εισαι από τους ελάχιστους που πρέπει να γράφουν εδώ μέσα μπας και φύγει η βρώμα και η σαπίλα και όντως βοηθηθούν κάποια άτομα γιατί λες τα πράγματα ως εχουν.

----------


## Remedy

> Επαρχία δυστυχώς. Οπότε οι επιλογές μου είναι απίστευτα περιορισμένες. Ντρέπομαι κιόλας που οι γνωστοί μου δεν με έχουν δει ποτέ με σχέση
> . Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να ντρέπομαι και τους γονείς μου και τα αδέρφια μου,που έχουν επίσης τις σχέσεις τους και έρχονται σπίτι,πάνε διακοπές,βγαίνουν μαζί ζευγάρια. Εγώ ντρέπομαι να πηγαίνω μαζί τους να κρατάω το φανάρι.


Απο την συζητηση καταλαβαινω οτι πιο πολυ σε ταλαιπωρει το κοινωνικο θεμα, το οτι δεν σε εχουν δει σε σχεση οι φιλες και οι συγγενεις σου, παρα μια δικη σου αναγκη.
Απο την αλλη ειδα οτι οσοι ηθελαν σεξ σου φαινονταν απωθητικοι . Κατανοητό αν οντως ηραν ΟΛΟΙ λιγουρια, ηταν ομως, η φοβασαι τοσο πολυ το σεξ που σου φαινονται ολοι λιγουρια;

Αυτος που σε ενδιαφερει τι ηλικια εχει;
Σκεφτεσαι οτι τον θελεις ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΑ η σκεφτεσαι μονο πως θα γινει να κυκλοφορησετε μαζι;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Σίγουρα είναι και το κοινωνικό θέμα,αλλά κι εγώ νιώθω μόνη μου αρκετές φορές και θα ήθελα να είχα κάποιον να βγω το Σάββατο (που όλες είναι με τους δικούς τους),να πάω ένα σινεμά,να μιλήσω για κάτι που με απασχολεί... Και κυρίως να έχω κάποιον που να με κάνει να νιώθω όμορφα.
Εκείνος είναι 24. Δεν τον έχω σκεφτεί ποτέ σεξουαλικά να σου πω την αλήθεια,αλλά δεν με απωθεί όπως οι άλλοι. Δεν νιώθω ότι θα αηδιάζω αν με ακουμπήσει. Επίσης μου αρέσει να μιλάω μαζί του,να βγαίνουμε και με κάνει να νιώθω μια ασφαλεια. Πριν βγούμε είμαι πάντα χαρούμενη και ετοιμάζομαι με όρεξη να γίνω πιο όμορφη και μου αρέσει όλο αυτό το συναίσθημα γιατί δεν το έχω νιώσει ποτέ και είναι κάπως σαν να ζω μια σχέση . Αφού δεν την έχω στην πραγματικότητα ξεγελάω έτσι τον εαυτό μου και για αυτό φοβάμαι να τον χασω

----------


## Remedy

Και για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε μερικες έννοιες. 
Λιγουρι δεν ειναι καποιος που εχει καιρο να κανει σεξ, η δεν εχει κανει ποτε σεξ, η δεν εχει κοπελα, η δεν βρισκει κοπελα.
Λιγουρι ειναι αυτος που τρεχει με την γλώσσα εξω και την πεφτει δεξια κι αριστερα σαν κ@#$/ νος σκυλος μηπως ριξει καμια κοπελα και πηδηξει.
Μπορει να την πεφτει μονο σε ομορφες, δεν εχει να κανει. Χιλοπιτες μαζευει με το κιλο παντως, ασχετα με τις φαντασιώσεις που εχει οτι μετραει σαν ανδρας, πισω απο μια οθονη...

Ο κανονας της ημερας:
Οι άνδρες που μετρανε ΠΟΤΕ δεν παινευονται για τα προσοντα τους η για τις επιτυχιες τους στις γυναικες.
Μονο τα λιγουρια παινευονται μονα τους..

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι,συμφωνώ ότι αυτοί οι άντρες θεωρούνται λιγουρια και εγώ για τέτοιους μιλάω και έτσι ήταν αυτοί που με απωθουσαν

----------


## Remedy

> Σίγουρα είναι και το κοινωνικό θέμα,αλλά κι εγώ νιώθω μόνη μου αρκετές φορές και θα ήθελα να είχα κάποιον να βγω το Σάββατο (που όλες είναι με τους δικούς τους),να πάω ένα σινεμά,να μιλήσω για κάτι που με απασχολεί... Και κυρίως να έχω κάποιον που να με κάνει να νιώθω όμορφα.
> Εκείνος είναι 24. Δεν τον έχω σκεφτεί ποτέ σεξουαλικά να σου πω την αλήθεια,αλλά δεν με απωθεί όπως οι άλλοι. Δεν νιώθω ότι θα αηδιάζω αν με ακουμπήσει. Επίσης μου αρέσει να μιλάω μαζί του,να βγαίνουμε και με κάνει να νιώθω μια ασφαλεια. Πριν βγούμε είμαι πάντα χαρούμενη και ετοιμάζομαι με όρεξη να γίνω πιο όμορφη και μου αρέσει όλο αυτό το συναίσθημα γιατί δεν το έχω νιώσει ποτέ και είναι κάπως σαν να ζω μια σχέση . Αφού δεν την έχω στην πραγματικότητα ξεγελάω έτσι τον εαυτό μου και για αυτό φοβάμαι να τον χασω


Απο αυτα που περιγραφεις ομως, δεν βλεπω να τον θελεις ερωτικα τον τυπο.
Περισσοτερο μια φιλικη παρεα περιγραφεις και την δηλωση σου στους "αλλους" οτι ειστε κι εσεις "ζευγαρι".
Σεξουαλικές ανησυχιες δεν εχεις; δεν επιθυμεις να τις ικανοποιησεις μαζι του;

Δεν προκειται να τον απωθησει η απειρια σου αν δεν ειναι κανενας βλακας, στο ξαναειπα. Αν ομως δεν τον βλεπεις ερωτικα αλλα μονο φιλικα κι αυτος θελει ερωτικη σχεση κι οχι φιλικη, μπορει να τον απωθησεις.

Η φιλικη απο την ερωτικη σχεση δεν ξεχωριζει απο τι λεμε στους εξω, αλλα απο τι ειδους επιθυμιες εχουμε μεταξυ μας, το ζευγαρι...

----------


## little

> Και για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε μερικες έννοιες. 
> Λιγουρι δεν ειναι καποιος που εχει καιρο να κανει σεξ, η δεν εχει κανει ποτε σεξ, η δεν εχει κοπελα, η δεν βρισκει κοπελα.
> Λιγουρι ειναι αυτος που τρεχει με την γλώσσα εξω και την πεφτει δεξια κι αριστερα σαν κ@#$/ νος σκυλος μηπως ριξει καμια κοπελα και πηδηξει.
> Μπορει να την πεφτει μονο σε ομορφες, δεν εχει να κανει. Χιλοπιτες μαζευει με το κιλο παντως, ασχετα με τις φαντασιώσεις που εχει οτι μετραει σαν ανδρας, πισω απο μια οθονη...
> 
> Ο κανονας της ημερας:
> Οι άνδρες που μετρανε ΠΟΤΕ δεν παινευονται για τα προσοντα τους η για τις επιτυχιες τους στις γυναικες.
> Μονο τα λιγουρια παινευονται μονα τους..


Θεα!!!!!
Και ηθελα και εγω να το γραψω αλλά το πες πολύ πετυχημένα! ......καταρχήν και ενας ωραίος που ψάχνει κάθε μέρα αλλη για να ριξει στο κρεβάτι του λιγούρη ειναι! Και υπάρχουν πολλοί τέτοιοι!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν το έχω σκεφτεί αυτό με το σεξ μαζί του. Περισσότερο σκέφτομαι όλα τα άλλα που νιώθω. Φαντάζομαι πως αφού νιώθω ωραία και άνετα μαζί του δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Επίσης να πω πως εχθές προσπάθησα να κάνω λίγα αστειακια και απαντούσε με φατσούλες και ένιωσα αμήχανα,δεν ήξερα πως να συνεχίσω την συζήτηση.

----------


## elisabet

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Ρεμεντυ και με τα άλλα μέλη που σου είπαν το ίδιο.
Δείχνεις να μην σε ενδιαφέρει ο συγκεκριμένος, αλλά να εκτελείς μια κοινωνική "υποχρέωση" που σε θέλει να έχεις σχέση, να εμφανίζεσαι με κάποιον, να μπορείς να ανήκεις σε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων (όπως οι φίλες σου πχ) που θα βγαίνετε όλοι μαζί ζευγάρια, θα πάτε διακοπές κι όλα αυτά.

Από την άλλη δείχνεις σα να φοβάσαι το σεξ. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη κατά πόσο αυτοί που στην πέφτανε ως τώρα ήταν όντως λιγούρια ή εσύ τους έβλεπες έτσι γιατί ήθελες να αποφύγεις το σεξ. Μιλάς για σχέσεις, για το πόσο θα το ήθελες κτλ αλλά αναφέρεσαι εκτός από το κοινωνικό , μόνο στο συναισθηματικό/ρομαντικό κομμάτι του θέματος, αγκαλιές, βόλτες πιασμένοι χεράκι χεράκι... ωραία είναι όλα αυτά και απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να θες να τα ζήσεις αλλά η σχέση είναι και το σεξ. Δεν αρκεί να μη μας προκαλεί αηδία ένας άνθρωπος για να θέλουμε να κάνουμε σεξ μαζί του.

Επίσης μια πιθανή εξήγηση (νομίζω στο ανέφερε η σαβαταζ καπου) είναι οτι οι άλλοι πιθανόν να αντιλαμβάνονται ότι δεν τους θες πραγματικά κι ότι απλά θες μια σχέση έτσι γενικά κι αόριστα. Γενικά οι άλλοι δεν είναι ηλίθιοι. Όπως εσύ αντιλαμβάνεσαι και λες οτι ο τάδε σε ήθελε μόνο για σεξ, με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο κι ο άλλος μπορεί να αντιλαμβανόταν ότι εσύ ήθελες μόνο τις εμπειρίες ή να τον δείξεις στις φίλες σου και για το δεύτερο δεν νομίζω να βρεθούν πολλοί πρόθυμοι. Έτσι κάπως λογικό μου ακούγεται να έλκεις τελικά κοντά σου μόνο αυτούς που θέλουν το σεξ και τέλος.

----------


## λουλούδι

Συμφωνώ για τον ορισμό λιγούρια.



> Εισαι αστέρι :) 
> Καταρχήν λουλούδι δηλώνει πως την πεφτει μονο στις εμφανίσιμες που δεν εχουμε ουτε μια ατέλεια και τα λιγούρια λεει την πέφτουν στις άσχημες.
> Μα αυτός κανει μπαμ από χιλιόμετρα ότι ανήκει στην κατηγορία του λιγούρη αρχικά :p
> Επιπλέον, και εγώ μπορώ να δηλώνω πίσω από μία οθόνη πως είμαι ότι θέλω. Δεν σε έχουμε δει για να ξέρουμε αν όσα λες ευσταθούν, αν ήσουν ένας γοητευτικός θεός όπως λες (πράγμα σπάνιο δηλαδή) και όχι λιγούρης σίγουρα θα είχες μια μόνιμη σχέση με μία καλλονή και δεν θα έμπαινες εδώ να μειώνεις την lemonpie με όσα λες, όταν η κοπέλα σου λέει πως ειναι εμφανίσιμη και όμως μόνο τα λιγούρια της την πέφτουν εγώ το θεωρώ ως δεδομένο γιατί αυτό συμβαίνει διαρκώς εκεί έξω. Δεν λέει κανείς "α εισαι πανέμορφη θα σε παντρευτώ", λέει "α ειναι πανέμορφη θέλω να πάω μαζί της για να έχω να λέω στους φίλους μου" Παρόλα αυτά το άτομο αυτό εμμέσως την προσέβαλε λέγοντας πως τα λιγούρια πάνε στις άσχημες, ενώ η κοπέλα τόνισε ότι η μητέρα της απορεί πως αφού ειναι μια κούκλα δεν μπορεί να βρει ενώ άλλες όχι τόσο ωραίες έχουν μια χαρά σχέσεις. ΣΥΝ οτι μας ειπε οτι γυμνάζεται, συν οτι ειναι ενα πιπίνι μικρό κορίτσι, σιγά μην τους πέσει και λίγη!
> Ακόμα έχει τύχει κοπέλα μέτρια εμφανισιακά φίλη μου να πει για οσες ειναι πολύ εμφανίσιμες: "το άσχημο για τις πολύ ωραίες ειναι πως οταν εισαι πολύ εμφανίσιμη στην πέφτουν παντού τα λιγούρια, ή στα κλαμπ πχ σου κολλάνε όλοι οι μεθυσμένοι" και δεν ζήλευε καθόλου τις εμφανίσιμες από τις σπάνιες κοπέλες που δεν ζηλεύουν απλά είπε μια πραγματικότητα χωρίς καθόλου κόμπλεξ! 
> Μπορώ να γράψω άπειρα παραδείγματα αλήθεια. Να βλέπεις μια γνωστη μου να πλέει σε πελάγη ευτυχίας παχουλή κοπέλα ( όχι τόφαλος όμως μια απλή καθημερινη κοπελα με λιγα κιλα παραπάνω) που παντρεύεται με αθλητή κιόλας, ενω βλέπεις τον γκόμενο της να κανει λαικ στο facebook σε όσες ειναι τα απόλυτα κορμιά!!! Προφανώς τα "κορμιά" τα θέλε μονο για σεξ! Αυτή ειναι η αλήθεια πως να το κάνουμε κανεις δεν θα σε αγαπήσει και θα θέλει σχέση μαζί σου επειδή εισαι μοντέλο.
> Και δεν χρειάζεται να το πάμε μακρυά λουλούδι εσένα άμα σου έφερναν εδώ μπροστα στα μάτια σου ένα μοντέλο σημαίνει πως θα σου άρεσε αναγκαστικά;
> Ένας που ειχαμε σχέση, ειχε το πιο ωραίο σώμα που έχω δει στην ζωή μου, χωρίς να ναι φέτες και μοντέλο. Γιατί ο σωματότυπος δε αλλάζει πολύ με την γυμναστική ειναι θέμα DNA. Ένα μοντέλο θα πάθαινε σοκ αν τον απέρριπτα γιατί στο δικό του μυαλό ως μοντέλο πρέπει να αρέσει σε όλες
> Και όμως εν τέλη όπως τα μοντέλα δεν αρέσουν απαραίτητα σε εμάς τις γυναίκες έτσι και τα μοντέλα, οι τέλειες κοπέλες με σώμα πρόσωπο τέλειο δεν αρέσουν σε όλους τους άντρες! Για αυτό τις βλέπουν κυρίως ως κατάκτηση για να αυξήσουν το εγώ τους και να έχουν να λένε πήδα με την τάδε.
> ...


Little κι εσύ είσαι αστέρι αλλά έχω κάποιες ενστάσεις. Καταρχάς είναι πολύ ωραίο να έχει κάποιος ή κάποια μια ωραία εμφάνιση αρκεί από μέσα να μην είναι σάπιο μήλο όπως είπαμε. Αν τα συνδυάζει και τα δύο είναι το τέλειο, αλλιώς προηγείται ο χαρακτήρας και αυτό φαίνεται σε όλους, είτε ψάχνουν για ένα καλό παιδί, είτε για ένα ευχάριστο, κτλ. Εγώ πάντως καλό παιδί ήθελα πάντα αλλά δεν το έβρισκα γιατί μου την έπεφταν τα λιγούρια και ας μην ήμουν αδύνατη. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι τα λιγούρια την πέφτουν σε αδύνατες, πολλοί λένε ότι οι χοντρούλες είναι καλύτερες στο κρεββάτι, άλλη ανωμαλία αυτή, δεν τους ενδιαφέρει ο άνθρωπος, αλλά το κρεββάτι, εντάξει, ναι, ότι πείτε. Για αυτόν που διάβασα ότι πάει να παντρευτεί χοντρούλα και την πέφτει σε αδύνατες είναι απλώς απαράδεκτος και για μένα θα πρεπε να τον χωρίσει η κοπέλα. Τι θα πει δηλαδή επειδή έχει μερικά ή πολλά παραπάνω κιλά της αξίζει ένα ρεμάλι; Η ψυχή δεν μετράει;;;;;;
Όσο για τον Xfactor τα είπες και τα είπα όλα, ίσως όντως το παίζει κάποιος ενώ μέσα του βράζει δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αυτό, το θέμα είναι μην γνωρίσει καμμία και την πληγώσει γιατί δεν του αξίζει να έχει κοπέλα. Δυστυχώς είναι πολλοί έτσι και είναι η χειρότερη κατηγορία αντρών (μετά τους βιαστές και τους δολοφόνους χαχαχαχα). Έκανες πολύ σωστές παρατηρήσεις που δεν είχα κάνει εγώ αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι την έλεγε στην λεμονπάι, απλά δεν το επεξεργάστηκα τόσο. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε όσα λες για τα λιγούρια και τις όμορφες/άσχημες, απλά να πω κάτι ότι μια χοντρούλα δεν είναι απαραίτητα και άσχημη, είχα ακούσει αδύνατη να λέει ότι οι χοντρούλες έχουν το πιο γλυκό πρόσωπο.......απλά μια παρατήρηση......και μπορούν και να αδυνατίσουν. Αυτό το πόσες έχω π.......... μου τη δίνει στα νεύρα όσο τίποτα άλλο!!!!! Έλεος τι είναι οι γυναίκες αγόρι μου κατάκτηση του πρωταθλήματος και μετά πάμε για το επόμενο;;;;;;
Κι εγώ αισθάνομαι δυστυχία για τις πολύ όμορφες γιατί μένουν μόνες τους στο τέλος. Και γενικά για όσες είναι δυστυχισμένες είτε γιατί είναι μόνες τους είτε γιατί δεν τους αρέσει ο εαυτός τους.
Εμένα επειδή με ρώτησες δεν με ενδιαφέρει κανένα μοντέλο αλλά στο παρελθόν που με ενδιέφερε έφαγα τα μούτρα μου γιατί έχουν πολλή αυτοπεποίθηση. Αλλά δεν έχουν μόνο τα μοντέλα πολλή αυτοπεποίθηση, έχουν και πολλοί που δεν είναι ωραίοι. Και να σου πω κάτι; Προτιμώ κάποιον με όχι και τόσο ωραία εμφάνιση που θα πατάει στη γη και ας έχει κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνισή του μου αρέσει αυτό γιατί δεν είναι ψωνάρα αρκεί να μην είναι κακός και είναι η ιδανική περίπτωση πιστεύω!
Όσο για το τι λένε στην κοπέλα.........Εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε όλα........να μην κάνει κάτι μαζί του.........δεν είναι όμως χαζή ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.........στενοχωρημένη είναι και με το δίκιο της..........απελπισμένη όχι με την έννοια ότι δεν μπορεί να βρει "γκόμενο" αλλά με την έννοια ότι δεν υπάρχει ένας καλός άνθρωπος!!!!!!!! Κι εγώ μαζί σου λεμονπάι!!!!!!!! Δεν σε αγαπάει κανείς και δεν βλέπουν την ομορφιά σου γιατί δεν ξέρουν να το κάνουν!! Αυτά από μένα φιλικά.

----------


## little

Συμφωνώ γενικά αλλά θα διαφωνήσω απόλυτα πως φοβάται το σεξ! Οτι δεν της αρεσαν αυτοι δεν σημαινει πως εχει καποιο φοβο για το σεξ!

----------


## λουλούδι

> Θα συμφωνήσω με την Ρεμεντυ και με τα άλλα μέλη που σου είπαν το ίδιο.
> Δείχνεις να μην σε ενδιαφέρει ο συγκεκριμένος, αλλά να εκτελείς μια κοινωνική "υποχρέωση" που σε θέλει να έχεις σχέση, να εμφανίζεσαι με κάποιον, να μπορείς να ανήκεις σε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων (όπως οι φίλες σου πχ) που θα βγαίνετε όλοι μαζί ζευγάρια, θα πάτε διακοπές κι όλα αυτά.
> 
> Από την άλλη δείχνεις σα να φοβάσαι το σεξ. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη κατά πόσο αυτοί που στην πέφτανε ως τώρα ήταν όντως λιγούρια ή εσύ τους έβλεπες έτσι γιατί ήθελες να αποφύγεις το σεξ. Μιλάς για σχέσεις, για το πόσο θα το ήθελες κτλ αλλά αναφέρεσαι εκτός από το κοινωνικό , μόνο στο συναισθηματικό/ρομαντικό κομμάτι του θέματος, αγκαλιές, βόλτες πιασμένοι χεράκι χεράκι... ωραία είναι όλα αυτά και απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να θες να τα ζήσεις αλλά η σχέση είναι και το σεξ. Δεν αρκεί να μη μας προκαλεί αηδία ένας άνθρωπος για να θέλουμε να κάνουμε σεξ μαζί του.
> 
> Επίσης μια πιθανή εξήγηση (νομίζω στο ανέφερε η σαβαταζ καπου) είναι οτι οι άλλοι πιθανόν να αντιλαμβάνονται ότι δεν τους θες πραγματικά κι ότι απλά θες μια σχέση έτσι γενικά κι αόριστα. Γενικά οι άλλοι δεν είναι ηλίθιοι. Όπως εσύ αντιλαμβάνεσαι και λες οτι ο τάδε σε ήθελε μόνο για σεξ, με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο κι ο άλλος μπορεί να αντιλαμβανόταν ότι εσύ ήθελες μόνο τις εμπειρίες ή να τον δείξεις στις φίλες σου και για το δεύτερο δεν νομίζω να βρεθούν πολλοί πρόθυμοι. Έτσι κάπως λογικό μου ακούγεται να έλκεις τελικά κοντά σου μόνο αυτούς που θέλουν το σεξ και τέλος.


Δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει η κοπέλα. Ζητάει κάτι πολύ ξεκάθαρο και φυσιολογικό. Μια παρέα, έναν άνθρωπο αφού δεν υπάρχουν φίλες ούτε φίλοι ούτε γενικότερα άνθρωποι, ψάχνει ένα ταίρι όχι για να ξεκωλιάζεται να το πω έτσι στο σεξ όπως θα θελαν κάποιοι άλλοι αλλά μια φυσιολογική σχέση μα καλά τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβετε;

----------


## λουλούδι

> Συμφωνώ γενικά αλλά θα διαφωνήσω απόλυτα πως φοβάται το σεξ! Οτι δεν της αρεσαν αυτοι δεν σημαινει πως εχει καποιο φοβο για το σεξ!


Πρώτον little μου. Το σεξ το φοβάται και με το δίκιο της γιατί δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ, φοβάται μην δεθεί και την προδώσουν, φοβάται μην δουν το σώμα της και το σχολιάσουν, φοβάται κυρίως τα λιγούρια γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να την θέλει μόνο γι'αυτό! Οπότε δίκαια το φοβάται, δεν βρίσκω κάτι παράλογο σε αυτό! Εγώ πχ μισούσα το σεξ γι'αυτούς τους λόγους συν ότι είναι ένα μέσο να σε απατήσει κάποιος!!!!!!

----------


## little

Λουλουδι να κανω μια διευκρίνηση για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν εννοούσα σε καμια περίπτωση πως επειδη η κοπέλα εχει κιλά της αξιζει αυτη η αντιμετώπιση και συμφωνώ πως θα επρεπε να τον χωρίσει, αλλα ξερεις πολλες δεν τις νοιαζει καν αν εχουν αλλες γκομενες! 
Απλά ειπα οσα ειπα γιατι ήθελα να τονίσω πως το οτι ειναι καποια κορμαρα δεν σημαίνει πως θα της την πέσει καποιος με σοβαρό σκοπό ή για σχέση και συνήθως το αντίθετο συμβαίνει. Αυτος αφου παντρευόταν δεν νομίζω να έψαχνε για συναίσθημα σε όλες αυτες ! Απλα ηταν ένα καλό παράδειγμα :)
Οσο για το οτι οι χοντρουλες εχουν πολύ γλυκο προσωπο ισχυει σε ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό. Δεν ηθελα σε καμια περίπτωση να προσβάλω όσες έχουν περιττά κιλά με όσα έγραψα. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα ήθελα να τονίσω πως δεν ελκύουν μόνο τα μοντέλα τους άντρες και οτι πολλές φορές τις αντικειμενικά όμορφες αδύνατες πρότυπο ομορφιάς τις θέλουν ως κατάκτηση ορισμένη μερίδα λιγουριών για να έχουν να παινεύονται, ενώ μπορεί να ελκύονται από άλλον τύπο γυναίκας. Σίγουρα υπαρχει και άλλη μερίδα λιγουριών που μπορεί να κοιτάνε καθαρά το κρεβάτι και να προτιμούν πχ τις πιο εύσωμες επειδή τις θεωρούν θερμές ή επειδή οντως της θεωρούν πιο ελκυστικές. Έχουν και τα λιγούρια τις κατηγορίες τους. Ειπαμε υπαρχουν ωραια λιγούρια υπάρχουν και άσχημα, με διαφορετικά γούστα κλπ μονο μία παράμετρος παραμένει σταθερή :p

----------


## makis1984

Εχουμε γεμισει πουτ..κια και μας φαινεται περιεργο το αντιθετο. Σηψη της κοινωνιας

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει η κοπέλα. Ζητάει κάτι πολύ ξεκάθαρο και φυσιολογικό. Μια παρέα, έναν άνθρωπο αφού δεν υπάρχουν φίλες ούτε φίλοι ούτε γενικότερα άνθρωποι, ψάχνει ένα ταίρι όχι για να ξεκωλιάζεται να το πω έτσι στο σεξ όπως θα θελαν κάποιοι άλλοι αλλά μια φυσιολογική σχέση μα καλά τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβετε;


Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά μια "φυσιολογική" σχέση περιλαμβάνει και το σεξ και η θεματοθέτρια δείχνει να το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό απλά ως το μέσο για να χει τα υπόλοιπα.

Τα υπόλοιπα, ένας άνθρωπος να με καταλαβαίνει, παρέα για να βγαίνουμε, να μιλάμε κτλ μπορούν κάλλιστα να καλυφθούν κι από φιλικές σχέσεις. Αυτό που τις διαφοροποιεί από τις ερωτικές είναι το σεξ.

----------


## little

> Εχουμε γεμισει πουτ..κια και μας φαινεται περιεργο το αντιθετο. Σηψη της κοινωνιας


Πες τα! Να και ένας άντρας νορμάλ εδώ μέσα !

----------


## λουλούδι

> Λουλουδι να κανω μια διευκρίνηση για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν εννοούσα σε καμια περίπτωση πως επειδη η κοπέλα εχει κιλά της αξιζει αυτη η αντιμετώπιση και συμφωνώ πως θα επρεπε να τον χωρίσει, αλλα ξερεις πολλες δεν τις νοιαζει καν αν εχουν αλλες γκομενες! 
> Απλά ειπα οσα ειπα γιατι ήθελα να τονίσω πως το οτι ειναι καποια κορμαρα δεν σημαίνει πως θα της την πέσει καποιος με σοβαρό σκοπό ή για σχέση και συνήθως το αντίθετο συμβαίνει. Αυτος αφου παντρευόταν δεν νομίζω να έψαχνε για συναίσθημα σε όλες αυτες ! Απλα ηταν ένα καλό παράδειγμα :)
> Οσο για το οτι οι χοντρουλες εχουν πολύ γλυκο προσωπο ισχυει σε ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό. Δεν ηθελα σε καμια περίπτωση να προσβάλω όσες έχουν περιττά κιλά με όσα έγραψα. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα ήθελα να τονίσω πως δεν ελκύουν μόνο τα μοντέλα τους άντρες και οτι πολλές φορές τις αντικειμενικά όμορφες αδύνατες πρότυπο ομορφιάς τις θέλουν ως κατάκτηση ορισμένη μερίδα λιγουριών για να έχουν να παινεύονται, ενώ μπορεί να ελκύονται από άλλον τύπο γυναίκας. Σίγουρα υπαρχει και άλλη μερίδα λιγουριών που μπορεί να κοιτάνε καθαρά το κρεβάτι και να προτιμούν πχ τις πιο εύσωμες επειδή τις θεωρούν θερμές ή επειδή οντως της θεωρούν πιο ελκυστικές. Έχουν και τα λιγούρια τις κατηγορίες τους. Ειπαμε υπαρχουν ωραια λιγούρια υπάρχουν και άσχημα, με διαφορετικά γούστα κλπ μονο μία παράμετρος παραμένει σταθερή :p


Αχαχαα λιτλ μου είσαι δικιά μου εσύ!!!!!! Σε πάω!!!!!!! Δεν μου είπες μόνο για ένα πράγμα, τους άντρες που έχουν "κόμπλεξ" με την εμφάνισή τους αλλά μπορεί να είναι πολύ καλά παιδιά γι'αυτούς τι έχεις να πεις; Νομίζω είναι η καλύτερη κατηγορία γιατί δεν έχουν πολλή αυτοπεποίθηση να είναι ψωνάρες με λίγα λόγια. Πάντως τα 'πες τέλεια, και εσύ είσαι θεά!!!



> Εχουμε γεμισει πουτ..κια και μας φαινεται περιεργο το αντιθετο. Σηψη της κοινωνιας


Θα συμφωνήσω αν και τα αγόρια δεν πάνε πίσω Μάκη.....Γενικά είναι άρρωστη η κοινωνία μας.......

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν ειναι ότι θέλω κάποιον μόνο για την μόστρα. Αλλά δεν θα με χάλαγε κιόλας να με δουν με κάποιον εμφανίσιμο ,με καλή δουλειά και μορφωμένο, όπως το παιδί που αναφέρω.
Όσο να ναι έχω βαρεθεί να νιώθω Άλιεν και να με ρωτάνε όλοι γιατί είμαι μόνη μου. Οπότε λέω ότι ρίχνω χυλοπιτα σε κάποιον λιγουρης φίλες μου λένε "γιατί ρε? Έπρεπε να βγείτε" και τέτοια,λες και το έχω ανάγκη δηλαδή επειγόντως. Ναι,έχω ανάγκη μια σχέση γιατί θέλω να νιώσω αυτή την τρυφερότητα και είναι φορές που δεν αντέχω μόνη μου και θέλω να βγω με κάποιον να χαλαρώσω,να περάσω ωραία (γιατί έχω μια πιεσμενη καθημερινότητα) και είναι άδικο να βλέπω ότι οι γύρω μου περνάνε μόνο καλά ενώ εγώ δεν έχω αυτό που θελω.
Όσο για το σεξ,δεν έχω νιώσει να καίγομαι να το κάνω μαζί του, περισσότερο μια περιέργεια έχω. Αλλά αν είναι ένα μέσο για να έχω την σχέση που θέλω θα το κάνω,είτε μου αρέσει είτε όχι

----------


## λουλούδι

> Συμφωνώ γενικά αλλά θα διαφωνήσω απόλυτα πως φοβάται το σεξ! Οτι δεν της αρεσαν αυτοι δεν σημαινει πως εχει καποιο φοβο για το σεξ!


Λιτλ μου γράψε λάθος για την απάντηση που σου έδωσα πριν, ήταν τελείως φιλική, απλά δεν διάβασα καλά και νόμιζα ότι έλεγες κι εσύ ότι φοβάται το σεξ, πριν λίγο ξύπνησα (πριν 5 ώρες χιχιχι)



> Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά μια "φυσιολογική" σχέση περιλαμβάνει και το σεξ και η θεματοθέτρια δείχνει να το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό απλά ως το μέσο για να χει τα υπόλοιπα.
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα, ένας άνθρωπος να με καταλαβαίνει, παρέα για να βγαίνουμε, να μιλάμε κτλ μπορούν κάλλιστα να καλυφθούν κι από φιλικές σχέσεις. Αυτό που τις διαφοροποιεί από τις ερωτικές είναι το σεξ.


Μα δεν υπάρχουν φιλικές σχέσεις. Όλοι παντρεύονται για να έχουν τον άνθρωπό τους, ή για να έχουν έναν άνθρωπο να απατούν. :) χαχαχ

----------


## λουλούδι

> Δεν ειναι ότι θέλω κάποιον μόνο για την μόστρα. Αλλά δεν θα με χάλαγε κιόλας να με δουν με κάποιον εμφανίσιμο ,με καλή δουλειά και μορφωμένο, όπως το παιδί που αναφέρω.
> Όσο να ναι έχω βαρεθεί να νιώθω Άλιεν και να με ρωτάνε όλοι γιατί είμαι μόνη μου. Οπότε λέω ότι ρίχνω χυλοπιτα σε κάποιον λιγουρης φίλες μου λένε "γιατί ρε? Έπρεπε να βγείτε" και τέτοια,λες και το έχω ανάγκη δηλαδή επειγόντως. Ναι,έχω ανάγκη μια σχέση γιατί θέλω να νιώσω αυτή την τρυφερότητα και είναι φορές που δεν αντέχω μόνη μου και θέλω να βγω με κάποιον να χαλαρώσω,να περάσω ωραία (γιατί έχω μια πιεσμενη καθημερινότητα) και είναι άδικο να βλέπω ότι οι γύρω μου περνάνε μόνο καλά ενώ εγώ δεν έχω αυτό που θελω.
> Όσο για το σεξ,δεν έχω νιώσει να καίγομαι να το κάνω μαζί του, περισσότερο μια περιέργεια έχω. Αλλά αν είναι ένα μέσο για να έχω την σχέση που θέλω θα το κάνω,είτε μου αρέσει είτε όχι


Κοίταξε λεμονπάι μου εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω. Θέλεις να έχει μια δουλειά κτλ γιατί σου έχουν ρίξει την αυτοπεποίθηση στα τάρταρα και θες κάτι να την ανεβάσεις, λογικό. Δεν είναι και λίγο 23 χρόνια μόνη!!!!!! Και λογικό και να θες και μία παρέα και όλα, μην απολογείσαι και μην δίνεις εξηγήσεις σε αυτούς που δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν, δεν έχεις εσύ το πρόβλημα!

----------


## makis1984

Κοιτα και γω οταν ημουν νεοτερος,πριν παντρευτω, δεν ημουν καλο παιδι,με ο,τι συναπαγεται η φραση αυτη στις σχεσεις μου. Αλλα οφειλουμε να μαθαινουμε απτα λαθη μας και να " προστατευουμε" τους νεοτερους να μην κανουν αναλογα λαθη.Ισως φταιει οτι εχω και κορες και σκεφτομαι ετσι,δεν ξερω...

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν ειναι ότι θέλω κάποιον μόνο για την μόστρα. Αλλά δεν θα με χάλαγε κιόλας να με δουν με κάποιον εμφανίσιμο ,με καλή δουλειά και μορφωμένο, όπως το παιδί που αναφέρω.
> Όσο να ναι έχω βαρεθεί να νιώθω Άλιεν και να με ρωτάνε όλοι γιατί είμαι μόνη μου. Οπότε λέω ότι ρίχνω χυλοπιτα σε κάποιον λιγουρης φίλες μου λένε "γιατί ρε? Έπρεπε να βγείτε" και τέτοια,λες και το έχω ανάγκη δηλαδή επειγόντως. Ναι,έχω ανάγκη μια σχέση γιατί θέλω να νιώσω αυτή την τρυφερότητα και είναι φορές που δεν αντέχω μόνη μου και θέλω να βγω με κάποιον να χαλαρώσω,να περάσω ωραία (γιατί έχω μια πιεσμενη καθημερινότητα) και είναι άδικο να βλέπω ότι οι γύρω μου περνάνε μόνο καλά ενώ εγώ δεν έχω αυτό που θελω.
> Όσο για το σεξ,δεν έχω νιώσει να καίγομαι να το κάνω μαζί του, περισσότερο μια περιέργεια έχω. *Αλλά αν είναι ένα μέσο για να έχω την σχέση που θέλω θα το κάνω,είτε μου αρέσει είτε όχι*


Αυτό ακριβώς λέω! Το σεξ το βλέπεις απλά ως μέσο για να έχεις τα υπόλοιπα που θες ή για να μην νιώθεις άλιεν όπως λες.
Με τον συγκεκριμένο ενώ λες πως περνάς όμορφα, τον θεωρείς καλό παιδί κτλ δεν νιώθεις στην ουσία καμιά ερωτική έλξη για εκείνον.

Μου δίνεις την αίσθηση οτι περισσότερο έχεις ανάγκη από παρέες και φιλίες καθώς και λίγο περισσότερο χρόνο με τον εαυτό σου ώστε να αρχίσεις να τον γουστάρεις και να ξεφύγεις από όλες αυτές τις κοινωνικές παπαριές, παρά για ερωτική σχέση. Δεν είναι παράξενο που κι εκείνος δεν κάνει κίνηση. Προφανώς δεν του δίνεις κανένα ερωτικό σημάδι όχι γιατί είσαι άπειρη αλλά γιατί όντως δεν υπάρχει ερωτική επιθυμία.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ε δεν μπορώ άλλο,πραγματικά! Και τώρα ας πούμε που δεν κυλάει το πράγμα και απαντουσε με φατσούλες έχω απελπιστει τελείως. Φοβάμαι να στέλνω μήπως φανώ βαρετή,ενοχλητική και ένα σωρό άλλα. Δεν μπορώ να το ευχαριστηθω γιατί φοβάμαι να ενθουσιαστω μήπως απογοητευτω πάλι και δεν καταλήξει πουθενά. Και τότε ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω. Θέλω να σηκωθώ να φύγω από εκεί πέρα και αν δεν καταφέρω να έχω αυτόν που θέλω θα το κανω

----------


## elisabet

> Κοιτα και γω οταν ημουν νεοτερος,πριν παντρευτω, δεν ημουν καλο παιδι,με ο,τι συναπαγεται η φραση αυτη στις σχεσεις μου. Αλλα οφειλουμε να μαθαινουμε απτα λαθη μας και να " προστατευουμε" τους νεοτερους να μην κανουν αναλογα λαθη.Ισως φταιει οτι εχω και κορες και σκεφτομαι ετσι,δεν ξερω...


Ε ναι λογικό...πηδάμε όσο μπορούμε αλλά μετά μη τυχόν και μας πηδήξει κανείς τις κόρες.

----------


## elisabet

> Ε δεν μπορώ άλλο,πραγματικά! Και τώρα ας πούμε που δεν κυλάει το πράγμα και απαντουσε με φατσούλες έχω απελπιστει τελείως. Φοβάμαι να στέλνω μήπως φανώ βαρετή,ενοχλητική και ένα σωρό άλλα. Δεν μπορώ να το ευχαριστηθω γιατί φοβάμαι να ενθουσιαστω μήπως απογοητευτω πάλι και δεν καταλήξει πουθενά. Και τότε ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω. Θέλω να σηκωθώ να φύγω από εκεί πέρα και αν δεν καταφέρω να έχω αυτόν που θέλω θα το κανω


Απαντούσε με φατσούλες γιατί μάλλον κι εκείνος ντρεπόταν και δεν είχε τι να πει. Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Αν σε έγραφε δεν θα απαντούσε καθόλου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Όσο για την κίνηση θα την κάνω από εδώ και στο εξής. Πρέπει να βρω κουράγιο να το ρισκάρω

----------


## Lemonpie5

Πφ μακάρι να είναι αυτό. Δεν μπορώ άλλο να νιώθω ανεπιθυμητη

----------


## λουλούδι

> Κοιτα και γω οταν ημουν νεοτερος,πριν παντρευτω, δεν ημουν καλο παιδι,με ο,τι συναπαγεται η φραση αυτη στις σχεσεις μου. Αλλα οφειλουμε να μαθαινουμε απτα λαθη μας και να " προστατευουμε" τους νεοτερους να μην κανουν αναλογα λαθη.Ισως φταιει οτι εχω και κορες και σκεφτομαι ετσι,δεν ξερω...


Τώρα εδώ θα γίνω κακούλα και θα συμφωνήσω με την ελισάβετ.......μάθε από τα λάθη σου και φέρσου καλά στην γυναίκα σου πριν να είναι αργά.......δεν είναι αντικείμενα οι γυναίκες, χαίρομαι που το κατάλαβες ότι έχουμε και εμείς ψυχή έστω και αργά........




> Αυτό ακριβώς λέω! Το σεξ το βλέπεις απλά ως μέσο για να έχεις τα υπόλοιπα που θες ή για να μην νιώθεις άλιεν όπως λες.
> Με τον συγκεκριμένο ενώ λες πως περνάς όμορφα, τον θεωρείς καλό παιδί κτλ δεν νιώθεις στην ουσία καμιά ερωτική έλξη για εκείνον.
> 
> Μου δίνεις την αίσθηση οτι περισσότερο έχεις ανάγκη από παρέες και φιλίες καθώς και λίγο περισσότερο χρόνο με τον εαυτό σου ώστε να αρχίσεις να τον γουστάρεις και να ξεφύγεις από όλες αυτές τις κοινωνικές παπαριές, παρά για ερωτική σχέση. Δεν είναι παράξενο που κι εκείνος δεν κάνει κίνηση. Προφανώς δεν του δίνεις κανένα ερωτικό σημάδι όχι γιατί είσαι άπειρη αλλά γιατί όντως δεν υπάρχει ερωτική επιθυμία.


Ελισάβετ μου, τώρα συμφωνώ μαζί σου....όντως έχει ανάγκη από ανθρώπους αλλά επειδή φιλίες δεν υπάρχουν για μένα....καλύτερα να ψάξει να βρει το άλλο της μισό βάζοντας τα δυνατά της........να μην αφήνει ευκαιρίες να πάνε χαμένες και να γνωρίζει συνεχώς κόσμο!!!!! Αυτά έχω να τη συμβουλέψω εγώ, συν ότι είναι μικρή ακόμα και έχει όοολη τη ζωή μπροστά της!!!!




> Ε δεν μπορώ άλλο,πραγματικά! Και τώρα ας πούμε που δεν κυλάει το πράγμα και απαντουσε με φατσούλες έχω απελπιστει τελείως. Φοβάμαι να στέλνω μήπως φανώ βαρετή,ενοχλητική και ένα σωρό άλλα. Δεν μπορώ να το ευχαριστηθω γιατί φοβάμαι να ενθουσιαστω μήπως απογοητευτω πάλι και δεν καταλήξει πουθενά. Και τότε ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω. Θέλω να σηκωθώ να φύγω από εκεί πέρα και αν δεν καταφέρω να έχω αυτόν που θέλω θα το κανω


"Άκου" λεμονπάι, μπορείς να μην απογοητεύεσαι και ας έχεις περάσει πολλά με τη μοναξιά και με χάλια ανθρώπους από ότι κατάλαβα και να ελπίζεις και να σκέφτεσαι ότι είσαι ακόμα μικρή και έχεις μια ζωή μπροστά σου; Σε καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις αλλά όσο κολλάς με χάλια άτομα αφήνεις και άλλο χρόνο να περάσει έτσι.........Κάνε αυτά που είπα πιο πάνω.......

----------


## elisabet

> Πφ μακάρι να είναι αυτό. Δεν μπορώ άλλο να νιώθω ανεπιθυμητη


Δεν είσαι ανεπιθύμητη. Τα μηνύματα που τους στέλνεις εσύ, αυτά λαμβάνεις πίσω.
Αν εσύ καταλάβαινες ότι ο άλλος απέναντί σου δεν σε ποθεί αλλά περισσότερο θέλει να τον δουν οι άλλοι με γυναίκα και γιαυτό είναι μαζί σου, θα σου άρεσε;

----------


## λουλούδι

> Πφ μακάρι να είναι αυτό. Δεν μπορώ άλλο να νιώθω ανεπιθυμητη


Δεν είσαι ανεπιθύμητη, είσαι το πιο γλυκό κοριτσάκι του κόσμου και σταμάτα να δίνεις ευκαιρίες σε άτομα που δεν το αξίζουν!!!! Τόσα χρόνια είχα γνωρίσει και καλά άτομα που μου έδιναν καλές συμβουλές και πάντα κόλλαγα με τους μαλάκες και τις μαλακισμένες!!!!!!! Ξέρεις πόσες ευκαιρίες έχασα σε φιλίες και τώρα πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν άντε να μου το βγάλεις από το μυαλό που άφηνα ανθρώπους που μου κάναν καλό όπως εγώ και η λιτλ και η ελισάβετ σε σένα για ανθρώπους που δεν άξιζαν ούτε για φτύσιμο!!!!!!!!!! Σπατάλησα τη ζωή μου έτσι, ξύπναααααααααα άλλαξε παρέες σε χαλάνε.

----------


## makis1984

elisabet ολοι κανουμε λαθη και οφειλουμε να τα αναγνωριζουμε. Αλλα και γιους να ειχα ή αν αποκτησω ποτε , θα τους συμβουλευα να σεβονται τον εαυτο τους, το σωμα τους και τον ανθρωπο που εχουν διπλα τους. Εγω μεγαλωσα με εναν πατερα που οταν με εβλεπε με μια κοπελα για καιρο , μου λεγε να την χωρισω και να βρω αλλη. Μη βγαζεις ευκολα συμερασματα παντως

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ζωή δεν έχω σε αυτό το κωλομερος που ζω,για αυτό προσπαθώ να βάλω λεφτά στην άκρη να φύγω. Και ακριβώς επειδή το προσπαθώ αυτό πιέζομαι,κουράζομαι και θέλω κι εγώ καλοπέραση. 
Δεν μπορώ να βλέπω τους άλλους να κάνουν την ζωή τους και εμένα να με αφήνουν στην απ' έξω και να με αποκόπτουν και από συζητήσεις,όταν λένε τα προσωπικά τους. Επίσης μου λείπει όλη αυτή η τρυφερότητα και επειδή ζω σε ένα περιβάλλον που οι γύρω μου έχουν μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις και κάνουν πολλά πράγματα μαζί ,δεν κρύβω ότι ζηλεύω και θα ήθελα κι εγώ κάποιον να περνάω καλα,κι ας μην είμαι καψούρα. Απλά να με κάνει να νιώθω ωραια

----------


## little

> Ε ναι λογικό...πηδάμε όσο μπορούμε αλλά μετά μη τυχόν και μας πηδήξει κανείς τις κόρες.


χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## makis1984

lemonpie βαλε αλφα να δεις πως μπορεις να βγαλεις λεφτα και να φυγεις απτο μερος που ζεις

----------


## elisabet

> elisabet ολοι κανουμε λαθη και οφειλουμε να τα αναγνωριζουμε. Αλλα και γιους να ειχα ή αν αποκτησω ποτε , θα τους συμβουλευα να σεβονται τον εαυτο τους, το σωμα τους και τον ανθρωπο που εχουν διπλα τους. Εγω μεγαλωσα με εναν πατερα που οταν με εβλεπε με μια κοπελα για καιρο , μου λεγε να την χωρισω και να βρω αλλη. Μη βγαζεις ευκολα συμερασματα παντως


Δεν έβγαλα εγώ εύκολα συμπεράσματα, εσύ το έκανες όταν είπες πως έχουμε γεμίσει πουτανάκια.
Από πότε είναι πουτανάκι μια γυναίκα που γουστάρει τον άνθρωπο της και θέλει να κάνουν σεξ; Είναι πουτανιά να ποθείς κάποιον;

Εδώ η κοπέλα λέει ξεκάθαρα πως δεν γουστάρει να κάνει σεξ, απλά δεν της προκαλεί κι αηδία, κάτι σαν αγγαρεία δηλαδή απλά για να νιώσει αποδεκτή στον κύκλο της και στον εαυτό της και εσύ ήρθες να μας πεις πως έχουμε γεμίσει πουτανάκια και γιαυτό μας φαίνεται παράξενο.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Elisabet για να είμαι ειλικρινής...αν ο συγκεκριμένος με ήθελε απλά και μόνο για να κάνει κάτι επειδή θέλει εμπειρίες δεν θα με πείραζε,από την στιγμή που θα αποκτούσαμε σχέση. Στο κάτω κάτω κι εγώ τις εμπειρίες θέλω και να ζήσω και κάποια συναισθήματα όπως ασφάλεια,συντροφικότητα, αυτοπεποίθηση

----------


## elisabet

> Ζωή δεν έχω σε αυτό το κωλομερος που ζω,για αυτό προσπαθώ να βάλω λεφτά στην άκρη να φύγω. Και ακριβώς επειδή το προσπαθώ αυτό πιέζομαι,κουράζομαι και θέλω κι εγώ καλοπέραση. 
> Δεν μπορώ να βλέπω τους άλλους να κάνουν την ζωή τους και εμένα να με αφήνουν στην απ' έξω και να με αποκόπτουν και από συζητήσεις,όταν λένε τα προσωπικά τους. Επίσης μου λείπει όλη αυτή η τρυφερότητα και επειδή ζω σε ένα περιβάλλον που οι γύρω μου έχουν μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις και κάνουν πολλά πράγματα μαζί ,δεν κρύβω ότι ζηλεύω και θα ήθελα κι εγώ κάποιον να περνάω καλα,κι ας μην είμαι καψούρα. Απλά να με κάνει να νιώθω ωραια


Κορίτσι μου καλοπέραση δεν είναι μόνο να έχεις σχέση! Μπορείς να καλοπερνάς και χωρίς να έχεις σχέση και να χαίρεσαι την ζωή σου μέχρι να βρεις κάποιον που όντως θα τον γουστάρεις.
Εσύ δέχεσαι μια απίστευτη καταπίεση ακριβώς επειδή το περιβάλλον σου είναι όπως είναι και όλες οι φίλες σου έχουν σχέσεις και σε έχουν πείσει πως είσαι άλιεν που εσύ δεν έχεις!
Εχεις όλη την ζωή μπροστά σου! Το να θες να πειραματιστείς με το σεξ, να δοκιμάσεις τον εαυτό σου και να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που θες, δεν το βρίσκω καθόλου κακό φυσικά και καλά θα κάνεις να το τολμήσεις εφόσον αυτό θες. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να σου πω είναι να μην το κάνεις για τους λάθους λόγους για να μην απογοητευτείς.

----------


## little

> Δεν έβγαλα εγώ εύκολα συμπεράσματα, εσύ το έκανες όταν είπες πως έχουμε γεμίσει πουτανάκια.
> Από πότε είναι πουτανάκι μια γυναίκα που γουστάρει τον άνθρωπο της και θέλει να κάνουν σεξ; Είναι πουτανιά να ποθείς κάποιον;
> 
> Εδώ η κοπέλα λέει ξεκάθαρα πως δεν γουστάρει να κάνει σεξ, απλά δεν της προκαλεί κι αηδία, κάτι σαν αγγαρεία δηλαδή απλά για να νιώσει αποδεκτή στον κύκλο της και στον εαυτό της και εσύ ήρθες να μας πεις πως έχουμε γεμίσει πουτανάκια και γιαυτό μας φαίνεται παράξενο.


Εδω ειμαι με τον makis1984. Nομίζω πως το ειπε επειδη η Lemon ειπε πως ντρεπεται που ειναι παρθενα! Και εννοούσε πως σε εναν κοσμο με πουτ@νακια μας φαινεται παράξενο που καποια ειναι παρθενα-σεμνη.

----------


## makis1984

> Δεν έβγαλα εγώ εύκολα συμπεράσματα, εσύ το έκανες όταν είπες πως έχουμε γεμίσει πουτανάκια.
> Από πότε είναι πουτανάκι μια γυναίκα που γουστάρει τον άνθρωπο της και θέλει να κάνουν σεξ; Είναι πουτανιά να ποθείς κάποιον;
> 
> Εδώ η κοπέλα λέει ξεκάθαρα πως δεν γουστάρει να κάνει σεξ, απλά δεν της προκαλεί κι αηδία, κάτι σαν αγγαρεία δηλαδή απλά για να νιώσει αποδεκτή στον κύκλο της και στον εαυτό της και εσύ ήρθες να μας πεις πως έχουμε γεμίσει πουτανάκια και γιαυτό μας φαίνεται παράξενο.


Δεν κατεταξα την κοπελα σε αυτη την κατηγορια ,λαθος καταλαβες. Ισα ισα εννοουσα οτι δεν υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις σαν αυτες. Μα ακομα δεν εχει κανει σεξ ,πως να θεωρηθει πουτ..κι;;;;

----------


## elisabet

> Elisabet για να είμαι ειλικρινής...αν ο συγκεκριμένος με ήθελε απλά και μόνο για να κάνει κάτι επειδή θέλει εμπειρίες δεν θα με πείραζε,από την στιγμή που θα αποκτούσαμε σχέση. Στο κάτω κάτω κι εγώ τις εμπειρίες θέλω και να ζήσω και κάποια συναισθήματα όπως ασφάλεια,συντροφικότητα, αυτοπεποίθηση


Ε τότε έπεσες διάνα! Γιατί κι ο συγκεκριμένος άπειρος φαίνεται και είναι η ιδανική περίπτωση μάλλον για σένα. Απο ότι δείχνει ούτε εκείνος έχει εμπειρία, μάλλον τις ίδιες ανασφάλειες με σένα μοιράζεται, οπότε μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις μαζί του για να πάψεις να νιώθεις τόσο άσχημα με τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Απογοητεύομαι κάθε μέρα που δεν μιλάμε και κάθε φορά που αργεί να μου απαντήσει. Έχω γίνει ανυπόμονη πλέον και δεν μπορώ να περιμένω μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα. 
Επίσης επειδή βλέπω τους γύρω μου από την εφηβεία τους σε αυτή την φάση και να κάνουν σχέσεις εγώ νιώθω περίεργα που δεν το έχω αποκτήσει ακόμα αυτό. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω άλλη υπομονή. Συνέχεια αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είναι βαρετή και η ζωή μου είναι άδεια για αυτό δεν με πλησιάζει κανείς για κάτι παραπανω

----------


## makis1984

> Εδω ειμαι με τον makis1984. Nομίζω πως το ειπε επειδη η Lemon ειπε πως ντρεπεται που ειναι παρθενα! Και εννοούσε πως σε εναν κοσμο με πουτ@νακια μας φαινεται παράξενο που καποια ειναι παρθενα-σεμνη.


Μπραβο βρε litlle,εσυ με καταλαβες.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Elisabet για αυτό λέω πως είναι η ιδανική ευκαιρία και δεν θέλω να την χάσω. Επίσης το έχω βάλει σαν στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν κατεταξα την κοπελα σε αυτη την κατηγορια ,λαθος καταλαβες. Ισα ισα εννοουσα οτι δεν υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις σαν αυτες. Μα ακομα δεν εχει κανει σεξ ,πως να θεωρηθει πουτ..κι;;;;


Κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες. Εσύ δεν κατάλαβες τι έλεγα εγώ προφανώς.
Τεσπα, δεν πειράζει, δεν θα συνεννοηθούμε.

----------


## elisabet

> Elisabet για αυτό λέω πως είναι η ιδανική ευκαιρία και δεν θέλω να την χάσω. Επίσης το έχω βάλει σαν στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου


Ωραία, εγώ σου λέω προχώρα λοιπόν!
Απλά να είσαι συνειδητοποιημένη για τους λόγους για τους οποίους το κάνεις ώστε να μην απογοητευτείς.
Αν είναι απλά η εμπειρία το θέμα, αυτό μπορείς να το αποκτήσεις μαζί του, δείχνει ιδανική περίπτωση. Αν ήταν κανένας περπατημένος κτλ θα είχε κάνει πέρα τόσο καιρό που βγαίνετε και δεν προχωράτε.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Εγώ θέλω να προχωρήσω αλλά δεν μπορώ πια να τον περιμένω να πάρει μπρος. Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να προχωρήσει γρήγορα?

----------


## makis1984

Στειλου ενα μηνυμα. "Σε θελω εδω και τωρα. " Απλα πραματα

----------


## λουλούδι

> Στειλου ενα μηνυμα. "Σε θελω εδω και τωρα. " Απλα πραματα


Ναι σωστό, συμφωνώ με τον Μάκη.....Αν τον θες πραγματικά μην κολώνεις βασιζόμενη ότι μπορεί να φας απόρριψη....

----------


## makis1984

Δεν διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες και εχω καποια κενα.
Το παιδι σου αρεσει; Εχεις γενικα σεξουαλικες ορμες; Ή απλα για να γινει...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν είναι ότι θέλω πραγματικά αυτόν καθεαυτό. Αν δεν ήμουν σε αυτή τη φάση μπορεί να μην τον προσεχα ιδιαίτερα.
Απλά θέλω να ζήσω όλη την φάση μιας σχέσης από την αρχή . Αυτός δεν απαντάει και στέλνει φατσούλες όταν λέω κάτι πιο ασυνήθιστο και θα απαντήσει σε αυτό το μήνυμα? Είμαι χάλια από χθες και η αυτοπεποίθηση έχει πέσει στα ταρταρα

----------


## Lemonpie5

Makis1984 δεν είμαι ερωτευμένη,απλά όπως είπε και μια κοπέλα παραπάνω είναι η ιδανική περίπτωση για εμένα. Είναι όμορφος,με καλή δουλειά,μορφωμένος, δεν έχει πολλές εμπειρίες και υποθέτει φαντάζομαι πως ούτε εγώ έχω και δεν έχω να ξαναφτιάξω την εικόνα μου από την αρχή ούτε να πω ψέματα. Επίσης νιώθω ασφάλεια γιατί τον ξέρω.
Όπως είπα και πριν δεν επιθυμώ διακαώς να κάνω σεξ μαζί του,δεν το έχω σκεφτεί ακόμα αυτό. Ας δούμε πώς θα τον πλησιάσω για αρχή και αυτά τα βλέπουμε. Απλά δεν νιώθω να με απωθει

----------


## makis1984

765678878988

----------


## Xfactor

λεμονοπιτα καλημέρα...τι εγινε σου απαντησε ο γοης?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Απαντούσε με φατσούλες και δεν ήξερα τι να πω και σταμάτησε η συζητηση

----------


## Xfactor

> Απαντούσε με φατσούλες και δεν ήξερα τι να πω και σταμάτησε η συζητηση


δεν θα ειχε ορεξη να μιλησει..η δεν εχει παει ποτε με γυναικα και είναι πολύ ντροπαλος και δεν ξερει να μιλησει....

----------


## Lemonpie5

Έχει πάει με γυναίκα.
Αλλά μπορεί να ήταν και έξω εκείνη την ωρα

----------


## Xfactor

> Έχει πάει με γυναίκα.
> Αλλά μπορεί να ήταν και έξω εκείνη την ωρα


εσυ μην πτοείσαι....
ο λογος που εισαι ετσι..είναι επειδή δεν εχεις γνωρισει τον καταλληλο...εάν τον ειχες γνωρισει θα ειχες "λυθει"
ναι μπορει να ηταν κ εξω....
είναι εκτος του χωριου?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι. Και δεν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο,βαρέθηκα.
Θέλω να αποκτήσω κι εγώ προσωπική ζωή

----------


## Xfactor

> Ναι. Και δεν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο,βαρέθηκα.
> Θέλω να αποκτήσω κι εγώ προσωπική ζωή


ναι θα αποκτησεις...στο ξαναειπα εισαι νεα.....
μην σε παιρνει από κατω όμως..αυτο είναι το χειροτερο...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν μπορώ να μην με παίρνει από κάτω. Βλέπω τις φίλες μου που έχουν σχέσεις από τα 15 και εγώ είμαι 23 και έχω λιγότερες εμπειρίες κι από 15χρονο!!! Και εκείνες απέκτησαν αυτόν που ήθελαν,εγώ γιατί να απογοητεύομαι μονίμως όταν αργεί και να αμφιβάλλω για τον εαυτό μου? Αγχώνομαι και πιστεύω ότι είμαι βαρετή,άσχετη από φλερτ και αδιάφορη. Θέλω να κάνω σχέση να τα ξεπεράσω όλα αυτά και να ηρεμησω

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν μπορώ να μην με παίρνει από κάτω. Βλέπω τις φίλες μου που έχουν σχέσεις από τα 15 και εγώ είμαι 23 και έχω λιγότερες εμπειρίες κι από 15χρονο!!! Και εκείνες απέκτησαν αυτόν που ήθελαν,εγώ γιατί να απογοητεύομαι μονίμως όταν αργεί και να αμφιβάλλω για τον εαυτό μου? Αγχώνομαι και πιστεύω ότι είμαι βαρετή,άσχετη από φλερτ και αδιάφορη. Θέλω να κάνω σχέση να τα ξεπεράσω όλα αυτά και να ηρεμησω


λοιπον επειδή εχεις φαγωθεί με το να αποκτησεις εμπειριες...και δεν θελεις να σε πολυελκυει ο άλλος..
μπες τοτε σε μια γνωριμιαμ εφαρμογών και βρες έναν που να σου αρεσει εστω και σε αποσταση (όχι 600χιλ) και μιλησε μαζι του και αμα δεις κανεναν που να σε ενδιαφερει κανονισε να βρεθειται
δεν εισαι βαρετη επειδή δεν εχεις εμπειριες από σχεσεις...αυτό είναι επειδή δεν εχεις αυτοεκτιμηση και νομιζεις ότι χρειαζεσαι καποιον αλλον

----------


## Lemonpie5

Έχω μπει πολλές φορές σε τέτοιες εφαρμογές και μόνο σοβαρά άτομα δεν υπάρχουν εκεί μέσα. Εξάλλου προτιμότερο θεωρώ να κάνω κάτι με έναν γνωστό παρά με κάποιον μέσω εφαρμογής. Άλλο είναι να ξέρεις ότι σε αποδέχεται κάποιος που σε ξέρει χρόνια παρά κάποιος που τον γνώρισες πρόσφατα και πιστεύει για σένα πράγματα που απέχουν από την πραγματικότητα

----------


## Lemonpie5

Επίσης μου έχει καρφωθεί με τον συγκεκριμένο,το έχω βάλει στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου. Θα είναι μεγαλη ικανοποίηση να με δουν μαζί του

----------


## Xfactor

> Έχω μπει πολλές φορές σε τέτοιες εφαρμογές και μόνο σοβαρά άτομα δεν υπάρχουν εκεί μέσα. Εξάλλου προτιμότερο θεωρώ να κάνω κάτι με έναν γνωστό παρά με κάποιον μέσω εφαρμογής. Άλλο είναι να ξέρεις ότι σε αποδέχεται κάποιος που σε ξέρει χρόνια παρά κάποιος που τον γνώρισες πρόσφατα και πιστεύει για σένα πράγματα που απέχουν από την πραγματικότητα


ε τι να κανεις με γνωστο? αφου το εχεις πει δεκάδες φορες ότι με κανεναν γνωστο δεν σου κανει κουκου...
ας πιστευει ότι θελει...λογικο είναι να παρει χρονο μεχρι να σε μαθει ο άλλος...
ναι ισχυει ότι δεν υποαρχουν σοβαρα ατομα 1 στα 10 θα πετυχεις σοβαρο...
αλλα εφόσον μου λες δεν υπαρχουν ατομα στο χωριο σου..επεισης οι γκομενοι των φιλων σου δεν φερνουν αλλα αγορια σοβαρα...ε πως αλλιως θα γνωρίσεις?
η πρεπει να αρχισεις να πηγαίνεις σε κανα κλαμπακι με τις φιλες σου χωρις τα αγορια τους ολο και καποιος θα σε πλησιασει...
εκει στην καφετερια που δουλευεις δεν ερχεται κανενα αγορι που να σ αρεσει?

----------


## makis1984

> Επίσης μου έχει καρφωθεί με τον συγκεκριμένο,το έχω βάλει στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου. Θα είναι μεγαλη ικανοποίηση να με δουν μαζί του


Σου εστειλα π.μ.

----------


## little

> Και για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε μερικες έννοιες. 
> Λιγουρι δεν ειναι καποιος που εχει καιρο να κανει σεξ, η δεν εχει κανει ποτε σεξ, η δεν εχει κοπελα, η δεν βρισκει κοπελα.
> Λιγουρι ειναι αυτος που τρεχει με την γλώσσα εξω και την πεφτει δεξια κι αριστερα σαν κ@#$/ νος σκυλος μηπως ριξει καμια κοπελα και πηδηξει.
> Μπορει να την πεφτει μονο σε ομορφες, δεν εχει να κανει. Χιλοπιτες μαζευει με το κιλο παντως, ασχετα με τις φαντασιώσεις που εχει οτι μετραει σαν ανδρας, πισω απο μια οθονη...
> 
> Ο κανονας της ημερας:
> Οι άνδρες που μετρανε ΠΟΤΕ δεν παινευονται για τα προσοντα τους η για τις επιτυχιες τους στις γυναικες.
> Μονο τα λιγουρια παινευονται μονα τους..


Επισήμανση!

----------


## Xfactor

> Επισήμανση!


διαφωνω στα περισσοτερα...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Επισήμανση!


Αααχαχαχ σωστός.......
Συμφωνώ ότι της λείπει αυτοεκτίμηση της λεμονπάι και λογικό όταν είναι μόνη της......

----------


## Lemonpie5

Η λύση που σκέφτομαι είναι να αλλάξω τόπο διαμονής αν δεν πάει καλά το πράγμα με αυτον

----------


## Xfactor

> Η λύση που σκέφτομαι είναι να αλλάξω τόπο διαμονής αν δεν πάει καλά το πράγμα με αυτον


εγω σου ειπα πρωτα τι πρεπει να κανεις...παρε 5 μερες αδεια ν πας καπου να ξεσκασεις

----------


## λουλούδι

> Η λύση που σκέφτομαι είναι να αλλάξω τόπο διαμονής αν δεν πάει καλά το πράγμα με αυτον


Να αλλάξεις ναι!!!!!!! Αν αυτό είναι η λύση κυνήγα το.......γενικά μην κάθεσαι άπραγη, ψάξ'το μέχρι να βρεις τον κατάλληλο!!!!!!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Αχ μου έστειλε τώρα τελικά!!! Δεν το πιστευω

----------


## λουλούδι

> Αχ μου έστειλε τώρα τελικά!!! Δεν το πιστευω


Μπράβο, ωραία! Του είπες ότι τον θες;

----------


## Xfactor

> Αχ μου έστειλε τώρα τελικά!!! Δεν το πιστευω


ηρθε η ωρα να κανεις την κινηση σου...τι σ εστειλε? τι κανεις και αυτά?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι και να κανονίσουμε για το πότε ακριβώς θα βρεθουμε

----------


## Xfactor

> Ναι και να κανονίσουμε για το πότε ακριβώς θα βρεθουμε


του ειπες και ένα μου ελειψες που εχω καιρο να σε δω?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Προτιμώ να πω κάτι τέτοιο από κοντά,γιατί φοβάμαι ότι αν το πω σε μήνυμα θα κάνει εκατό ώρες να απαντήσει και θα απελπιστω

----------


## savatage

> Προτιμώ να πω κάτι τέτοιο από κοντά,γιατί φοβάμαι ότι αν το πω σε μήνυμα θα κάνει εκατό ώρες να απαντήσει και θα απελπιστω


Αμα το πεις με μηνυμα, θα σου ερθει στο ραντεβου ηδη ψημενος. Θα καταλαβει οτι αυτη τη φορα δε βρισκεστε φιλικα

----------


## λουλούδι

Ναι όντως λέμονπάι παίξτο λίγο δύσκολη ανάλογα τι τύπος είναι. Άστον να κάνει αυτός το πρώτο βήμα και άμα δεις ότι είναι ντροπαλός κάντο εσύ. Αλλά άμα είναι ψωνάρα μακρυά. Ή τσάκισέ του την αυτοπεποίθηση. Εμένα προσωπικά με απωθούν οι ψωνάρες χαχαχαχα

----------


## Lemonpie5

Κι εμένα με απωθουν απίστευτα
Προτιμώ εκείνους με χαμηλότερο προφιλ

----------


## λουλούδι

Λεμονπάι μου μην νομίζεις ότι οι άντρες είναι καλύτεροι από μας. Απλά έχουν πάρει το κολλάι και είναι ψωνάρες οι περισσότεροι όχι όλοι επειδή τους το έχουμε επιτρέψει εμείς δυστυχώς. Δεν θα σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά. Θα σκέφτεσαι ότι αυτός αν είναι ψωνάρα αυτός έχει το πρόβλημα όχι εσύ. Αυτός είναι προβληματικός χιχιχιχ εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται λέει και εσύ το παίζεις γκόμενος (α). Θα είσαι ψύχραιμη δεν θα του δείχνεις ότι τον θες και θα έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση. Αν είναι καλό παιδί βέβαια θα πέσει κι άλλο η αυτοπεποίθησή του και θα χάσεις το παιχνίδι οπότε δες αυτό πρώτα αν είναι ψωνάρα ή απλά ντροπαλός. Υπάρχουν και οι δύο κατηγορίες αντρών. Σου είπα τι θα κάνεις.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν νομίζω ότι με παίρνει να κάνω την δύσκολη

----------


## λουλούδι

Τότε ή είναι καλό παιδί ή σε θέλει μόνο για το σεξ. Αυτό πιστεύω. Δεν ξέρω κιόλας ας μας πει και κανένας άλλος μια ειλκρινή άποψη θέλουμε όμως.

----------


## Xfactor

να ρωτησω κατι γιατι πρεπει να διαγραφεις τα μηνυματα εάν φτασουν έναν αριθμο αλλιως δεν μπορεις να στειλεις και να δεχτεις?>

----------


## Lemonpie5

Εγώ δεν θέλω ούτε να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν του αρέσω

----------


## Xfactor

> Εγώ δεν θέλω ούτε να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν του αρέσω


ε καλα χαλαρωσε κ εσυ δεν είναι ο τελευταίος αντρας στην γη :P

----------


## savatage

> να ρωτησω κατι γιατι πρεπει να διαγραφεις τα μηνυματα εάν φτασουν έναν αριθμο αλλιως δεν μπορεις να στειλεις και να δεχτεις?>


Εχει πολυ μικρο χωρο στο ινμποξ, οριο τα 50. Αν θελεις εχει επιλογη να τα κανεις download πριν τα διαγραψεις.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Για εμένα είναι η τελευταία ευκαιρία. Μετά θα πρέπει να αρχίσω τα πάντα από την αρχή και δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να περιμένω αλλο

----------


## Xfactor

> Εχει πολυ μικρο χωρο στο ινμποξ, οριο τα 50. Αν θελεις εχει επιλογη να τα κανεις download πριν τα διαγραψεις.


όχι δν θελω ντοαουν λοαντ....θενξ απλα το ειχα απ[ορια

----------


## λουλούδι

Μήπως του αρέσεις και είναι ντροπαλός;

----------


## Xfactor

> Για εμένα είναι η τελευταία ευκαιρία. Μετά θα πρέπει να αρχίσω τα πάντα από την αρχή και δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να περιμένω αλλο


ε τοσο καιρο περιμενες..δεν είναι τιποτα...αμα περιμενεις και λιγο ακομα.....
θα δειξει κατσε να δεις τι θα γινει με αυτόν....εγω πιστευω πως στα ιδια με εσενα είναι και αυτος...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ακριβώς επειδή έκανα τόσο καιρό υπομονή δεν μπορώ άλλο. Και τώρα είμαι και πιο μεγάλη και έχω περισσότερες συναισθηματικές αναγκες

----------


## λουλούδι

Έχεις μήνυμα λεμονπάι

----------


## Lemonpie5

Οκ το είδα και απάντησα ;)
Πάντως έχω αγχωθει παρά πολύ,σε σημείο να ανακατευομαι

----------


## andreas86

> Λοιπόν, πέρα από την πλάκα, να πω και εγώ την άποψή μου, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με little. Μπράβο κορίτσι μου, του τα είπες πολύ ωραία του Xfactor που έχει μια αυτοπεποίθηση από εδώ μέχρι την Αμερική. Όπα ρε ψώνιο Xfactor, χαλάρωσε λίγο, δεν είσαι και ο Θεός, λίγη ταπεινότητα δεν βλάπτει! Γι'αυτό λες ότι οι γυναίκες μέχρι τα 30 είναι μόνο για πήδημα; Ωραίες απόψεις, επιπέδου!!!!!!!!! Τεσπα. Όσο για τη σαβατατζ πάλι έβγαλε τη χολή της, εύγε κορίτσι μου, πόσο δείχνει ότι ζηλεύεις τις εμφανίσιμες!!!!!!!
> Και όσο για τον Αντρέα, τα ξαναείπαμε, δεν μου αρέσει που λες την κοπέλα απελπισμένη δημόσια αν και το ξέρω ότι το λες με την καλή σου την καρδιά και όχι με κακό σκοπό, ωστόσο είναι προσβολή να το λες δημόσια, τεσπα, δεν το κανες επίτηδες γι'αυτό δεν σου τη λέω απλά να προσέχουμε λίγο τι λέμε και σε ποιόν το λέμε. Λίγη ευγένεια δεν βλάπτει εσείς οι άλλοι δύο, το 'χετε παραγ...... το θέμα......
> Συμφωνώ τώρα ότι είναι θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης όλα, κάποιος που είναι ψωνάρα θα κοιτάξει μία χωρίς ψεγάδι, δεν πάει να είναι και ο Κουασιμόδο, δεν λέω ότι ο Xfactor είναι άσχημος, μπορεί να είναι πολύ κούκλος αλλά σόρρυ για μένα έχεις σαπίλα όταν βάζεις τον εαυτό σου τόσο ψηλά χωρίς να το αξίζεις κιόλας αφού τις έχεις όλες για π..... χωρίς να το αξίζουν. Αλλά υπάρχουν και τριχωτοί παχουλοί που κοιτάνε τις όμορφες οπότε η αυτοπεποίθηση ξεκάθαρα δεν είναι θέμα εμφάνισης, απλά το σπρώχνει λίγο. Και τέλος, όντως, στις όμορφες δεν την πέφτουν τα καλά αγόρια γιατί πιστεύουν ότι θα πληγωθούν αφού έχουν χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση όπως ο Αντρέας και τις θεωρούν άπιαστο όνειρο που λέει και το τραγούδι και γι' αυτό τις υποτιμούν. Όσα δεν πιάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια. Οπότε ναι, αν είσαι πολύ όμορφη θα προσελκύσεις λιγούρια δυστυχώς, που για μένα είναι η χειρότερη κατηγορία αντρών. Τώρα σαν συμβουλή, για να έρθουμε και στο θέμα μας, θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις υπομονή, ή ακόμα καλύτερα να ασχημύνεις, λολ να παχύνεις πχ για να σε προσεγγίζουν και αγόρια που δεν θα σε φοβούνται ή ακόμα ακόμα καλύτερα να γνωρίσεις κάποιον από εδώ που έχει καλό χαρακτήρα και βλέπεις τα εσώψυχά του και μπορείς να κρίνεις αν σου κάνει ή όχι.
> Xfactor, μην μου πεις ότι παρεξηγήθηκες, όλοι κρινόμαστε δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, και στην περίπτωσή σου ευτυχώς, γιατί αν σε αφήσουμε ελεύθερο εσένα θα πάρεις σβάρνα όλες τις γυναίκες και θα το παίζεις κάποιος χωρίς να είσαι αφού κανείς δεν είναι ανώτερος από τον άλλον, αυτά,....... σόρρυ αν στενοχώρησα κάποιους αλλά και εγώ στενοχωριέμαι όταν βλέπω προσβολές (δεν μιλάω για σένα Αντρέα) και εκμετάλλευση. Με ενοχλεί πολύ αυτό.


Δεν το είπα βέβαια με κακία, τέλος πάντων θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από όλους κυρίως όμως από την Δεσποινίδα στην οποία αναφερομουν στο μήνυμα!

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

> Οκ το είδα και απάντησα ;)
> Πάντως έχω αγχωθει παρά πολύ,σε σημείο να ανακατευομαι


καλα ειπαμε να εχεις αγχος αλλα όχι τοσο πολυ

----------


## Lemonpie5

Έχω φοβερό άγχος κάθε φορά που δεν απαντάει. Απαντάει πάντα,αλλά αργεί και μέχρι τότε κάνω άσχημα σενάρια. Προσπαθώ να πω κάτι παραπάνω και δεν βλέπω απόκριση. Εν τω μεταξύ δεν μπορώ να αφήσω τον εαυτό μου να κάνει σκέψεις και όνειρα και αντί αυτού σκέφτομαι μόνο το άσχημο σενάριο,που είναι η απόρριψη. Πώς να χαλαρώσω,δεν αντέχω άλλο. Μια φίλη μου προχθές είπε ότι δεν θα βρω ποτέ αγόρι και θα μου βρουν εκεινες

----------


## λουλούδι

Να σου βρουν αν μπορούν!!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Το ότι θα μου βρουν ειρωνικά το είπαν,όχι με διάθεση να βοηθησουν

----------


## λουλούδι

Πωω καλά φίλες είναι αυτές;; Γελοίες είναι, ψάξε και βρες πραγματικές φίλες ή καλύτερα φίλους αγόρια, αυτό χρειάζεσαι!! Τι θα πει θα σου βρουν αυτές ότι πιο μαλακία έχω ακούσει!!

----------


## kounelaki1

Μου ειναι αδυνατον να διαβασω σχόλια οπότε θα αναρτήσω στο ποστ όπως είναι... λοιπόν! Αρχικά σιγά το πράγμα δεν σε πήραν τα χρόνια! Εγώ έκανα σεξ στα 20... Και είχα και εγώ ανασφάλεια.. Και πήγα και έπεσα στο μεγαλύτερο ρεμάλι ... οπότε κατάλαβα ότι δεν θα πέθαινα τπτ αν περίμενα λίγο περισσότερο... Στο κάτω κάτω όταν το κάνεις θα θες να είναι με κάποιον που το αξίζει και τον αγαπάς.. εφόσον δεν τον έχεις βρει ακομα καλά έκανες και δεν το έκανες:) Όλα έρχονται στην ώρα τους... Μην φοβάσαι για τπτ

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## oeo

Λεμονπαϊ ακου τη δικια μου ιστορια μπας και βρεις τιποτα κοινο.Στα 24 μου ημουν συνεσταλμενος(πες το και κοτα),μου την πεφτανε 2 κουκλαρες μικροτερες μου που ομως ηταν λιγο ψυχρες οταν βγαιναμε μαζι(η μια ηταν παρθενα) και ειχα ξενερωσει και ειχα κολλησει με μια 30χρονη που δε της την επεφτα γιατι ειχε σχεση(με προβληματα,περιμενα να δω αν θα χωρισει για να ειμαι δικαιος).Κολλησα λοιπον με την 30χρονη γιατι με γουσταρε οπως οι αλλες(τι να κανω ειχα μεγαλο σουξε τοτε αχαχαχα) αλλα η διαφορα ηταν οτι η 30χρονη ερχοταν και με αγκαλιαζε και ειχε τον τροπο της παρ ολο που δεν ηταν πιο ωραια απο τις αλλες αντικειμενικα.Ο τροπος που λεω προσεξε δεν εινα ιο πουτανιαρικος αυτο απωθει τους συνεσταλμενους ανθρωπους.Ειναι η γλυκύτητα και η ζεστασια,ειναι ο αερας που εχεις.Αυτο ισχυει και για τα δυο φυλα,και οι αντρες και οι γυναικες πρεπει να εχουν αυτη την προσεγγιση για να ξεχωρισουν απο την πλεμπα.

Παντως σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα,αν ησουν σε καμια Αθηνα Θεσαλονικη Πατρα θα ησουν θεα αλλα ξερω πολυ καλα οτι σε πιεζει η μικρη κοινωνια εισαι συνεσταλμενη και δε γουσταρεις κριτικες.ΑΛλοι τις αντεχουν εσυ οχι ειναι οκ,ουτε εγω τις αντεχω θελω να ειμαι ο αγνωστος που κανω οτι κανω και δε θελω να ακουω κουτσομπολια και τι κανω και πως το κανω.ΗΤαν κι αυτος ενας λογος που ηθελα την 30χρονη γιατι οι μικρες ηταν κουτσομπολες.

Οποτε ποια εινα ιη προσπαθεια που πρεπει να κανεις.ΟΧΙ για τον τυπο αλλα ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ να κανεις αυτα που που ειχε γραψει η savage νομιζω καπου πολυ πιο πισω....Να παιζεις με αυτον που γουσταρεις με ναζι αλλα οχι κοριστιστικο.Ναζι γυναικειο.Δωστου να καταλαβει οτι εισαι γυναικα.Να μιλας γλυκα τρυφερα και χαμηλοφωνα με βλεμμα αυτοπεποιθησης,οτι ξερεις τι σου γινεται.Αρχισε να κανεις πρακτισ στη δουλεια που δουλευεις στο πως μιλας στα αγορια,χωρις φυσικα αγκαλιες κα ιαγγιγματα,προσπαθησε μονο με την ομιλια να τους κανεις να σε δουν αλλιως.ΞΑναλεω οχι γι αυτους αλλα για σενα,ειπαμε πρακτις.Με τον λεγαμενο εννοειται πρεπει να πεσουν κα ιαγγιγματα,να κολλας τα ποδια σου πανω του κτλΟυε αγχη ουτε τιποτα,αν εχεις αγχος και ψυχρα δε θα γινει τιποτα μ αυτον.Δωσε πονο,ειπαμε ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ αλλιως δε θα εβγαινε μαζι σου...καντον να σε ερωτευτει.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Χθες ήμουν πολύ συενοχωρημενη με αυτά που μου είπαν οι φίλες μου. Είπε η μία ότι δεν θα βρω ποτέ αγόρι και θα μου βρουν αυτές γιατί αλλιώς αν περιμένουν να βρω μόνη μου δεν θα βρω ποτέ. Οπότε έχω πεισμωσει και έχω πιεστεί να τον κάνω δικό μου. Και όχι μόνο για αυτο,αλλά επειδή χρειάζομαι λίγη αγάπη και τρυφερότητα. Δεν μπορώ να το χαρώ όλο αυτό από το άγχος μου και αν αφήσω τον εαυτο μου να κάνει σκέψεις ότι θα γίνουμε ζευγάρι προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο δεν θα αντέξω να απογοητευτω παλι

----------


## Remedy

μην ασχολεισαι με τις φιλες σου
αλλα επειδη εισαι πολυ αγχωμενη κι εχεις αρχισει να μετρας μηνυματα κι απαντησεις, καθεσαι και του γραφεις σχεδον ψυχαναγκαστικα και γι αυτο μπορει να μην του λες και πολυ ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα, αλλα απλα τσεκαρεις αν απανταει
κι επειδη σε λιγο θα γινετε φιλαρακια αντι για ζευγαρι, θα ελεγα να αφησεις τα πολλα μηνυματα και να προτιμας τις συναντησεις

----------


## andreas86

Συγγνώμη που θα στο πω Lemonpie5 αλλά η φίλες σου πρέπει να σε δουλεύουν, γνώμη μου πάνε για άλλες η για άλλους!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

Oeo;;; Εσένα έπρεπε να είχα φίλο, βλέπω έχεις περάσει στο γυναικείο φύλο, εγώ είμαι 32 και δεν έχω κάνει σχέση ποτέ μου ούτε την έχω πέσει σε κοπέλα ούτε μου την έχουν πέσει αυτές, καλά για το δεύτερο δεν έχω απαίτηση, είμαι και από επαρχία και τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα εδώ!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## bellezza

O oeo αν και παραδοσιακος, απο οτι καταλαβαινω, λεει πολυ χρησιμα πραγματα για το φλερτ. Και οι συμβουλες του στην λεμονπαι ειναι πρακτικες και οχι στον αερα.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Εσείς πιστεύετε ότι έχουν δίκιο να με δουλεύουν?

Με αυτόν προσπαθώ να κάνω μερικά αστειακια ή να πετάξω καμιά σποντουλα αλλά απαντάει με φατσούλες. Θα δω τι θα γίνει κι από κοντά. Με πιάνει όντως άγχος κάθε φορά που δεν απαντάει ότι δεν του αρέσω

----------


## andreas86

Κανεις δεν εχει δικαιομενα να δουλευει κανεναν, αυτο ξερω εγω!!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Εξαρτάται τον λόγο.
Κι εγώ ας πούμε θα μπορούσα να τις δουλεύω για την έλλειψη αξιοπρέπειας που έχουν... Δεν εργάζονται και τα περιμένουν όλα από τους δικούς τους. Πάνε διακοπές με τον γκομενο με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά . Πώς σας φαίνεται αυτό? Δεν είναι άξιες κοροϊδίας? Αλλά εγώ δεν λέω τίποτα γιατί δεν έχω δικαίωμα άποψης
Θα μου πουν στάνταρ ότι ζηλευω και τα συναφη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εξαρτάται τον λόγο.
> Κι εγώ ας πούμε θα μπορούσα να τις δουλεύω για την έλλειψη αξιοπρέπειας που έχουν... Δεν εργάζονται και τα περιμένουν όλα από τους δικούς τους. Πάνε διακοπές με τον γκομενο με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά . Πώς σας φαίνεται αυτό? Δεν είναι άξιες κοροϊδίας? Αλλά εγώ δεν λέω τίποτα γιατί δεν έχω δικαίωμα άποψης
> Θα μου πουν στάνταρ ότι ζηλευω και τα συναφη


Mόνο φίλες δεν είναι αυτές!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Και κρίνουν τον τρόπο ζωής μου. Λένε ότι δεν βγαίνω τακτικά (λόγω του ότι δουλεύω και είμαι κουρασμένη ,αλλά και επειδή δεν έχω όρεξη λόγω στενοχωριας) και ότι δεν ξέρω να ζω και τέτοιες βλακείες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και κρίνουν τον τρόπο ζωής μου. Λένε ότι δεν βγαίνω τακτικά (λόγω του ότι δουλεύω και είμαι κουρασμένη ,αλλά και επειδή δεν έχω όρεξη λόγω στενοχωριας) και ότι δεν ξέρω να ζω και τέτοιες βλακείες.


Μαγκιά σου που δουλεύεις!
Αυτές είναι κακομαθημένες!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Κι εκείνες δουλεύουν ... 2-3 μήνες τον χρόνο και τους υπόλοιπους κάθονται στο σπίτι κοροϊδεύοντας τους δικούς τους ότι δεν βρίσκουν δουλειά γιατί δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κι εκείνες δουλεύουν ... 2-3 μήνες τον χρόνο και τους υπόλοιπους κάθονται στο σπίτι κοροϊδεύοντας τους δικούς τους ότι δεν βρίσκουν δουλειά γιατί δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές


Σου ξαναλέω,αυτές είναι κακομαθημένες ενώ εσύ όχι!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Αυτές το πλασάρουν ότι είναι πιο έξυπνες και πιο περπατημενες στην ζωή και περνάνε καλά ενώ εγώ είμαι το κορόιδο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτές το πλασάρουν ότι είναι πιο έξυπνες και πιο περπατημενες στην ζωή και περνάνε καλά ενώ εγώ είμαι το κορόιδο


Toν κακό τους τον καιρό!

----------


## elis

Τον μαυρο τουσ το γλαρο

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτές το πλασάρουν ότι είναι πιο έξυπνες και πιο περπατημενες στην ζωή και περνάνε καλά ενώ εγώ είμαι το κορόιδο


εννοειται οτι ειναι απαραδεκτα οσα μας λες, αλλα καλυτερα να αναρωτιεσαι γιατι τις εχεις φιλες.
μην τα ριχνουμε ολα στους αλλους...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Από συνήθεια,επειδη κανουμε παρεα απο το σχολειο. Ο μονος λογος που τις κραταω ειναι για να βγαινω ή για να μου γνωρισουν κανεναν,αλλα τελικα ουτε γι αυτο μου χρησιμευουν

----------


## λουλούδι

Ρε λεμονπαι άκουσέ με. Έκανα κι εγώ στο παρελθόν παρέα με πολλά τέτοια άτομα γιατί και να υπήρχαν καλά τα απέρριπτα........αυτό είναι το λάθος που κάνουμε.......είναι πολύ λίγα τα καλά άτομα αλλά τα απορρίπτουμε δυστυχώς μερικοί άθελά μας................γιατί διάβασα κάπου ότι θέλουμε ανθρώπους που να μας επιβεβαιώνουν την απόρριψη του εαυτού μας όπως κάνουμε εμείς στον εαυτό μας.........Δεν φταις εσύ σε κάτι μην ακούς τους άλλους......απλά έχεις χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση και θες να κάνεις παρέα με άτομα που στη ρίχνουν επίσης για να ταιριάζετε.....γνώμη μου.......βρες μια δουλειά και γνώρισε από εκεί άτομα, βρες ένα χόμπυ, κοινωνικοποιήσου, και κατάλαβε αυτό που κάνεις λάθος που σου είπα ώστε πχ από τους 10 συναδέλφους να μη γνωρίζεις τους 9 χάλια......αλλά τον έναν καλό.........Μπορεί βέβαια και να μην είναι και αυτό που σου λέω, μπορεί να είναι ότι στους 1000 έναν καλό βρίσκεις όπως μου έλεγε η γιαγιά μου.........Τι να πω......σε καταλαβαίνω, κουράγιο!!!!!!!!
Υ.Γ. Αν θες να μιλάμε στείλε μου πμ!! Α, και μη λαμβάνεις και πολύ υπόψη αυτά που σου έλεγα σε πμ, δεν ήμουν καλά!! Τώρα είμαι καλύτερα όμως :)

----------


## Lemonpie5

σου εστειλα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Από συνήθεια,επειδη κανουμε παρεα απο το σχολειο. Ο μονος λογος που τις κραταω ειναι για να βγαινω ή για να μου γνωρισουν κανεναν,αλλα τελικα ουτε γι αυτο μου χρησιμευουν


Aν βρεις κάποιον που θες,στοχεύεις να ξεκόψεις από αυτές?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Βασικα θελω πρωτα να με δουν ερωτευμενη και ευτυχισμενη,να κανω το κομματι μου και μετα εννοειται οτι θα τις γραψω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Βασικα θελω πρωτα να με δουν ερωτευμενη και ευτυχισμενη,να κανω το κομματι μου και μετα εννοειται οτι θα τις γραψω


Κάτι μου λέει πως θα τις τσούξει αυτό!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ολοι μου το λενε οτι με ζηλευουν,οποτε θα φανει πραγματικα τοτε!!

----------


## λουλούδι

Σίγουρα σε ζηλεύουν!!!!!!! Καριόλες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Λεμονόπιτα,είναι κάποια από αυτές που δεν σου φέρεται στο ίδιο μοτίβο?Ή όλες σκ@τ@?

----------


## Έρις

Ρε παιδιά, τι είναι αυτά που λέτε στο κορίτσι....;;
Κι εσύ βρε λεμονόπιτα, τι φάση; Η σχέση που έχεις με τις "φίλες σου," σίγουρα δεν ονομάζεται φιλιά, να την ονομάσω πελατιακές σχέσεις.... δεν ξέρω.... Ούτε κατ' ευφημισμόν δεν ξέρω τι λέξη να χρησιμοποιήσω. Σίγουρα δεν φαίνεται να τρέφουν αισθήματα αγάπης απέναντι σου, αλλά κι εσύ δεν πας πίσω.... 

Επίσης, αν καταναλώνεις τόση ενέργεια για να τους "μπεις στο μάτι" και να σε δουν τρόπον τινά ευτυχισμένη, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι εδώ υπάρχει κάποιο κενό. Επιδιώκουμε την ευτυχία για εμας, αναζητούμε τον έρωτα, γιατί παρόλο που είναι το πιο επίπονο όλων των συναισθημάτων, είναι το μοναδικό που μας κάνει να νιώθουμε ολόκληροι, πλήρεις. Ο έρωτας δεν είναι μέσον για να βγάζουμε οποιουδήποτε είδους μνησικακία ή απωθημένα.... Επίσης, όταν αυτό είναι ψεύτικο φαίνεται. Αν προσποιείσαι την ερωτευμένη, δεν θα πείσεις ποτέ για ευτυχισμένη.... ίσως γι αυτό δεν πείθεις και το αγόρι που σου αρέσει. Μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να προχωρήσεις μαζί του, ασχέτως που δεν πολυκαίγεσαι, αλλά για σένα, όχι για να σκάσουν οι οχτροί σου! (Mercy!) 

Kαι τέλος, μία γυναίκα για να είναι ευτυχισμένη δεν είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει κάποιος άντρας στη ζωή της. Αυτή η νοοτροπία, είναι αχαρακτήριστη.... Δεν είναι ανάγκη η ζωή μιας γυναίκας να γυρίζει γύρω από ένα αρσενικό. Φτιάξε τη ζωή σου με όμορφα στοιχεία, κάνε πράγματα που σου αρέσουν, διασκέδασε με τον εαυτό σου, γνώρισε τον και γενικότερα φτιάξε τις κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις για να έρθουν όμορφα πράγματα στη ζωή σου.... Και θα έρθει ο έρωτας και η συντροφικότητα και η αγάπη. Αλλά χαλαρά, αν γίνει αυτοσκοπός χάνεται η μαγεία!

----------


## λουλούδι

Με τέτοιες φίλες........καλύτερα ένα αρσενικό!!!!!!! Έστω φίλοι άντρες, της το προτείναμε και αυτό.

----------


## Lenale

Επειδή δεν διαβασα όλα αυτά μόνο τ αρχικά και στο τέλος λίγο Θ σ πω μόνο δεν είσαι η μόνη οκ είσαι 23 δεν έχεις κάνει σοβαρή σχέση υποχρεωτικο είναι θ κάνεις όταν βρεις τον κατάλληλο σοβαρό άνθρωπο που θ είναι γ σχέση αλλες που κάνανε Τ νομίζεις ολες χωρίσανε...η θες ν είσαι και εσύ αυτό τον χρόνο τ έχω με αυτόν μετα με άλλον έχω δει Κ 10 χρόνια σχέση Ν βάζει τέλος στα 27 έχω δει Κ 20 χρονη Ν αλλάζει την μια σχέση μετά την άλλην αλλά ολες αυτες είναι γυναικουλες της πλάκας πού Θ καταλήξουν και στο ράφι από την σαπίλα τους και ασε της φίλες που υποτίθεται έχεις να είσαι αυτόνομη και ανεξάρτητη

----------


## Paylos

Κοριτσάρα μου, δούλεψε λίγο την σχέση με τον εαυτό σου και θα δεις ότι όλα καλά θα πάνε. Οι σχέσεις μας, είτε φιλικές είτε ερωτικές αντικατοπτρίζουν την σχέση που έχουμε με τον εαυτό μας. Πρέπει να μάθεις να ψαρευεις, δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου , και όχι να τρως έτοιμα ψάρια, συμβουλές από άλλους. Καλές επιλογές να έχεις!

----------


## giorgos panou

Lemonpie5 Δεν μας τα λες καλα! δεν εχω διαβαζει και τις 28!!σελιδες ! διαβασα αρχη λιγακι κι τελος. Στην αρχη ειχα λυπηθθει με την αδικη την κοινωνια που σου φερετε ετσι! Μετα ομως βλεπω κι διαβαζω πολυ "ΖΗΛΙΑ" γιατι ρε κοριτσακιμου?? 
Δεν ομορφο να μιλας ετσι για αλλες κοπελες, κι να τις λες φιλες! ξερεις οταν ειναι ολοι γυρο μας παλιανθρωποι! οταν ολοι φταινε και εμεις ειμαστε μονο οι σωστοι τωτες υπαρχει προβλημα και συνηθως συμβαινει το αναποδο. 
Θες να κανεις σχεση επειδη εχουν και οι αλλες, σαν τα παιχνιδια στα παιδακια, θελουν ολα τα πενιδια που εχουν κι τα αλλα επειδη ζηλευουν! Το θεμα ειναι να κανεις σχεση με ανδρα επειδη τον θες εσυ! και επειδη το θελει η μοδα! η επειδη εχουν οι αλλες, δλδη αν τυχενε οι γνωστες σου - λεω γνωστες γιατι δεν λεγοντε φιλες αν μηλας ετσι για αυτες- αν ολες ηταν λεσβιες θα επρεπε κι εσυ να βρεςι κοπελα για να μην ξεχωριζεις?? Μου θυμησες εναν τυπο στο προγραμμα οπου μας ειπε οτι επεσε στα ναρκωτικα επειδη επιναν λεει ολοι στην γειτονια του επρεπε να πινει κι αυτος !!!!!!! ημαρτον!!!!
Συγουρα το να ειναι καποια κοπελα παρθενα στα 23 δεν ειναι τοσο ομορφο, και συγουρ ενας εμπειρος ανδρας δεν τρελενετε για παρθενες διοτις δεν εει ορεξη να καμει "μαθηματα σεξ" συνηθως ο ανδρας θελει να καμει σεξ να το απολαμβανει ,με μια κοπελα οπου να ξερει τι πρεπει να κανει , να γινετε ομορφο παιχνιδι! να καταλαβενοντε ! δεν ειναι ομορφο να πρεπει να δινεις οδηγιες την ωρα του σεξ! ειναι καπως σπαστικο οντως! Αλλα μην σε στεναχωρα!! ετσι γινετε με ολλους !! απλα πρεπει να το καμεις να ξεμπερδευεις! καλητερα θα ειναι ομως η πρωτη σου φορα να ειναι ρομαντικη , να ειναι ωραια , να ειναι με καποιον η καποια που θα εισαι ερωτευμενη!! οχι επειδη το εχουν κανει ολες!! αν ειναι ετσι κατεβα ενα σουκου αθηνα πηγαινε σε ενα κλαμπ βρες εναν! βαλε και καμερα ΓΚΟΠΡΟ ! καντω στις τουαλετες κι γυρνα στο χωριο με βιντεο να το δουν οι συγχοριανες να ζηλεψουν!! -ειρωνικα το λεω - δεν παει ετσι, καλητερα να αργησει αλλα να εχει συναισθηματα η πρωτη σου επαφη!! καλητερα πρωτη φορα να κανεις ΕΡΩΤΑ! και οχι ΣΕΞ! 
Προσεχετω διοτις μπορει να γινεις και εσυ αυριο σε κατι κομπλεξικες μιλφαρες οπου επειδη πρωτη φορα το εκαναν σε τουαλετες, η σε κανα παρτυ! εχουν τραυματικες εμπειριες και τις πληρωνουμε εμεις στο σημερα!! Ο Θεος να με συγχωρεσει!
Τελος θα ελεγα να πας στον ποιμενα σου! στον ιερεα σου να τα εξωμολογηθεις ολα! και να παρεις την ευχη του! ειναι σημαντικο το θεμα σου! θα επιρεασει την μετεπιτα κοινωνικη σου ζωη και ερωτικη σου ζωη!!

----------


## Remedy

> εννοειται οτι ειναι απαραδεκτα οσα μας λες, αλλα καλυτερα να αναρωτιεσαι γιατι τις εχεις φιλες.
> μην τα ριχνουμε ολα στους αλλους...





> Από συνήθεια,επειδη κανουμε παρεα απο το σχολειο. Ο μονος λογος που τις κραταω ειναι για να βγαινω ή για να μου γνωρισουν κανεναν,αλλα τελικα ουτε γι αυτο μου χρησιμευουν





> Βασικα θελω πρωτα να με δουν ερωτευμενη και ευτυχισμενη,να κανω το κομματι μου και μετα εννοειται οτι θα τις γραψω





> Ολοι μου το λενε οτι με ζηλευουν,οποτε θα φανει πραγματικα τοτε!!


δηλαδη,
κανεις παρεα καποιες κοπελες που δεν εκτιμας και θεωρεις οτι σε ζηλευουν, απο συνηθεια... ωστοσο θαθελες να μπορεις να >τις 'χρησιμοποιησεις, αλλα δεν το κανεις επειδη δεν μπορεις...
και για ποιον λογο δεν εχεις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΙΛΕΣ? 
το οτι δεν υπαρχει φιλια, δεν με καλυπτει σαν απαντηση...

επισης, ο βασικος λογος που θελεις να κανεις σχεση με τον τυπο, ειναι για να την μπεις στις φιλες που δεν εκτιμας.
ουτε μας ειπες ποτε οτι τον ποθεις ,ουτε τπτ, καθαρα για λογους κοινωνικους και ανταγωνιστικους.

νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κοιταξεις μερικα πραγματα που αφορουν τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Λοιπόν να απαντήσω σε μερικά πράγματα. Προκειμένου να αποκτήσω εμπειρίες έχω παρτίδες με αγόρια που δεν γουστάρω καθόλου. Έχει συμβεί να με φιλάει και να με αγγίζει κάποιος κι εγώ να μην νιώθω τπτ. Γενικά αισθάνομαι λίγο περίεργα όταν τα κάνω αυτά,σαν να παίζω έναν ρόλο. Έχω σκεφτεί αρκετές φορές να ολοκληρώσω με κάποιον άκυρο για να μην νιώθω μειονεκτικά αλλά αηδιάζω. Και από την άλλη ντρέπομαι που είμαι παρθένα και φοβάμαι μήπως με απορρίψουν για αυτό.
Τις φίλες προσπαθώ να τις αποφύγω αλλά με πρήζουν να βγαίνουμε και μάλιστα γκρινιάζουν ότι τις έχω γραμμένες . Φανταστείτε δλδ στους άμοιρους τους γκόμενους τους τι σκηνικά κάνουν
Και είναι απαράδεκτες πραγματικά. Εγώ τις αγνοω,μόνο αν είναι να πάμε για κανένα ποτό πάω μαζί μήπως και γνωρίσω κανέναν.
Όσο για τον τυπο δεν είπα ότι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Είναι καλό παιδί,ευχάριστος,τον συμπαθώ πολύ και είναι και γλυκός δεν είναι μπηχτης ούτε ψώνιο σαν τους περισσότερους που μου την πέφτουν. Νιώθω μια ασφαλεια με αυτόν δεν τον θέλω μόνο για να μπω στο μάτι των άλλων,απλά θα είναι μια ικανοποίηση κι αυτό

----------


## Έρις

Ναι βρε κορίτσι μου, κι εμείς ακριβώς αυτό σου λέμε.... 
Βγαίνεις με αγόρια που δεν σου αρέσουν για να αποκτήσεις εμπειρίες.... Σε φιλάει κάποιος και δεν νιώθεις τίποτα.... Τι είναι αυτό; Βασανίζεις τον εαυτό σου; Τι είναι οι εμπειρίες στον έρωτα χωρίς συναισθήματα; Δεν σου λέω να ψάχνεις μόνο για τον άντρα της ζωής σου, αλλά τουλάχιστον να τους γουστάρεις, όχι να κάνεις καταναγκαστικά έργα χάριν εμπειριών!

Προσπαθείς να αποφύγεις τις φίλες σου, αλλά βγαίνεις μαζί τους για να γωρίσεις κάποιον.... Και πάλι δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.... Δεν σου περνάει από το μυαλό να κάνεις καινούργιες παρέες, που να περνάς καλά αντί να ανταλλάσσετε ψιλοκακίες μεταξύ σας. Αν είχες καλύτερους φίλους ίσως το συναισθηματικό σου κενό να ήταν μικρότερο.

Και τέλος νιώθεις ασφάλεια με τον τύπο και γι αυτό θες να γίνει κάτι, αλλά δεν είναι ότι γουστάρεις κίολας.... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ικανοποίηση θα νιώθεις όταν χωρίς να γουστάρεις κάποιον, θα τον κυκλοφορείς για να σας βλέπει ο κόσμος; Διαβάζω αυτά που γράφεις και ψάχνω να βρω κάπου το συναίσθημα.... αντ' αυτού πεφτώ συνεχώς πάνω σε εκφράσεις του τύπου "έβαλα στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου" κτλ.... Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι όλο αυτό ίσως αποτυπώνεται στην συμπεριφορά σου και ίσως το παιδί να μην έχει ξεκάθαρη άποψη για σένα....

----------


## Lemonpie5

Καινούργιες παρέες είναι δύσκολο να αποκτήσω εδώ πέρα που είμαστε όλοι γνωστοί. Δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο άλλωστε.
Και περισσότερο θέλω σχέση,παρά παρέα.
Νιώθω ασφάλεια,αλλά και συμπάθεια για αυτό το άτομο,ποτέ δεν βαριέμαι μαζί του και ποτέ δεν μου λέει κακίες και αηδιες. Δεν είπα ότι δεν νιώθω τίποτα. Οι άλλοι ίσως και να μου προκαλούσαν μια αηδία όταν με άγγιζαν,αυτός δεν μου φαίνεται αηδιαστικό να με ακουμπήσει. Κάτι δείχνει αυτό...
Εξάλλου θέλω τόσο πολύ να κάτσει η φάση που δεν θα κάνω πισω

----------


## Έρις

Δεν προσπαθώ να σε αποτρέψω. Απλώς, προσπαθώ να σου δώσω τροφή για σκέψη.... Κι εννοώ να σκεφτείς ουσιαστικά για σένα, χωρίς την τυρόπιτα της σχέσης σφηνωμένη στο κεφαλάκι σου. Δεν χρειάζεται να με πείσεις κι ούτως ή άλλως θα κάνεις ότι γουστάρεις. .....απλώς σύμφωνα με την δική μου οπτική χάνεις το νόημα....

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μου κοστίζει που δεν έχω νιώσει τα συναισθήματα μιας σχέσης , τουλάχιστον ουσιαστικής. Και αφού αυτά δεν έρχονται κατά παραγγελία τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ να αποκτώ εμπειρίες,για να μην νιώθω εξωγήινη. Αν και νομίζω ότι επειδή αυτό το άτομο που λέω είναι αξιόλογο,μπορεί να μου προκαλέσει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον συναισθηματα. Τουλάχιστον είναι ο μόνος από τον οποίο εισπράττω σεβασμο

----------


## giorgos panou

> Μου κοστίζει που δεν έχω νιώσει τα συναισθήματα μιας σχέσης , τουλάχιστον ουσιαστικής. Και αφού αυτά δεν έρχονται κατά παραγγελία τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ να αποκτώ εμπειρίες,για να μην νιώθω εξωγήινη. Αν και νομίζω ότι επειδή αυτό το άτομο που λέω είναι αξιόλογο,μπορεί να μου προκαλέσει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον συναισθηματα. Τουλάχιστον είναι ο μόνος από τον οποίο εισπράττω σεβασμο


 Δεν εχεις συναισθηματα αγαπης η ενδιαφερον για κοπελες ,για φιλες! δεν εχεις συναισθηματα ερωτικα για το παλικαρακι που σε γυρνοφερνει!
Μετα σκεφτεσαι για τους γυρο σου, για την κοινωνια που ζεις με τροπο χειριστικο, δλδη κανεις παρεα για να μην λενε οτι εισαι ξενερωτη ! δεν κανεις παρεα για την παρεα!! δεν βγαινεις να διασκεδασεις οπως το φυσιολογικο με κοπελες οπου να αγαπας κι να σε αγαπαν!! Βγαινεις για να παρεις κατις . η κανεις παρεα για να κερδισεις κατις! 
Συγνωμη κοπελαμου ,αλλα οπως λεει κι η ΡΕΜΕΝΤΥ νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κοιταξεις καποια πραματα μεσα σου. 
Αποψημου ειναι οτι πρεπει να αναθεωρησεις τον τροπο οπου βλεπεις τους ανθρωπους! να μην εισαι χειριστικη μαζι τους!! για να λαβεις αγαπη πρεπει να δωσεις πρωτα αγαπη! Λυπαμαι που δινω συμβουλες διοτις δεν εισαι και μικρο κοριτσι! εισαι 23 !! Ευχομαι να σκεφτεις σοβαρα τον τροπο που κοινωνικοποιησαι .

----------


## savatage

Κοιτα να δεις που θα συμφωνησω με τον ζορζ

----------


## Lenale

Σορρυ τώρα είδα με όλα αυτά όταν ελεγες δεν έχω κάνει κάτι σοβαρό με αγόρι νόμιζα γ σχέση τώρα είδα εννοούσες και ερωτικα για αυτό έδωσα τετοια απάντηση κοίτα είναι κάπως θα Τ παραδεχτώ σε όλους φαίνεται εξάλλου 23 χωρίς εμπειριες νταξει έχω γνωρίσει και αγόρι βέβαια στην ηλικία σου παρθένο όχι ότι είναι ντροπή απλα από θέμα εμπειρίας και απολαυσης δικιά σου απόφαση βέβαια θα πω την αλήθεια και εγώ που είμαι μικρότερη σ 2 χρονια η πρώτη Μ φορά ήταν πολύ μικρή γυμνάσιο που δεν θέλω ν τ θυμάμαι Γτ ήταν χωρίς την θέληση μου καταλαβαίνεις πίστευα θα Μ αφήσει τραύμα άλλα αντιθέτως είχα πολλες εμπειρίες από τότε γτ τ ήθελα και λόγω απόλαυσης αλλά και Μ δημιουργήσω καλυτερες αναμνήσεις από την πρώτη Μ φορά αλλά και πάλι δύσκολα ξεχνιέται κοιτά και εσύ Ν είναι η πρώτη σου φορα με αυτόν που πραγματικά θες και όχι για Ν δείξεις στις φίλες σου η Ν πεις απλά αα εγώ προχωρησα 23 είσαι Θ έπρεπε ν ξέρεις καλύτερα Τ καλό είναι αποκτώντας εμπειρίες μαθαίνεις να κάνεις μπάλα και Ν ξεχωρίζεις αντράκια

----------


## Lenale

*όταν λέω αποκτώντας εμπειρίες εννοώ με κάποιον που σ άρεσει τ τονίζω και όχι με Κάποιον μόνο και μόνο γ την εμπειρία εγώ γενικά ποτέ δεν έκανα κάτι με κάποιον που δεν Μ άρεσε και παρέα με φίλες που δεν ήθελα δεν το άντεχα κιόλας σηκωνόμουν και έφευγα την πρώην κολλητή μου Μ θυμίζεις που είχε μια φίλη έρχονταν και Μ την έκραζε αλλά κατά τα άλλα 100 φώτο και αζπ Μ μαζί της και όταν την ρωταγα 'γ καβατζα την εχω ' και είχε Κ ένα αγόρι που τον κεράτωνε και πάλι όταν την ρωταγα 'δεν θέλω να μείνω μόνη μου τον αγαπαω ' καταλαβαίνεις Γτ έγινε πρώην κολλητή τ ν τ κάνεις τ πατσαβουρια στην ζωή σου κανε μια ανανέωση και υγιές σχέσεις Γτ όχι μόνο Θ καταλήξεις μόνη σου και θ τ βάλεις με τον εαυτό σου που έκανες παρεα τζάμπα αλλα δεν θ μπορείς ν κάνεις και σοβαρή σχέση στο μέλλον Γτ το μυαλό θ είναι κολλημένο στην χειραγώγηση Και σορρυ τ από συνήθεια κάνεις παρέα πρώτη φορά το βλέπω και εγω που είμαι 21 σκοτιστηκα Ν Μ δουν οι πρώην φίλες που δεν έχω κρατήσει κιόλας ευτυχισμένη η ερωτευμενη που αυτά τ περασα και στην εφηβεία αυτό τ στάδιο εσύ Μ φαίνεται τώρα τ περνάς εγώ καθε 6μηνο φεύγω γ δουλειά και γενικά η ζωή μου είναι ν μαζέψω λεφτά να κάνω την καριέρα μου ν δω την καλή φίλη που περασα το καλοκαίρι τον φίλο από την προπερσινη σεζόν και τ ερωτικα ενδιαμεσα αλλά όλα αυτά Μ φαίνονται κατινιες λυκείου και μια τοξική ζωη..

----------


## λουλούδι

Λεμονπάι σου έστειλα και σε μήνυμα ότι δεν είσαι καλά. Ίσως έχεις κακοποιηθεί μικρή δεν ξέρω όπως εγώ, πάντως η στάση σου δεν είναι φυσιολογική, έχουν παγώσει τα συναισθήματά σου, θες βοήθεια από ειδικό. Δεν ξέρω τι έχεις περάσει, είμαι σίγουρη όμως πολλά............Και πάγωσαν τα συναισθήματά σου για να μην νιώθεις τον πόνο........μην κοιτάς την κριτική που καλώς ή κακώς γίνεται........κοίταξε μέσα σου να δεις ότι πραγματικά δεν είσαι καλά και να επισκεφθείς έναν ειδικό άμεσα........θα πρότεινα καλύτερα ψυχίατρο πρώτα και μετά ψυχολόγο...........αν δεν ενδιαφέρονται οι γονείς σου ενδιαφέρσου εσύ........για το καλό σου..........

----------


## Lenale

Δεν θέλει ψυχίατρο και σε εμάς συνέβησαν διάφορα δεν τρέξαμε σε ψυχολόγο ούτε ξεσπασαμε στους γύρω μας γίναμε καλύτεροι γ τον εαυτό μας...δεν ξέρω η όλη ιστορία της Μ φέρνει σε μια ανώριμη και παράλληλα κλειστομυαλη κοπέλα που αυτό είναι αλλά δεν θέλει ψυχολόγο

----------


## λουλούδι

> Δεν θέλει ψυχίατρο και σε εμάς συνέβησαν διάφορα δεν τρέξαμε σε ψυχολόγο ούτε ξεσπασαμε στους γύρω μας γίναμε καλύτεροι γ τον εαυτό μας...δεν ξέρω η όλη ιστορία της Μ φέρνει σε μια ανώριμη και παράλληλα κλειστομυαλη κοπέλα που αυτό είναι αλλά δεν θέλει ψυχολόγο


Κοίταξε δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δίκιο σε μερικά αλλά νομίζω αυτές οι απόψεις δεν μας πάνε μπροστά.......πρέπει να βλέπουμε τι κρύβεται πίσω από όλο αυτό, γιατί δεν έχει συναισθήματα είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό; Τι της συνέβη και δεν μπορεί να είναι μια φυσιολογική κοπέλα όλο αυτό κάτι μου βρωμάει στο πως έχει μεγαλώσει και σίγουρα δεν φταίει η ίδια!

----------


## Αννα..

Πρωτα απο ολα να σου πω οτι εν μερη καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις, βρισκομαι σε παρομοια φαση κ ειμαι 25. Αυτο που θελω να σου πω κ πολλοι εχουν επισημανει παραπανω και μ αρεσε οπως το εθεσε ο Ερις, ειναι να μην προσπαθησεις να κανεις κατι απλα για να το κανεις, πιο πολυ φαινεται οτι θες να προχωρησεις μαζι του για να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι πια μονη και να κανεις ενα ειδος φιγουρας στις δηθεν φιλες σου κ γενικα να καθησυχασεις οσους ανησυχουν για σενα που εισαι μονη παρα επειδη πραγματικα σε ενδιαφερει το συγκεκριμενο ατομο. Αυτο που θα σου πω απο μενα ειναι οτι ειναι λογικο να σε ανησυχει το θεμα σχεσης, το καταλαβαινω απολυτα πιστεψε με αλλα λειτουργεις σπασμωδικα. Εγω πλεον, απλα κουραστηκα να ασχολουμαι με αυτο χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν με απασχολει αλλα δε θα ζαλισω το μυαλο μου πλεον με τοσες σκεψεις. Ειναι επιλογη σου να μην εχεις προχωρησει με καποιον ειτε "λιγουρη" ειτε με καποιον που δεν σου βγηκε για δικους σου λογους και αυτο δεν ειναι ντροπη και πρωτη απ ολους πρεπει να το καταλαβεις εσυ και να δειξεις το σεβασμο που πρεπει στον εαυτο σου για να το σεβαστουν κ οι αλλοι με την εννοια να μην ντρεπεσαι, ενας ανθρωπος που θα ενδιαφερθει πραγματικα για σενα δε θα σε κοροιδεψει για την απειρια σου και αν το κανει πολυ απλα δεν αξιζει και προχωρας παρακατω. Εχεις βαλει στοχο να κανεις σχεση με το συγκεκριμενο ατομο σαν να ειναι ενας στοχος που αφορα εξετασεις να περασεις ενα μαθημα. Μπορεις να εισαι καλα η τουλαχιστον να προσπαθησεις να εισαι και χωρις αυτην την σκεψη που εχει ριζωσει στο μυαλο. Η ζωη σου περιστρεφεται γυρω απο αυτο, προσπαθησε να βαλεις κ αλλους στοχους στην ζωη σου, ειτε σπουδες, ειτε επαγγελματικους και προσθεσε και ατομα που πραγματικα θα νοιαζονται για σενα και θα περνας ομορφα μαζι τους γιατι θα σε νοιαζονται και θα τους νοιαζεσαι. Να κανεις ουσιωσεις φιλιες και οχι φιλιες του κωλου που υπαρχει ζηλοφθονεια και ανταγωνισμος και απο τις δυο πλευρες. Γιατι απο αυτο που περιγραφεις φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι θες να μπεις στο ματι αυτων των και καλα φιλων σου, το θεμα ειναι εσυ να σαι πραγματικα ευτυχισμενη και να νιωθεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου και οχι τι θα δουν οι αλλοι. Μπορει να σου δωσει μια ικανοποιηση εκεινη την στιγμη αλλα τιποτα παραπανω, αν εχεις επιλεξει να εισαι με εναν ανθρωπο που απλα τον εχεις για μοστρα μετα θα νιωσεις αξιολυπηση και δεν το χρειαζεσαι. Επισης συμφωνω σε αυτο που λενε οτι αυτο που θες διακαως θα αρχισει να φαινεται αν δεν εχει φανει στο παιδι αυτο κ ισως ειναι κ αυτος ο λογος που ειναι διστακτικος μαζι σου, δηλαδη το οτι εχεις ανταγωνιστικους λογους που θες να κανεις κατι μαζι του η το οτι εισαι απελπισμενη οπως λες. Εγω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις, να σκεφτεις τον εαυτο σου τι μπορεις να πετυχεις μονη σου στην ζωη σου, βαζοντας καποιους στοχους με σωστους φιλους διπλα σου και εχοντας την πορτα ανοιχτη σε καινουργιες γνωριμιες, οπως και αυτη με το παιδι αυτο, βγες μαζι του δοκιμασε να δεις αν μπορει να σου βγει κατι ερωτικο αλλα να το κανεις οχι απελπισμενα και ουτε για λογους επιδειξης αλλα πανω απο αλλα για σενα και αν δεν σου βγει η κατι στραβωσει δεν χαθηκε και ο κοσμος δε θα πεσεις και στα πατωματα μια χαρα κοπελα εισαι θα βρεθει ο επομενος.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Αρχικά να τονίσω ότι δεν έχω υποστεί κακοποίηση. Ίσως δεν έχω συναισθηματα λόγω του άγχους μου να κάνω σχεση,που παραμερίζει όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Κάνω υποχωρήσεις,αλλά δεν θα έκανα και κάτι με άτομα που με αηδιάζουν,αλλιώς θα είχα προχωρήσει ήδη τώρα. Όταν βλέπω ότι ο άλλος δεν με ελκύει (συνήθως τις περισσότερες φορές) μετά από κάποιο διάστημα υπομονής δεν αντέχω άλλο και κόβω κάθε επαφή.
Στο παιδί δεν έχω πει τίποτα για τις φίλες μου ούτε έχω πει στα ίσα ότι δεν έχω κάνει σχέση. Μπορεί να το υποθετει απλά. Άρα πως ξέρει ότι τον θέλω για φιγούρα? Που δεν τον θέλω μόνο για φιγούρα,αλλά για να ζήσω και κάποια πράγματα και να τον κάνω να περνάει και εκείνος καλά.

----------


## Remedy

εγω θα συμφωνησω με την λουλουδι, οτι πρεπει να τα συζητησεις με απολυτη ειλικρινεια, με ψυχοθεραπευτη.

----------


## λουλούδι

Σ' ευχαριστώ Ρέμεντυ, αν είναι δυνατόν να τα θεωρούμε φυσιολογικά όλα αυτά.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε γιατί δεν είναι νορμάλ? Απλά επειδή έχω υποστεί ζήλεια και άσχημες συμπεριφορές από φίλες φίδια θέλω να βρω τον άνθρωπο μου,κακό είναι? Δεν είπα και τον μελλοντικό συζυγο,αλλά κάποιον που θα με δει λίγο πιο σοβαρά και θα έχουμε μια σχέση 
Αν θέλετε να το συζητήσουμε στείλτε μου μήνυμα. Δεν τα λέω επιθετικά αυτά,απλά θέλω να μου εξηγήσετε

----------


## savatage

> Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε γιατί δεν είναι νορμάλ? Απλά επειδή έχω υποστεί ζήλεια και άσχημες συμπεριφορές από φίλες φίδια θέλω να βρω τον άνθρωπο μου,κακό είναι? Δεν είπα και τον μελλοντικό συζυγο,αλλά κάποιον που θα με δει λίγο πιο σοβαρά και θα έχουμε μια σχέση 
> Αν θέλετε να το συζητήσουμε στείλτε μου μήνυμα. Δεν τα λέω επιθετικά αυτά,απλά θέλω να μου εξηγήσετε


Ναι, τα κινητρα σου φαινονται λιγο πώς να σου πω, αρρωστημενα. 
Δηλαδη αντι να ψαχνεις να βρεις τον ερωτα, την αγαπη, την κ..λα, ψαχνεις πώς να εκδικηθεις τα κοριτσια που ζηλευεις. Εχεις κανει στοχο ζωης πώς να τους μπεις στο ματι, αντι το πώς να αισθανθεις υπεροχα συναισθηματα.
Ε αυτο μπορει να χρηζει επαγγελματικης βοηθειας, ψυχοθεραπειας δηλαδη οπως σου ειπε και η ρεμεντυ.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Εννοείται ότι θέλω να νιώσω τρυφερότητα από κάποιο αγόρι,απλά θα είναι μεγάλη ικανοποίηση για μένα η αντίδραση τους και θα αποδειχθεί και το πόσο με ζηλευουν.

----------


## savatage

> Εννοείται ότι θέλω να νιώσω τρυφερότητα από κάποιο αγόρι,απλά θα είναι μεγάλη ικανοποίηση για μένα η αντίδραση τους και θα αποδειχθεί και το πόσο με ζηλευουν.


Αυτη τη στιγμη τι εχουν να σου ζηλεψουν?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Την εξωτερική μου εμφάνιση,το ότι εγώ έχω αρκετά παραπάνω χρήματα από αυτές (μιλάω για ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ χρήματα,όχι του μπαμπακα μου,όπως εκείνες),για το ότι εμένα μου την πέφτουν ωραία αγόρια ενώ εκείνες έχουν τον ίδιο από τα 17 τους... Για το ότι εγώ κάνω σχέδια να φύγω ενώ εκείνες θα παραμείνουν εκεί κολλημένες... Και επειδή το μόνο που δεν έχω είναι η σχέση με χτυπάνε εκεί για να νιώσουν καλύτερα. Το ξέρω ότι με ζηλευουν,μου το λένε και άλλοι αλλά καταντάει ενοχλητικό να βγάζουν τόση κακια

----------


## savatage

> Την εξωτερική μου εμφάνιση,το ότι εγώ έχω αρκετά παραπάνω χρήματα από αυτές (μιλάω για ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ χρήματα,όχι του μπαμπακα μου,όπως εκείνες),για το ότι εμένα μου την πέφτουν ωραία αγόρια ενώ εκείνες έχουν τον ίδιο από τα 17 τους... Για το ότι εγώ κάνω σχέδια να φύγω ενώ εκείνες θα παραμείνουν εκεί κολλημένες... Και επειδή το μόνο που δεν έχω είναι η σχέση με χτυπάνε εκεί για να νιώσουν καλύτερα. Το ξέρω ότι με ζηλευουν,μου το λένε και άλλοι αλλά καταντάει ενοχλητικό να βγάζουν τόση κακια


Μα νομιζα οτι το οτι εκεινες εχουν μακροχρονιες σχεσεις ηταν κατι που ηθελες και για τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν θέλω και μακροχρόνια σχέση,θέλω απλά σχέση.
Και το ότι με ζηλευουν το συνειδητοποίησα πρόσφατα μετά από συζητήσεις με άτομα δικά μου που συμφώνησαν όλοι στο ότι με ζηλευουν. Εγώ δεν το καταλάβαινα γιατί είχα αυτοεκτίμηση μηδέν.

----------


## λουλούδι

Βγάζεις μια κακία και μια ζήλεια δεν ξέρω ποιος φταίει γι'αυτό..........σου έχουν μηδενίσει την αυτοπεποίθηση οι άλλοι ή αυτές ή έχεις υποστεί κακοποίηση και δεν το παραδέχεσαι ή δεν έχεις βρει ούτε ένα σωστό άνθρωπο έως τώρα ή και να βρήκες τον έδιωξες άθελά σου, μου θυμίζεις εμένα πολύ σε πολλά, με αποτέλεσμα να σου βγαίνουν κενές προσδοκίες για πράγματα που δεν αξίζουν όπως να τους μπεις στο μάτι. Τι εκφράσεις είναι αυτές; Πρόσεξε, δεν λέω ότι είσαι κακιά. Οι πραγματικά κακοί άνθρωποι δεν κάθονται να συζητάνε. Απλώς έχεις μπει σε ένα δρόμο ζήλειας - δεν ξέρω ποιος σε έβαλε εκεί μέσα και έχεις εγκλωβιστεί. Μόνο ένας ψυχολόγος ή ένας ψυχίατρος θα σε βοηθούσε να βγεις, ένας καλός όμως......αλλά επιμένω ότι έχεις και ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα όπως κατάθλιψη ή ψυχαναγκασμούς, δεν είναι φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά όλα αυτά τα κολλήματα........πρέπει να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου, να το κάνεις για σένα......αν ήθελες θα είχες βρει αγόρι....δεν θες. Βέβαια μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν και σωστοί.......ή εσύ να μην είσαι καλά και να μην τους βλέπεις.........δεν ξέρω, γιατί όταν ήμουν στη φάση την δική σου δεν ήμουν καλά οπότε δεν μπορώ να κρίνω.......όπως και να 'χει χέσε τα αγόρια και κοίτα την πάρτη σου να είσαι εσύ καλά. Και διώξ' τες αυτές μόνο κακό σου κάνουν. Δεν αξίζει καν να ασχολείσαι εκτός και αν σε αγαπάνε και το 'χεις δει στραβά.

----------


## Έρις

> Αρχικά να τονίσω ότι δεν έχω υποστεί κακοποίηση. Ίσως δεν έχω συναισθηματα λόγω του άγχους μου να κάνω σχεση,που παραμερίζει όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Κάνω υποχωρήσεις,αλλά δεν θα έκανα και κάτι με άτομα που με αηδιάζουν,αλλιώς θα είχα προχωρήσει ήδη τώρα. Όταν βλέπω ότι ο άλλος δεν με ελκύει (συνήθως τις περισσότερες φορές) μετά από κάποιο διάστημα υπομονής δεν αντέχω άλλο και κόβω κάθε επαφή.
> Στο παιδί δεν έχω πει τίποτα για τις φίλες μου ούτε έχω πει στα ίσα ότι δεν έχω κάνει σχέση. Μπορεί να το υποθετει απλά. Άρα πως ξέρει ότι τον θέλω για φιγούρα? Που δεν τον θέλω μόνο για φιγούρα,αλλά για να ζήσω και κάποια πράγματα και να τον κάνω να περνάει και εκείνος καλά.


Η συμπεριφορά μιας ερωτευμένης γυναίκας είναι διαφορετική από κάποια που δεν πολυκαίγεται... Παρατήρησε το βλέμμα ενός ανθρώπου ερωτευμένου κι ενός που δεν είναι, όταν κοιτάει τον/ την σύντροφο του.... και θα καταλάβεις.

Εγώ θα αποστασιοποιηθώ από τα σχόλια που σε θέλουν "μη φυσιολογική", αλλά ξεκάθαρα οφείλω να σου πω ότι η σύναψη μιας σχέσης έχει γίνει αυτοσκοπός για σένα. Κάπου έχει μπλεχτεί η ανάγκη σου για συντροφικότητα, με την παλαιομοδίτικη νοοτροπία της επαρχίας και τα κακεντρεχή σχόλια που ανταλλάσσετε με τις "φίλες" σου. Νομίζω ότι αυτό που προσπαθούν να σου εξηγήσουν τα κορίτσια παραπάνω είναι ότι παρουσιάζεις ένα προφίλ όχι ιδιαίτερα υγιών διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μπορεί η "κακία" να προέρχεται από αυτά που μου έκαναν εκείνες από την ζήλεια τους και με μείωναν τόσα χρόνια. Τώρα έχω προσπαθήσει να αποστασιοποιηθω αλλά μου στέλνουν ακόμα και με πρήζουν. Φυσικά και έχω ανάγκη κάποιον να μου δείχνει αγάπη και θαυμασμό μετά από όλες αυτές τις συμπεριφορές και το θέλω πολύ. Το ότι θα σταματήσουν να μου το χτυπάνε είναι απλά ένα συν

----------


## λουλούδι

Συμφωνώ Έρις, με τη διαφορά ότι εγώ δεν χαρακτήρισα την ίδια μη φυσιολογική, αλλά τις πράξεις της. Επειδή έχω κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία, άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Μπορεί η "κακία" να προέρχεται από αυτά που μου έκαναν εκείνες από την ζήλεια τους και με μείωναν τόσα χρόνια. Τώρα έχω προσπαθήσει να αποστασιοποιηθω αλλά μου στέλνουν ακόμα και με πρήζουν. Φυσικά και έχω ανάγκη κάποιον να μου δείχνει αγάπη και θαυμασμό μετά από όλες αυτές τις συμπεριφορές και το θέλω πολύ. Το ότι θα σταματήσουν να μου το χτυπάνε είναι απλά ένα συν


Κοίταξε αν σε μειώνουν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να η "κακοποίηση" που λέγαμε, και είναι ψυχολογική. Δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι επειδή σε ζηλεύουν τα κάνουν αυτά; Έξυπνη κοπέλα είσαι..........Είσαι και όμορφη, έχεις και λεφτά όπως λες "λογικό" να σε ζηλεύουν. Για μένα δεν είναι λογικό αλλά έτσι κάνουν οι περισσότεροι σε κάποιον που τα έχει όλα. Έτσι κι εμένα με ζήλευαν και αγόρια και κορίτσια και μέσα μου είχα παγώσει σαν εσένα. Κούκλα μου - και το εννοώ αυτό - μη χαραμίζεις τη ζωή σου για την κάθε μαλακισμένη που δεν καταλαβαίνει πως νιώθεις και θέλει να σε μειώσει............Κοίτα να βρεις ένα σωστό αγόρι τότε και αν συνεχίσεις να μην κοιτάς τον έρωτα τότε να πας στον ψυχολόγο, δεν έχεις κάτι σοβαρό αφού όντως σε μειώνανε, για ήπια κατάθλιψη μου κάνει πιο πολύ. Κοίτα να περνάς εσύ καλά και να βρεις ανθρώπους να σε αγαπούν.......αυτό σου λείπει. Τώρα μας τα είπες όλα, πριν δεν έβγαζα άκρη. Και ξεκλειδώσου, να λες τι σε προβληματίζει και ειδικά εδώ για να σε καταλαβαίνουμε όπως τώρα!

----------


## savatage

> Μπορεί η "κακία" να προέρχεται από αυτά που μου έκαναν εκείνες από την ζήλεια τους και με μείωναν τόσα χρόνια. Τώρα έχω προσπαθήσει να αποστασιοποιηθω αλλά μου στέλνουν ακόμα και με πρήζουν. Φυσικά και έχω ανάγκη κάποιον να μου δείχνει αγάπη και θαυμασμό μετά από όλες αυτές τις συμπεριφορές και το θέλω πολύ. Το ότι θα σταματήσουν να μου το χτυπάνε είναι απλά ένα συν


Κοιτα, αν γενικως σε αντιπαθουν και ειστε μονιμα αντιζηλες, παλι θα βρουν κατι αλλο να σου χτυπανε. Και να κανεις καποια σχεση για να τους δειξεις οτι τα καταφερες, αμα θελουν να βρουν κατι να πουν, θα βρουν να πουν.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Βασικά από την στιγμή που θα κάνω την σχέση δεν θα τους ξαναμιλησω

----------


## Αννα..

Μπορεί να μην έχει καταλάβει ακριβώς ότι έχεις κ αυτούς τους σκοπούς (φιγουρα) αλλά από την συμπεριφορά σου να έχει υποψιαστεί κάτι περίεργο, όσο κ να προσπαθείς να κρύψεις κάποια πράγματα κάτι θα του έχει φανεί παράξενο όπως το ότι δεν έχεις να πεις πολλά πράγματα για τις φίλες σου γιατί σε αφήνουν στην απ εξω, και όσο σε γνωρίζει θα καταλάβει ότι σε απασχολεί ίσως οχι με ποιον τρόπο ευτυχως Αλλά δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να αναλωνεις τόσο χρόνο για αυτές για να τους δειχθεις αντ'αυτού προσπάθησε να μην σε ενδιαφέρει ξεκοψετες τελείως κ Κάνε νέες επαφές που θα σου μείνουν κ πραγματικά θα είσαι περήφανη για τις φίλες σου κ πίστεψε με τότε αυτό θα είναι κ πιο φυσιολογικό στο παιδί αυτό γιατί θά σε ακούσει να μιλάς για ανθρώπους που σε ενδιαφέρουν κ τους αγαπάς κ ότι τα χεις Καλά με τον εαυτό σου κ με τους άλλους. Απλά σταματά να ασχολησε μαζί τους κ να έχεις στο μυαλό σου πως θα φανείς καλύτερη απο αυτές κ να τις κάνεις να ζηλέψουν. Αυτό σου ρίχνει την αξιοπρεπεια δεν το καταλαβαίνεις? Δεν το λέω με επιθετικό τρόπο Αλλά με διάθεση να σε κανω να καταλάβεις

----------


## savatage

> Βασικά από την στιγμή που θα κάνω την σχέση δεν θα τους ξαναμιλησω


Τελοσπαντων, καταλαβαινω οτι δεν υπαρχει καμμια περιπτωση να σου αλλαξουμε γνωμη ή ακομα και να σε προβληματισουμε μηπως κατι παει στραβα σε αυτο το συλλογισμο, αλλα ετσι γινεται στη ζωη, παθαινουμε και μαθαινουμε.

Στο μεταξυ, ο τυπακος που δεν εχει ιδεα για ολα αυτα, ειναι ακομη σε επισκεψη στους δικους του?

----------


## λουλούδι

Ωραία. Κάνε λοιπόν μία σχέση με κάποιον που σου αρέσει........αν δεν θέλει αυτός μην κολλάς και πολύ και χαλιέσαι......τώρα έχεις χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση γιατί στην έχουν κάνει σμπαράλια οι άλλες μην τις βρίσω.........αλλά αν αισθανθείς καλύτερα και αυτό γίνεται μόνο με τη βοήθεια ψυχολόγου ή με το να κάτσεις και να τα σκεφτείς όλα ώριμα......μπορείς; και πεις μετά ότι μπορώ να έχω όποιον θέλω και δεν θα "σέρνομαι" πίσω από κάθε μαλάκα αλλά θα σέρνονται από πίσω μου και ΕΓΩ θα διαλέξω και δεν θα με διαλέξουνε ο κάθε μαλ....., τότε μόνο θα βρεις την ισορροπία μέσα σου, σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη!!

----------


## Έρις

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, θα σε συμβούλευα αντί να ψάχνεις τρόπους να κάνεις σχέση, να αλλάξεις τόπο διαμονής και να βρεις το νόημα σε καινούργιους ανθρώπους, σε αληθινές φιλίες κι ευχάριστες παρέες....
Είναι θέμα οπτικής και προτεραιοτήτων..... 

Οφείλω όμως να σου πω, ότι αυτά τα μαύρα συναισθήματα που κουβαλάς είναι εύκολο να ειδωθούν στη συμπεριφορά ενός ανθρώπου... κι επίσης όταν υπάρχει κάτι χαλασμένο μέσα μας, έπειτα από λίγο σαπίζει.... 

Αυτό που με χαλάει περισσότερο στα γραφόμενα σου είναι ότι εμπλέκονται φίλοι, γνωστοί, εχθροί κτλ στους οποίους δίνεις περισσότερη σημασία και γίνονται σε κάποιο βαθμό κίνητρο για σένα.... Περιμένω να διαβάσω ένα post που θα μιλάς για τον εσωτερικό σου κόσμο.... Ένα post που να μην είναι κενό συναισθημάτων...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Μπορεί να μην έχει καταλάβει ακριβώς ότι έχεις κ αυτούς τους σκοπούς (φιγουρα) αλλά από την συμπεριφορά σου να έχει υποψιαστεί κάτι περίεργο, όσο κ να προσπαθείς να κρύψεις κάποια πράγματα κάτι θα του έχει φανεί παράξενο όπως το ότι δεν έχεις να πεις πολλά πράγματα για τις φίλες σου γιατί σε αφήνουν στην απ εξω, και όσο σε γνωρίζει θα καταλάβει ότι σε απασχολεί ίσως οχι με ποιον τρόπο ευτυχως Αλλά δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να αναλωνεις τόσο χρόνο για αυτές για να τους δειχθεις αντ'αυτού προσπάθησε να μην σε ενδιαφέρει ξεκοψετες τελείως κ Κάνε νέες επαφές που θα σου μείνουν κ πραγματικά θα είσαι περήφανη για τις φίλες σου κ πίστεψε με τότε αυτό θα είναι κ πιο φυσιολογικό στο παιδί αυτό γιατί θά σε ακούσει να μιλάς για ανθρώπους που σε ενδιαφέρουν κ τους αγαπάς κ ότι τα χεις Καλά με τον εαυτό σου κ με τους άλλους. Απλά σταματά να ασχολησε μαζί τους κ να έχεις στο μυαλό σου πως θα φανείς καλύτερη απο αυτές κ να τις κάνεις να ζηλέψουν. Αυτό σου ρίχνει την αξιοπρεπεια δεν το καταλαβαίνεις? Δεν το λέω με επιθετικό τρόπο Αλλά με διάθεση να σε κανω να καταλάβεις


Δεν ρίχνει η κοπέλα την αξιοπρέπειά της, οι άλλες της την ρίχνουν. Και δυστυχώς, καλές φίλες είναι ανύπαρκτες ή πολύ σπάνιες!!!!! Δεν θέλουν και πολλά πολλά άμα είσαι όμορφη και τα έχεις όλα γιατί αρχίζουν και ζηλεύουν!!!! Δεν μπορείς να την καταλάβεις γιατί δεν μπαίνεις στην θέση της!!!!!! Το αγόρι άμα θέλει ας την καταλάβει......αν δεν την καταλαβαίνει να βρει άλλη δεν θα κολλάει με τον κάθε μαλάκα που δεν είναι σε θέση να την καταλάβει......τι να τον κάνει έναν τέτοιον να τον έχει για φιγούρα όπως νομίζει ότι είναι σωστό; Σωστό είναι να βρει έναν που να τη θέλει για αυτό που είναι και να την καταλαβαίνει και να τον επιλέξει η ΙΔΙΑ..........Αυτά είχα να πω με πολλή αγάπη για την κοπελα γιατί την καταλαβαίνω.....

----------


## Αννα..

> Δεν ρίχνει η κοπέλα την αξιοπρέπειά της, οι άλλες της την ρίχνουν. Και δυστυχώς, καλές φίλες είναι ανύπαρκτες ή πολύ σπάνιες!!!!! Δεν θέλουν και πολλά πολλά άμα είσαι όμορφη και τα έχεις όλα γιατί αρχίζουν και ζηλεύουν!!!! Δεν μπορείς να την καταλάβεις γιατί δεν μπαίνεις στην θέση της!!!!!! Το αγόρι άμα θέλει ας την καταλάβει......αν δεν την καταλαβαίνει να βρει άλλη δεν θα κολλάει με τον κάθε μαλάκα που δεν είναι σε θέση να την καταλάβει......τι να τον κάνει έναν τέτοιον να τον έχει για φιγούρα όπως νομίζει ότι είναι σωστό; Σωστό είναι να βρει έναν που να τη θέλει για αυτό που είναι και να την καταλαβαίνει και να τον επιλέξει η ΙΔΙΑ..........Αυτά είχα να πω με πολλή αγάπη για την κοπελα γιατί την καταλαβαίνω.....


Συμφωνώ στο τελευταίο που είπες, να είναι με κάποιον που θα τον θέλει πραγματικά κ όχι για φιγούρα, τώρα η ίδια λέει ότι τον θέλει κ για τα δύο. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι να αποβάλλει το γεγονός ότι τον θέλει κ για φιγούρα. Τώρα όσον αφορά το πρώτο πίστεψε με οι άλλες τέτοιες που είναι έχουν χάσει την αξιοπρέπεια τους εδω κ καιρό μόνο που η κοπέλα συνεχίζοντας να τους δίνει σημασία χάνει κ η ίδια την δικιά της. Κ εχω μπει στην θέση της γιατι μου έχει συμβεί κ αυτό που έκανα ήταν πολύ απλα να ξεκοψω γιατι το μόνο που μου έδινε η δήθεν φιλιά ήταν νεύρα κ να μην τα έχω Καλά με τον εαυτό μου. Το να έχεις θέματα γοήτρου κ πως θα φανείς καλύτερη σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι σαν κ αυτές, αν θες να είσαι διαφορετική γραψτες κανονικά από τώρα Κάνε την ζωούλα σου όμορφα κ ωραία έχοντας αγάπη γύρω σου κ όχι ζήλεια κ κακια.

----------


## Αννα..

Και κάτι τελευταίο φυσικά κ υπάρχουν Κ καλές φιλιες αν είσαι σε θέση να το δεις κ να κάνεις σωστές φιλίες θα σου συμβεί. Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι σκαρτοι, μην σε κάνει να σκεφτείς Κάποιος αρνητικά, είσαι μια χαρά άνθρωπος κ δικαιούσαι να έχεις σωστούς φίλους δίπλα σου κ θα τους έχεις αν σταματήσεις να ασχολεισαι με αυτές.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Συμφωνώ στο τελευταίο που είπες, να είναι με κάποιον που θα τον θέλει πραγματικά κ όχι για φιγούρα, τώρα η ίδια λέει ότι τον θέλει κ για τα δύο. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι να αποβάλλει το γεγονός ότι τον θέλει κ για φιγούρα. Τώρα όσον αφορά το πρώτο πίστεψε με οι άλλες τέτοιες που είναι έχουν χάσει την αξιοπρέπεια τους εδω κ καιρό μόνο που η κοπέλα συνεχίζοντας να τους δίνει σημασία χάνει κ η ίδια την δικιά της. Κ εχω μπει στην θέση της γιατι μου έχει συμβεί κ αυτό που έκανα ήταν πολύ απλα να ξεκοψω γιατι το μόνο που μου έδινε η δήθεν φιλιά ήταν νεύρα κ να μην τα έχω Καλά με τον εαυτό μου. Το να έχεις θέματα γοήτρου κ πως θα φανείς καλύτερη σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι σαν κ αυτές, αν θες να είσαι διαφορετική γραψτες κανονικά από τώρα Κάνε την ζωούλα σου όμορφα κ ωραία έχοντας αγάπη γύρω σου κ όχι ζήλεια κ κακια.


Κοίταξε θα στο εξηγήσω για την φιγούρα. Επειδή της έχει γίνει η αυτοπεποίθηση σμπαράλια, τόσα χρόνια τα κατάφεραν οι κάριες, η φιγούρα θα ήταν για να της ανέβει λίγο, είναι υγιής αυτή η αντίδραση, προηγουμένως έλεγα ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί δεν ήξερα ή δεν θυμόμουν ποιος φταίει στην περίπτωση της κοπέλας!!!!!!!!! Για μένα δεν χάνει καμία αξιοπρέπεια. Τα χρόνια της χάνει. Και χαλάει την διάθεσή της. Έκανα παρέα με άτομο ο οποίος στην αρχή μου είπε ότι είμαι από τις πιο όμορφες που είχε γνωρίσει και μετά μου είχε ρίξει μέχρι και νερό σε μία καφετέρια, με έλεγε κωλόχοντρη και τόσα άλλα άσχημα που τα υπέμενα, αλλά δεν έχανα εγώ την αξιοπρέπειά μου, αυτός ξεφτιλιζόταν απλά η κοινωνία θα πάρει το μέρος του δυστυχώς. Και νόμιζα ότι δεν θα ξαναγνωρίσω τέτοιους "ανθρώπους" και αυτός ήταν ο χειρότερος. Και ακόμα και τώρα είναι ανοιχτή πληγή αυτός ο τύπος, γι'αυτό λεμονπάι μου μακριά από σκύλες και σκύλους. Συμφωνώ με τις τελευταίες προτάσεις.

----------


## Lenale

Κοπέλα μου τι λες σορρυ κιόλας όλοι εδώ σ μιλανε με τρυφερότητα αλλά επειδή εγώ είμαι και ρεαλίστρια θα σ πω να συνελθεις τι πάει να πει βασικά με το που κανω την σχέση δεν θα τους ξαναμιλήσω είναι ολοφάνερο ότι εχεις κολλήματα και ψυχωσεις ανώριμη για την ηλικία σου και ή ξαδέρφη μου είναι στην ηλικία σου και μόλις έκανε το 2ο παιδί πιο μυαλο από σένα έχει δεν ξέρω καταβαθος πιστεύω είσαι κακομαθημενη γτ τόση ώρα ούτε ένα καλό δεν σε εχω δει Ν γράψεις μιλας γ πλανα καταστροφης το μυαλό κολλημένο στις φιλες που υποτίθεται σ κανουν κακο στην τελική μήπως εσύ της ζηλευεις αλλες δουλειες δεν εχεις και αν σε καταστρεφουν όπως ισχυρίζεσαι τ κάθεσαι μαζοχα είσαι σε πρώτο στάδιο αποφασισε τ θες από την ζωη σου κατσε σοβαρεψου στείλε στα τσακίδια αυτες τις κοπέλες από τώρα και όχι σε λίγο καιρό 23 είσαι δηλαδή έλεος μια μικρότερη θ σ κάνει μαθήματα

----------


## λουλούδι

Της έχουν χώσει βαθιά το μαχαίρι μέσα στο μυαλό της και δεν το αφήνουν να βγει..........

----------


## Αννα..

> Κοίταξε θα στο εξηγήσω για την φιγούρα. Επειδή της έχει γίνει η αυτοπεποίθηση σμπαράλια, τόσα χρόνια τα κατάφεραν οι κάριες, η φιγούρα θα ήταν για να της ανέβει λίγο, είναι υγιής αυτή η αντίδραση, προηγουμένως έλεγα ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί δεν ήξερα ή δεν θυμόμουν ποιος φταίει στην περίπτωση της κοπέλας!!!!!!!!! Για μένα δεν χάνει καμία αξιοπρέπεια. Τα χρόνια της χάνει. Και χαλάει την διάθεσή της. Έκανα παρέα με άτομο ο οποίος στην αρχή μου είπε ότι είμαι από τις πιο όμορφες που είχε γνωρίσει και μετά μου είχε ρίξει μέχρι και νερό σε μία καφετέρια, με έλεγε κωλόχοντρη και τόσα άλλα άσχημα που τα υπέμενα, αλλά δεν έχανα εγώ την αξιοπρέπειά μου, αυτός ξεφτιλιζόταν απλά η κοινωνία θα πάρει το μέρος του δυστυχώς. Και νόμιζα ότι δεν θα ξαναγνωρίσω τέτοιους "ανθρώπους" και αυτός ήταν ο χειρότερος. Και ακόμα και τώρα είναι ανοιχτή πληγή αυτός ο τύπος, γι'αυτό λεμονπάι μου μακριά από σκύλες και σκύλους. Συμφωνώ με τις τελευταίες προτάσεις.



Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο υγιής, αν και υπάρχει πολύ αυτό το πράγμα και ίσως σε ολοτς μας καποια στιγμη να έχουμε σκεφτει ανταγωνιστικά Αλλά όταν εχεις βάλει στόχο της ζωής σου να κάνεις κάποιους να σε ζηλέψουν αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο υγιή. Άσε που για μένα πιστεύω ότι όταν θα είσαι πραγματικά Καλά με τον εαυτό σου κ με τους άλλους τότε σίγουρα θα ζηλέψουν Αλλά το θέμα είναι να μην σε νοιάζει, και να κοιτάξεις την προσωπική σου ευτυχία κ όχι το πως θα σκεφτούν οι άλλοι.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο υγιής, αν και υπάρχει πολύ αυτό το πράγμα και ίσως σε ολοτς μας καποια στιγμη να έχουμε σκεφτει ανταγωνιστικά Αλλά όταν εχεις βάλει στόχο της ζωής σου να κάνεις κάποιους να σε ζηλέψουν αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο υγιή. Άσε που για μένα πιστεύω ότι όταν θα είσαι πραγματικά Καλά με τον εαυτό σου κ με τους άλλους τότε σίγουρα θα ζηλέψουν Αλλά το θέμα είναι να μην σε νοιάζει, και να κοιτάξεις την προσωπική σου ευτυχία κ όχι το πως θα σκεφτούν οι άλλοι.


Υγιής είναι η αντίδραση απέναντι σε έναν αρρωστημένο ψυχολογικό πόλεμο.........Δηλαδή πόσο υγιής μπορεί να είσαι όταν οι άνθρωποι που θεωρούσες φίλες σου σε μάχονται έτσι και τι όπλα έχεις εσύ; Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ίσως και να συμβαίνει το τελευταίο να τα έχει βρει με τον εαυτό της, να τα έχει όλα και να τη ζηλεύουν όλοι, άντρες γυναίκες, θα βρει όμως το δρόμο της αρκεί να ξεκολλήσει από αυτές.......πρέπει να το δει μόνη της και να βγάλει το μαχαίρι..........εμένα ακόμα με πονάνε οι πληγές του παρελθόντος όταν δεν είμαι καλά.......γι'αυτό όσο πιο νωρίς το καταλάβει τόσο το καλύτερο!!!!!

----------


## Αννα..

> Υγιής είναι η αντίδραση απέναντι σε έναν αρρωστημένο ψυχολογικό πόλεμο.........Δηλαδή πόσο υγιής μπορεί να είσαι όταν οι άνθρωποι που θεωρούσες φίλες σου σε μάχονται έτσι και τι όπλα έχεις εσύ; Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ίσως και να συμβαίνει το τελευταίο να τα έχει βρει με τον εαυτό της, να τα έχει όλα και να τη ζηλεύουν όλοι, άντρες γυναίκες, θα βρει όμως το δρόμο της αρκεί να ξεκολλήσει από αυτές.......πρέπει να το δει μόνη της και να βγάλει το μαχαίρι..........εμένα ακόμα με πονάνε οι πληγές του παρελθόντος όταν δεν είμαι καλά.......γι'αυτό όσο πιο νωρίς το καταλάβει τόσο το καλύτερο!!!!!


Δηλαδή μου λες ότι είναι υγιές να της έχει γίνει στόχος ζωής το πως θα τους μπει στο μάτι? Δεν ξερψ αν είναι μια φυσιολογική η όχι αντίδραση μετά από αυτή την αντιμετώπιση που είχε από αυτές τις κοπέλες Αλλά σίγουρα καλό στον εαυτό της δεν κάνει σκεπτόμενη έτσι. Και στην τελική εμείς επιλέγουμε τι ανθρώπους θα έχουμε στην ζωή μας, αν κάθεσαι να ανέχεσαι άσχημες συμπεριφορές είναι δικό σου θέμα κ δεν χρειάζεται να κατηγορείς τους άλλους. Εσύ επιλέγεις αν θα συνεχίσεις να το δέχεσαι η το κόβεις.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Δηλαδή μου λες ότι είναι υγιές να της έχει γίνει στόχος ζωής το πως θα τους μπει στο μάτι? Δεν ξερψ αν είναι μια φυσιολογική η όχι αντίδραση μετά από αυτή την αντιμετώπιση που είχε από αυτές τις κοπέλες Αλλά σίγουρα καλό στον εαυτό της δεν κάνει σκεπτόμενη έτσι. Και στην τελική εμείς επιλέγουμε τι ανθρώπους θα έχουμε στην ζωή μας, αν κάθεσαι να ανέχεσαι άσχημες συμπεριφορές είναι δικό σου θέμα κ δεν χρειάζεται να κατηγορείς τους άλλους. Εσύ επιλέγεις αν θα συνεχίσεις να το δέχεσαι η το κόβεις.


Περίμενε περίμενε......Ένα ένα.......πρώτον, όταν σε σημαδεύουν με όπλο έχεις δύο επιλογές....ή σημαδεύεις και εσύ με όπλο ή κάθεσαι να σε σκοτώσουν.........ποιο είναι πιο υγιές σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Και ποιος ορίζει τι είναι καλό σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Ε όχι και να μην κατηγορείς τους άλλους.........Ζούμε σε μια αρρωστημένη κοινωνία πολύ κακώς που επικρατεί η ζήλεια η απατεωνιά η κατινιά με την κακή έννοια όχι να κοιτάξω το κινητό του αγοριού μου πχ και όλα τα αρνητικά, αν δεν μπορεί να βρει έναν σωστό άνθρωπο αυτή φταίει;;;

----------


## Αννα..

> Περίμενε περίμενε......Ένα ένα.......πρώτον, όταν σε σημαδεύουν με όπλο έχεις δύο επιλογές....ή σημαδεύεις και εσύ με όπλο ή κάθεσαι να σε σκοτώσουν.........ποιο είναι πιο υγιές σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Και ποιος ορίζει τι είναι καλό σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Ε όχι και να μην κατηγορείς τους άλλους.........Ζούμε σε μια αρρωστημένη κοινωνία πολύ κακώς που επικρατεί η ζήλεια η απατεωνιά η κατινιά με την κακή έννοια όχι να κοιτάξω το κινητό του αγοριού μου πχ και όλα τα αρνητικά, αν δεν μπορεί να βρει έναν σωστό άνθρωπο αυτή φταίει;;;


Εξαρτάται πως το βλέπει κάνεις. Αν το βλέπει σαν μια μάχη όπως το περιγράφεις κ ότι πρέπει να ανταποδώσει τι να πω αυτό από μόνο του είναι ακραίο. Είναι ενήλικη και πρέπει να έχει την κρίση για το με ποιους θέλει να συναναστρέφεται δεν της επιβάλλει κάνεις την ύπαρξη τους στην ζωή της η ίδια το κάνει μέχρι να νιώσει ικανοποίηση από το φοβερό γεγονός ότι θα την δουν με έναν γκόμενο. Όλη αυτή η περιγραφή είναι τραγική, δεν είμαι ειδικός για να κρίνω Αλλα σαν απλή αναγνώστρια θα πω την γνώμη μου και όχι δεν είναι όμορφο να σκέφτεται έτσι χάνει χρόνο κ ευκαιρίες να γνωρίσει ανθρώπους που πραγματικά θα αξίζουν.

----------


## λουλούδι

Δεν το 'χεις ζήσει και μιλάς έξω από το χορό. Να στο πω απλά. Αν είσαι όμορφη, έχεις λεφτά, τα 'χεις βρει με τον εαυτό σου και πολλά άλλα κανείς δεν θα σου φερθεί καλά. Όλοι θα σε ζηλεύουν. Συνεπώς δεν φταίει που το βλέπει σαν μάχη, οι άλλοι την προκαλούν. Την καταλαβαίνω γιατί κι εγώ κάπως έτσι νιώθω και περνάει πολύ αυστηρά κριτήρια πλέον ο άλλος ή η άλλη για να με κάνουν παρέα για να μην πάθω τα ίδια. Οι πληγές όμως δεν κλείνουν και δεν έχω γνωρίσει και κανένα καλό άτομο. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν δεν λέω αλλά δεν ξέρω που στο διάολο κρύβονται. Αν μέναμε κοντά με την κοπέλα μπορεί άνετα να κάναμε παρέα. Δεν της βρίσκω κάτι αρνητικό ούτε κάτι λάθος, αντίθετα, βλέπω πολύ κόμπλεξ από πλευράς αλλωνών.

----------


## Αννα..

> Δεν το 'χεις ζήσει και μιλάς έξω από το χορό. Να στο πω απλά. Αν είσαι όμορφη, έχεις λεφτά, τα 'χεις βρει με τον εαυτό σου και πολλά άλλα κανείς δεν θα σου φερθεί καλά. Όλοι θα σε ζηλεύουν. Συνεπώς δεν φταίει που το βλέπει σαν μάχη, οι άλλοι την προκαλούν. Την καταλαβαίνω γιατί κι εγώ κάπως έτσι νιώθω και περνάει πολύ αυστηρά κριτήρια πλέον ο άλλος ή η άλλη για να με κάνουν παρέα για να μην πάθω τα ίδια. Οι πληγές όμως δεν κλείνουν και δεν έχω γνωρίσει και κανένα καλό άτομο. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν δεν λέω αλλά δεν ξέρω που στο διάολο κρύβονται. Αν μέναμε κοντά με την κοπέλα μπορεί άνετα να κάναμε παρέα. Δεν της βρίσκω κάτι αρνητικό ούτε κάτι λάθος, αντίθετα, βλέπω πολύ κόμπλεξ από πλευράς αλλωνών.


Το ζούσα για 16 χρόνια από δημοτικά με την πρώην κολλητή μου. Και θα σου πω ότι εγώ έφταιγα που ανεχομουν άσχημη συμπεριφορά, στην αρχή την κατηγορούσα δεν λέω αλλά πλέον δεν με νοιάζει Κ ειμαι της άποψης ότι όποιος δεν σου κάνει απλά τον ξεκοβεις κ αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολο στο θέμα φιλίας Γιατί δεν είναι συγγενής. Και σίγουρα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θα ζηλέψουν την επιτυχία σου αλλά οκ μην το παραξεφτυλισουμε, δεν είμαστε και θεοί-θεές, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θα είναι δίπλα σου γι αυτό που είσαι όταν σταμτησεις να έχεις κόμπλεξ (Γιατί δεν έχουν μόνο οι άλλοι ) ότι σε ζηλεύουν κ ότι όλοι θα προσπαθήσουν να σε βλάψουν, όταν σκέφτεσαι έτσι λογικό είναι να απωθούνται κ οι αλλοι.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Το ζούσα για 16 χρόνια από δημοτικά με την πρώην κολλητή μου. Και θα σου πω ότι εγώ έφταιγα που ανεχομουν άσχημη συμπεριφορά, στην αρχή την κατηγορούσα δεν λέω αλλά πλέον δεν με νοιάζει Κ ειμαι της άποψης ότι όποιος δεν σου κάνει απλά τον ξεκοβεις κ αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολο στο θέμα φιλίας Γιατί δεν είναι συγγενής. Και σίγουρα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θα ζηλέψουν την επιτυχία σου αλλά οκ μην το παραξεφτυλισουμε, δεν είμαστε και θεοί-θεές, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θα είναι δίπλα σου γι αυτό που είσαι όταν σταμτησεις να έχεις κόμπλεξ (Γιατί δεν έχουν μόνο οι άλλοι ) ότι σε ζηλεύουν κ ότι όλοι θα προσπαθήσουν να σε βλάψουν, όταν σκέφτεσαι έτσι λογικό είναι να απωθούνται κ οι αλλοι.


Πρώτον αφού το ζούσες 16 χρόνια γιατί δεν "συγχωρείς" την λεμονπάι που το ζει μόλις μερικά χρόνια; Δεύτερον δεν έχω κανένα κόμπλεξ παρά μόνο με τα κιλά μου αλλά αυτό τι σχέση έχει με τους χαρακτήρες που λέμε και στην τελική σε έναν άλλον πλανήτη ούτε με αυτό θα είχα κόμπλεξ και αυτό η κοινωνία μου το έχει δημιουργήσει...... Αν απωθούνται για αυτό το λόγο καλύτερα να γλιτώσω μια ώρα αρχύτερα από αυτούς. Δεν θέλω τέτοιους ανθρώπους στη ζωή μου, θέλω υποστηρικτικούς και να μην με ζηλεύουν. Γιατί δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς τόση κακία, δεν το βγάζω από το μυαλό μου, όντως μου φέρονται πολύ άσχημα όλοι. Και καλά να είμαι με ρίχνουν συνεπώς τι να τους κάνω τέτοιους ανθρώπους; Και οι φίλες θα κοιτάξουν να σου φάνε το αγόρι......Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα και κανένας.........έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως και δεν χρειάζομαι βοήθεια σε αυτό.......το έχω αποδεχτεί.........

----------


## Αννα..

> Πρώτον αφού το ζούσες 16 χρόνια γιατί δεν "συγχωρείς" την λεμονπάι που το ζει μόλις μερικά χρόνια; Δεύτερον δεν έχω κανένα κόμπλεξ παρά μόνο με τα κιλά μου αλλά αυτό τι σχέση έχει με τους χαρακτήρες που λέμε και στην τελική σε έναν άλλον πλανήτη ούτε με αυτό θα είχα κόμπλεξ και αυτό η κοινωνία μου το έχει δημιουργήσει...... Αν απωθούνται για αυτό το λόγο καλύτερα να γλιτώσω μια ώρα αρχύτερα από αυτούς. Δεν θέλω τέτοιους ανθρώπους στη ζωή μου, θέλω υποστηρικτικούς και να μην με ζηλεύουν. Γιατί δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς τόση κακία, δεν το βγάζω από το μυαλό μου, όντως μου φέρονται πολύ άσχημα όλοι. Και καλά να είμαι με ρίχνουν συνεπώς τι να τους κάνω τέτοιους ανθρώπους; Και οι φίλες θα κοιτάξουν να σου φάνε το αγόρι......Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα και κανένας.........έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως και δεν χρειάζομαι βοήθεια σε αυτό.......το έχω αποδεχτεί.........


Δεν είναι θέμα συγχώρεσης αυτό έλειπε, ποια ειμαι. Εγώ το ζούσα με διαφορετικό τρόπο Γιατί ειχα αισθήματα την θεωρουσα φίλη μου και προσπερνουσα την άσχημη συμπεριφορά της μέχρι που δεν πήγαινε άλλο κ όταν κατάλαβα ξεκοψα αμεσως. Το θέμα είναι ότι η κοπέλα ξέρει ήδη τι άτομα είναι αλλά δεν ξεκοβει κ θέλει με κάποιο τρόπο να "εκδικηθει" κάνοντας τες να ζηλέψουν. Γι αυτό λέω να μην χάνει τον χρόνο της και Ν μην έχει τέτοια αισθήματα ζήλειας Γιατί δεν αξίζουν. Τώρα όσον αφορά αυτό που λες εννοείται δεν αναφερθηκα σε κιλά όσον αφορά το κόμπλεξ Αφού δεν σε ξέρω αλλά κ πάλι δεν θεωρώ αυτό σωστό λόγο για να έχεις κόμπλεξ η λογο για να μην έχεις σωστές φιλίες. Το κόμπλεξ μάλλον είναι στον χαρακτήρα το ότι φοβάσαι να ανοιχτεις κ να δεις ότι δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι κακιασμενοι.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Δεν είναι θέμα συγχώρεσης αυτό έλειπε, ποια ειμαι. Εγώ το ζούσα με διαφορετικό τρόπο Γιατί ειχα αισθήματα την θεωρουσα φίλη μου και προσπερνουσα την άσχημη συμπεριφορά της μέχρι που δεν πήγαινε άλλο κ όταν κατάλαβα ξεκοψα αμεσως. Το θέμα είναι ότι η κοπέλα ξέρει ήδη τι άτομα είναι αλλά δεν ξεκοβει κ θέλει με κάποιο τρόπο να "εκδικηθει" κάνοντας τες να ζηλέψουν. Γι αυτό λέω να μην χάνει τον χρόνο της και Ν μην έχει τέτοια αισθήματα ζήλειας Γιατί δεν αξίζουν. Τώρα όσον αφορά αυτό που λες εννοείται δεν αναφερθηκα σε κιλά όσον αφορά το κόμπλεξ Αφού δεν σε ξέρω αλλά κ πάλι δεν θεωρώ αυτό σωστό λόγο για να έχεις κόμπλεξ η λογο για να μην έχεις σωστές φιλίες. Το κόμπλεξ μάλλον είναι στον χαρακτήρα το ότι φοβάσαι να ανοιχτεις κ να δεις ότι δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι κακιασμενοι.


Μα τα λέω από την εμπειρία μου!!!!!!!!! Όταν ακόμα και είμαι κακοπροαίρετη, όταν ακόμα και είμαι καλοπροαίρετη οι άλλοι την που...... θα στην κάνουν τότε τι άλλο να δω; Είμαι αρκετά μεγάλη και έχω γνωρίσει αρκετούς ανθρώπους και όλοι λένε ένα δύο άτομα αξίζουν στη ζωή μας. Ε, εγώ αυτά τα ένα δύο έχω, δεν θέλω κι άλλα να φάω τα μούτρα μου......μου φτάνουν.......όσο για το θέμα συγχώρεσης, σε εισαγωγικά το έβαλα. Να της επιτρέψεις και το λάθος. Όσο ότι καταστρέφει τη ζωή της μ' αυτές νομίζω όλοι της το είπαμε. Τεσπα, δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε άλλο αν η ίδια δεν βλέπει φως. Πρέπει επειγόντως να βρει ένα καλό παιδί να ησυχάσει η ψυχούλα της, της αξίζει. Αυτά από μένα, καληνύχτα αρκετά αναλώθηκα πάλι.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ότι με ζηλευουν δεν το λέω μόνο εγώ,μου το έχουν πει και άτομα που δεν τις έχουν δει καν από δυο-τρια περιστατικά που ανέφερα,χωρίς να δείχνω εγώ κάποια εμπάθεια.
Όταν είχα κάποια κιλακια και πάλι ζήλευαν αλλά τελευταία έχει παραγινει το κακο. Κρίνουν την δουλειά μου,το πρόγραμμα της ημέρας μου,τις συνήθειες μου και μέχρι που είπαν ότι αδυνάτισα και φτιαχνομαι μήπως και γυαλίσω σε κανέναν. Μια φορά που είχαμε βγει με τους δικούς τους φορούσα ένα φόρεμα αρκετά κοντό και μου την είπαν δύο από αυτές (όλως τυχαίως οι πιο άσχημες) ότι είναι φτηνό αυτό που φοράω και τα έχω πετάξει όλα έξω και ότι βγήκα για μπανιστηρι.
Αυτά είναι μόνο λίγα δείγματα. Με τόσες άσχημες συμπεριφορές από γυναίκες λογικό πιστεύω είναι να θέλω άντρες γύρω μου,ακόμα και φίλους όχι μόνο ερωτικά. Οι άντρες δεν είναι έτσι.κανενας άντρας δεν μου έχει φερθεί άσχημα ποτέ. Και πιστεύω πως το να κάνω μια σχέση θα με ηρεμήσει πολύ από όλα αυτά και θα περάσω καλά με κάποιον. Το οριστικό άκυρο δεν το έχω ρίξει σε αυτές γιατί θέλω πρώτα να με δουν σε σχέση και μετά ξεκοβω κάθε επαφή.
Έχω υποφέρει πολύ με αυτό το θέμα,έχω πραγματικά πιστέψει ότι δεν θα κάνω σχέση ποτέ και το πιστεύω ακόμα και τώρα. Κάποιος με ρώτησε για τον εσωτερικό μου κόσμο...θέλω ένα άτομο που να με ελκύει και να με κάνει να θέλω να τον περιποιηθώ και να τον κάνω ευτυχισμένο,όπως θα με κάνει και εκείνος. Δεν έχω ζήσει ποτέ μια αληθινή ουσιαστική σχέση. Όσοι φλερταραμε και παιζόταν κάτι μου ήταν αδιάφορη. Δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ τον ενθουσιασμό,να περιμένω μήνυμα,να αγωνιώ να τον δω και στο τέλος να κάνω δικό μου αυτόν που θέλω. Δεν το έχω ζήσει ποτέ αυτό στα 23 μου. Ίσως το ζω τώρα,αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν είναι όντως ερωτευμένη. Με πιάνω συχνά να σκέφτομαι εμένα και εκείνον μαζί,αλλά μετά διωχνω κάθε σκέψη γιατί φοβάμαι να αφέθω και να ενθουσιαστω. Θέλω πολύ να τον κάνω δικό μου γιατί μου φέρεται όμορφα και θέλω να του φερθώ κι εγώ έτσι και να τον κάνω να περνάει καλα.,μέσα στα διάφορα προβλήματα που έχει αυτό τον καιρό.
Φοβάμαι όμως ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω και ότι θα με νικήσουν οι ανασφάλειες μου. Δεν μπορώ να το χαρώ κι όποτε αφήνω τον εαυτό μου να σκεφτεί κάτι παραπάνω προσπαθώ να με προσγειωσω. Από ότι ξέρω από "φίλες" μιας κι εγώ έχω μηδενικές εμπειρίες σε σχέσεις, αυτό είναι το ομορφότερο στάδιο κι εγώ έχω πεθάνει στο άγχος

----------


## λουλούδι

> Από ότι ξέρω από "φίλες" μιας κι εγώ έχω μηδενικές εμπειρίες σε σχέσεις, αυτό είναι το ομορφότερο στάδιο κι εγώ έχω πεθάνει στο άγχος


Είναι η πρώτη σου φορά, γι'αυτό.

----------


## savatage

> Ότι με ζηλευουν δεν το λέω μόνο εγώ,μου το έχουν πει και άτομα που δεν τις έχουν δει καν από δυο-τρια περιστατικά που ανέφερα,χωρίς να δείχνω εγώ κάποια εμπάθεια.


Καποιος που να τις γνωριζει προσωπικα και να εχει την ιδια αποψη με σενα, υπαρχει?

Στο περιστατικο που ανεφερες με το προκλητικο ντυσιμο, δεν ξερω τι παιχτηκε. Μπορει να ζηλεψαν(οπως νομιζεις εσυ), μπορει να το θεωρησαν ασεβες επειδη ηταν στην παρεα τα αγορια τους, μπορει να ειναι σεμνοτυφες λογω χωριου, μπορει οτιδηποτε, παντως σιγουρα σε εφεραν σε δυσκολη θεση με τα σχολια τους, ηταν προσβλητικα.
Παντως ασχετα με αυτες, σκεψου μηπως το γεγονος οτι σου την πεφτουν ολο λιγουρια που θελουν σεξ(δικα σου λογια στις πρωτες σελιδες) εχει καποια σχεση με το ντυσιμο σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά σε ηλικία που δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να είναι η πρώτη μου φορά...Και για να δούμε αν θα είναι όντως κάτι που θα καταλήξει σε σχέση

Το ότι με ζηλευουν το λένε και γνωστοί που τις γνωρίζουν και προσωπικά. Θυμάμαι ένας συμμαθητής με είχε ρωτήσει ξεκάθαρα γιατί κάνω παρέα με αυτές ενώ είμαι έξυπνη.
Όσον αφορά το ντύσιμο,από την στιγμή που ζω σε κλειστή κοινωνία προσέχω να μην ντύνομαι προκλητικά. Δεν είχα φορέσει κάτι το τόσο πρόστυχο εκείνο το βράδυ,ένα μίνι φόρεμα ήταν δεν ήταν ούτε ξεκωλο ουτε φτηνό. Άλλες στα κλαμπ ντύνονται πολύ χειρότερα. Απλά ζήλεψαν επειδή ήταν οι γκόμενοι τους...

----------


## savatage

> Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά σε ηλικία που δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να είναι η πρώτη μου φορά...Και για να δούμε αν θα είναι όντως κάτι που θα καταλήξει σε σχέση
> 
> Το ότι με ζηλευουν το λένε και γνωστοί που τις γνωρίζουν και προσωπικά. Θυμάμαι ένας συμμαθητής με είχε ρωτήσει ξεκάθαρα γιατί κάνω παρέα με αυτές ενώ είμαι έξυπνη.
> Όσον αφορά το ντύσιμο,από την στιγμή που ζω σε κλειστή κοινωνία προσέχω να μην ντύνομαι προκλητικά. Δεν είχα φορέσει κάτι το τόσο πρόστυχο εκείνο το βράδυ,ένα μίνι φόρεμα ήταν δεν ήταν ούτε ξεκωλο ουτε φτηνό. Άλλες στα κλαμπ ντύνονται πολύ χειρότερα. Απλά ζήλεψαν επειδή ήταν οι γκόμενοι τους...


Πραγματικα φαινεται να αντιπαθειτε τρομερα η μια την αλλη, τελικα ομως γιατι επιμενουν να σου στελνουν να σε καλουν να βγεις μαζι τους? Τι λογο εχουν? Σου κανουν καζουρα καθε φορα?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Κάθε φορά που στέλνουν είναι όλο παράπονα ότι τις ξέχασα. Βασικά συνεννοούνται πρώτα μεταξύ τους πιστεύω και μετά στέλνουν στην ομαδική συνομιλία. Και ναι μου κάνουν καψούρα του τύπου "Αφού δεν έχεις κανένα τρομερό νέο,τότε που χάθηκες?Τι κάνεις?"

----------


## savatage

> Κάθε φορά που στέλνουν είναι όλο παράπονα ότι τις ξέχασα. Βασικά συνεννοούνται πρώτα μεταξύ τους πιστεύω και μετά στέλνουν στην ομαδική συνομιλία. Και ναι μου κάνουν καψούρα του τύπου "Αφού δεν έχεις κανένα τρομερό νέο,τότε που χάθηκες?Τι κάνεις?"


Εχουν βρει το ευαισθητο σημειο σου και το εκμεταλλευονται για να διασκεδαζουν. Ποταπο εκ μερους τους. Ακομη κι αν δε σε ζηλευουν, εχουν παρει το ελευθερο οτι μπορουν να σου τσακιζουν κι αλλο την ψυχολογια για να γελανε. Μηπως επειδη δεν αμυνεσαι φανερα? 

Ο τυπακος τελικα ποτε γυριζει? Τοσες μερες εχει αφησει τη δουλεια και εχει παει στην οικογενεια του?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Έχει γυρίσει και βρεθήκαμε μια φορα. Έκανα παιχνίδι και απλά γελούσε αμήχανα . Τον άγγιζα και δεν τραβιόταν αλλα ούτε έκανε κίνηση. Μόνο στο τέλος που χωριστηκαμε δεν με άφηνε από την αγκαλιά του και με ρώτησε ποτέ θα ξαναβρεθούμε. Δεν ξέρω τι να υποθεσω

----------


## savatage

> Έχει γυρίσει και βρεθήκαμε μια φορα. Έκανα παιχνίδι και απλά γελούσε αμήχανα . Τον άγγιζα και δεν τραβιόταν αλλα ούτε έκανε κίνηση. Μόνο στο τέλος που χωριστηκαμε δεν με άφηνε από την αγκαλιά του και με ρώτησε ποτέ θα ξαναβρεθούμε. Δεν ξέρω τι να υποθεσω


Ενταξει ειναι σλοου και αυτος και εσυ... Τα ειπαμε, σας παιρνει περισσοτερο χρονο απο ο,τι συνηθως. Δωστου ακομα πιο ξεκαθαρα σηματα.
Ποτε θα ξαναβρεθειτε τελικα?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν απάντησα ακριβώς μήπως τον ιντριγκαρω 
Δηλαδή δεν πιστεύετε ότι του είμαι αδιάφορη?

----------


## savatage

> Δεν απάντησα ακριβώς μήπως τον ιντριγκαρω 
> Δηλαδή δεν πιστεύετε ότι του είμαι αδιάφορη?


Βρε δε σου ειπα πριν 30 σελιδες?? ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΙΑ ΚΟΥΛ ΚΑΙ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΗ!
Να του δωσεις το πρασινο φως για να παρει θαρρος να σου την πεσει ο ανθρωπος.. Πφφφφ....
Οχι, δεν του εισαι αδιαφορη.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Φοβάμαι μην γίνω και βαρετή όμως.
Τέλος πάντων,ελπίζω να κατάλαβε. Αλλά αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα έκανε κίνηση?

----------


## savatage

> Φοβάμαι μην γίνω και βαρετή όμως.
> Τέλος πάντων,ελπίζω να κατάλαβε. Αλλά αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα έκανε κίνηση?


Τι κινηση να κανει αμα εσυ του κανεις τη δυσκολη ακομα και στο να βρεθειτε? Βαρετη θα γινεις αμα δεν εχεις τιποτα να λες και δεν παρουσιαζεις ενδιαφερον σαν ατομο και σα γυναικα, αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με το να του πεις "Θελω να σε δω".

----------


## Lemonpie5

Στο τελος-τελος του απάντησα αόριστα. Έως τότε δεν έπρεπε να κάνει κίνηση?

----------


## savatage

> Στο τελος-τελος του απάντησα αόριστα. Έως τότε δεν έπρεπε να κάνει κίνηση?


Δεν υπαρχει "πρεπει". Μπορει για καποιο λογο να μην πηρε το θαρρος να κανει κατι παραπανω.
Ε και αφου στο τελος του δωσες και την εντυπωση οτι δεν καιγεσαι και ιδιαιτερα για το πότε θα ξαναβρεθειτε... τι να κανει κι αυτος?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν είπα ότι δεν καίγομαι. Του είπα ότι θα μιλάμε. Θα του ζητήσω εγώ να βγούμε. Αλλά έχει κάτι θέματα με την οικογένειά του τώρα.
Πώς να το χειριστώ χωρίς να φανώ ηλίθια?

----------


## savatage

> Δεν είπα ότι δεν καίγομαι. Του είπα ότι θα μιλάμε. Θα του ζητήσω εγώ να βγούμε. Αλλά έχει κάτι θέματα με την οικογένειά του τώρα.
> Πώς να το χειριστώ χωρίς να φανώ ηλίθια?


Με αμεσοτητα και ειλικρινεια. "Θελω να σε δω αυριο" στειλτου και κανενα τραγουδι, κανενα βιντεο κατι μη-φιλικο.

----------


## oeo

> Στο τελος-τελος του απάντησα αόριστα. Έως τότε δεν έπρεπε να κάνει κίνηση?


μπορει να μη του αρεσε το κλιμα



Μη βγαινεται για καφε ή σε μερη με χαμηλη μουσικη,δεν βοηθανε.
Θελει να σε φασωσει και κολλαει,οποτε θα πατε σε κλαμπ την αλλη φορα να πιειτε ποτα,να του κωλοτριφτεις λιγο να ξεκολλησει και ν αρχισει το φασωμα.
Αν δεν παιζει κλαμπ,μετα τον καφε πες του να πατε σε κανα παγκάκι σε καποιο παρκακι να κατσετε μονοι σας ΧΩΡΙΣ κοσμο,να μην περναει κανεις.

ΣΕ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ αυτο ειναι τελειωμενο μη το ξανασκεφτεις

----------


## Lemonpie5

Α μακάρι να έφταιγε το ότι είχε κόσμο.
Πώς το λέτε τόσο σίγουρα ότι με γουστάρει? Εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστεψω για να μην ενθουσιαστω κιόλας

----------


## savatage

> Α μακάρι να έφταιγε το ότι είχε κόσμο.
> Πώς το λέτε τόσο σίγουρα ότι με γουστάρει? Εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστεψω για να μην ενθουσιαστω κιόλας


Φαινεται απο οσα μας λες. Σου ζηταει να βγαινετε συνεχεια οι 2 σας, με τις ωρες, σε παιρνει απο το σπιτι, σε επιστρεφει στο σπιτι, σου στελνει μηνυμα μολις φτασει στο σπιτι, σε αγκαλιαζει συνεχεια, σου μιλαει για σχεσεις, ψαχνει ευκαιριες για να σου στελνει χαζα στο μεσεντζερ, ποσο πια να το δειξει? Πεστου οτι διαβασες κριτικες για καποια ταινια και οτι θελεις να τη δειτε μαζι. Θα βρει τροπο να ειστε οι 2 σας.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Καλά δεν στέλνει και συνέχεια. Κι εγώ του στελνψ

----------


## Xfactor

καλησπέρα λεμον είχαμε νεοτερα? ξαναβγηκες?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ο,τι είδες. Ήμουν πιο θερμή πάντως και τώρα πήρα θάρρος. Ελπίζω να μην φάω χυλο

----------


## Xfactor

δεν ειδα..δεν διαβασα βασικα τα προηγουμενα ποστ..
δεν θα φας χυλο τα εχουμε πει αυτά...γουσταρει.....το μονο λαθος ηταν που τον φιλησες στο μαγουλο επρεπε να ορμησεις...αφου είναι ντροπαλος...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Τον χαϊδεύα και δεν έκανε τίποτα και απογοητεύτηκα γιατί αυτό δεν έδωσα φιλι

----------


## Xfactor

ναι αυτά μου τα εχεις πει...
ποτε θα πας εξω μαζι του τωρα?
αυριο είναι η μερα των ερωτευμενων..πρεπει να κανεις αισθητη την παρουσια σου

----------


## Lemonpie5

Την θεωρώ λίγο γελοία την αυριανή μέρα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Lemonpie,έγινε τίποτα με τον άλλον?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Γεια σας,είμαι χάλια.
Μιλήσαμε μετά το ραντεβού κάποιες μέρες του είπα να ξαναβρεθούμε αλλά είπε ότι έχει κάποια προβλήματα αυτές τις μέρες κ θα μου στείλει κι ακόμα τίποτα.
Έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως,νιώθω ηλίθια που άφησα τον εαυτό μου να χαρεί ότι θα κάνω σχέση!αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν,τι απαιτήσεις έχω από την ζωή μου!! 
Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να τα παρατήσω όλα και να φυγω

----------


## savatage

> Γεια σας,είμαι χάλια.
> Μιλήσαμε μετά το ραντεβού κάποιες μέρες του είπα να ξαναβρεθούμε αλλά είπε ότι έχει κάποια προβλήματα αυτές τις μέρες κ θα μου στείλει κι ακόμα τίποτα.
> Έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως,νιώθω ηλίθια που άφησα τον εαυτό μου να χαρεί ότι θα κάνω σχέση!αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν,τι απαιτήσεις έχω από την ζωή μου!! 
> Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να τα παρατήσω όλα και να φυγω


Απο 13/2 αρχισε να απομακρυνεται? Δεν εχετε ξαναβρεθει καθολου απο τοτε?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Είχαμε μιλήσει λίγες μέρες αργότερα. Είχε ένα πρόβλημα,αλλά όταν έβρισκε χρόνο μιλούσαμε αρκετά. Είπαμε να βρεθούμε και μου είπε αυτό. Μετά λέγαμε διάφορα άλλα κ κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε η συζητηση. Πριν δέκα μέρες περίπου. Μου είχε πει ότι έχει ένα πρόβλημα,αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να στείλει έστω κάτι μικρο τόσες μέρες? Δεν το συνηθίζει αλλά όσο περνάνε οι μέρες φρικαρω

----------


## savatage

Ειναι γενικα εξαφανισμενος ή μονο απο σενα?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν ξέρω...δεν έχω δει τσεκ ιν ούτε με τους φίλους του

----------


## savatage

Σου ειχε ξαναπει οτι ειχε προβληματα, ειναι επαγγελματικα? Ειναι οικογενειακα? Μπορει οντως να εχει καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα και να χανεται καθε τοσο, αλλα αν δε σε εμπιστευεται να το μοιραστει μαζι σου, δε θα μαθεις αν λεει αληθεια ή αν παιζει κατι αλλο. Αν και ειναι μικρο το μερος εκει, αν κυκλοφορουσε εξω με αλλη θα ηταν ευκολο να πεσετε ο ενας πανω στον αλλον ε?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Nai,den ton exw petyxei pouthena

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μου τα έχει πει τα προβλήματα του αλλά δεν ρωτάω πολλά γιατί είναι προσωπικα-οικογενειακα

----------


## savatage

Παρτον τηλ. Τηλεφωνο, οχι μηνυμα,να μην προλαβαινει να σκεφτεται δικαιολογιες. Παρτον να ρωτησεις αν ειναι καλα, αν χρειαζεται βοηθεια σε κατι ή εστω στηριξη, πες του οτι ανησυχησες μηπως δεν ειναι καλα αφου ειπε οτι εχει καποιο προβλημα. Μπορει να σου ανοιχτει και να καταλαβεις κατι.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Είχε πει να μην ανησυχώ ,δεν είναι κάτι τρομερό,απλά δεν έχει χρονο

----------


## savatage

> Είχε πει να μην ανησυχώ ,δεν είναι κάτι τρομερό,απλά δεν έχει χρονο


Ε ωραια παρτον τηλ χωρις να ανησυχεις. Να δεις τι κανει, να πειτε καμμια χαζομαρα.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν έχουμε μιλήσει ποτέ στο τηλέφωνο...
Και φοβάμαι μήπως είναι στην δουλειά. Δεν θέλω να τον ενοχλήσω και γενικά να φανώ πιεστική. Όσο και να με πονάει απλά περιμένω. Είναι η σειρά του να στείλει.
Και φοβάμαι όσο δεν στελνει κάνω σενάρια και απελπίζομαι

----------


## End_of_an_era

Τελικά τι έγινε; Σου έστειλε;

----------

